# I Think My School District Just Turned Me Into A Trump Voter



## g5000

So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.

The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.

Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!

My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.

The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.

I shit you not.

This insanity is right out of Kafka.


If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.

Thank you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Two words:

Home School


----------



## kyzr

*Welcome aboard!!  *


----------



## g5000

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Two words:
> 
> Home School


I am considering it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes????? 


Cause they melt over everything


----------



## g5000

The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.  

I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...


If you guys possibly can...……...cause now that he's been labeled a trouble-maker, he won't be able to do anything right


----------



## Fugazi

That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.


----------



## g5000

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
Click to expand...

I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.

My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.


----------



## TNHarley

What a bunch of bedwetters.
Your son has my sympathy G


----------



## Jitss617

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


What’s the name we can all call the school and tell the we will leave bad reviews


----------



## Marion Morrison

Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.

8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
Click to expand...



That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin


----------



## TNHarley

Jitss617 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s the name we can all call the school and tell the we will leave bad reviews
Click to expand...

Ill call em!


----------



## g5000

Fugazi said:


> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.


Everyone knows my son.  The security guy even told me this whole thing is fucking stupid.  He knows my son, and he knows my son is one of the kindest people in the world.

We commiserated for a while over the fucking idiotic hyper-vigilance going on.

It's the assistant vice principal who is the problem.

She and I have had a run-in before when I found out the high school gives out contraceptives to the kids without the parents knowledge or consent.  We had a gigantic shouting match about it in her office one day.  I told her if I found out she ever gave any condoms to my son, or the pill to my daughters, without my consent, I would sue them back to the caves.

She tried to tell me the high school clinic was not part of the school.  This is a clinic INSIDE the high school, with our high school name on it.  That's when I fucking lost it.


----------



## Brain357

I don’t see voting for trump helping.


----------



## bendog

It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.

I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in

What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


/----/ Sorry that happened to your son. The schools have gone off the cliff.


----------



## martybegan

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
Click to expand...


Your problem is right now you are standing in the middle of no man's land while both trenches are firing at each other. You may despise the "neocons" as you call them, but the left despises you even more, despite your hatred of Trump and those of us who either support him, or don't see him as evil inarnate.


----------



## BS Filter

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
Click to expand...

This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.


----------



## g5000

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.

I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.

Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.


----------



## TNHarley

Tell him to try garena free fire. The graphics are better.


----------



## g5000

BS Filter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.
Click to expand...

I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Like I have said political correctness destroys everything it touches...


----------



## Crixus

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



To bad, zero tolerance means zero tolerance. By the sophomore heat most kids can manage to be still enough to not get into to much trouble. Trump, Rush, whomever has nothing to do with it, your school board does. Maybe go to a school board meeting, maybe voice your concerns there, maybe take care of it at the ballot box and don’t vote straight ticket, actually pay attention to local politics where you live? It may be tough for you though as you already said you terrify your kids principal. Yay you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


/----/ Tell your local newspaper and TV station. I bet they run with it.
*Hey kid - you got a permit for that finger gun?*


----------



## Crixus

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I have said political correctness destroys everything it touches...
Click to expand...



That’s fixable. The district I work for got weird like this, but voters fixed that.


----------



## g5000

TNHarley said:


> Tell him to try garena free fire. The graphics are better.


He really likes PUBG a lot.  I don't know if he's heard of Garena Free Fire but I'll mention it to him.


----------



## Crixus

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Tell your local newspaper and TV station. I bet they run with it.
> *Hey kid - you got a permit for that finger gun?*
> View attachment 245641
Click to expand...



Likely not.


----------



## g5000

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Tell your local newspaper and TV station. I bet they run with it.
> *Hey kid - you got a permit for that finger gun?*
> View attachment 245641
Click to expand...

Our local news outlets are far left.  They have never seen a tax hike they didn't like.  They are some real twinkies.

This would have to go national.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...

I home school my kids, I receive comments on how well they respect their elders all the time.
And they don’t have to waste time on socialist type of classes, therefore focusing on reading writing and arithmetic. The main things I was lacking on the reservation.
They are easily a couple years ahead of their peers that go to public schools...


----------



## g5000

It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.

Downright Kafkaesque.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...


Or, if you can afford it, private school.  That's what I do.  My son is the same age and there is a much higher level of common sense present among the administration than what you find among the drones at the government schools.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.



Have you considered filing a suit against the school?


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> I don’t see voting for trump helping.


Lol
It’s not about Trump, it’s the culture of political correctness that’s incredibly damaging to everything it touches


----------



## Brain357

g5000 said:


> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.


Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.


----------



## Rustic

bendog said:


> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.


Lol
You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
Click to expand...

Lol
You’re trying to put a Band-Aid on a broken arm thinking that will fix it. It has nothing to do with firearms at all.
Political correctness is all about controlling people The collective disagrees with.


----------



## Fugazi

Do you have to pay for the psychiatrist yourself, or is the school providing one?
As far as a suggestion on how to prevent this in the future, I would suggest going to any public meetings that your school/schoolboard has and bring up your son's story, and film it.
I don't think trying to solve this internally by contacting the principal or schoolboard will get you anywhere, these systems are designed to protect themselves above all.


----------



## g5000

Brain357 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
Click to expand...

Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.

He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.

The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.

Oh hell no.

I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.

They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.

And now this fucking bullshit.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.
> 
> Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.
Click to expand...

I don’t blame you whatsoever, Any government entity That tries to force things you just mentioned or vaccines On people that want nothing to do with that type of police state.
I would be raising holy hell in that school....


----------



## TNHarley

g5000 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him to try garena free fire. The graphics are better.
> 
> 
> 
> He really likes PUBG a lot.  I don't know if he's heard of Garena Free Fire but I'll mention it to him.
Click to expand...

Its the same concept, i just think its better all around.


----------



## Wry Catcher

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.

After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.  

If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.  

If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.


----------



## g5000

That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.

Shit floats to the top.


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Tell your local newspaper and TV station. I bet they run with it.
> *Hey kid - you got a permit for that finger gun?*
> View attachment 245641
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our local news outlets are far left.  They have never seen a tax hike they didn't like.  They are some real twinkies.
> 
> This would have to go national.
Click to expand...

The people working for Rush Limbaugh I would be very open to this, I guarantee it.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

We've been put in a position where we can vote for loudmouth buffoons that intentionally ignore and defy political correctness, even if we disagree with 2/3 of their policies;

or,

we can suffocate and smother under a blanket of censorship as anyone disagreeing with far left (nearly communist) policies will eventually find them themselves unemployed, fined, jailed or all the above (and that's if we're lucky, "euthanasia" or forced drugs or lobotomies could also follow if imprisoned people refuse to comply).


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
Click to expand...

That is a big reason why I live in South Dakota, people mind their own fucking business.


----------



## g5000

Wry Catcher said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
Click to expand...

I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.

These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.

Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.

Fuck.  That.  Shit.


----------



## Brain357

g5000 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
Click to expand...

Could be a lot worse, you could be burying him.  School shootings are a reality in this country.


----------



## Fugazi

Rustic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
Click to expand...


There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
Click to expand...

There is no excuse for the use politically correct behaviors, they are definitely immoral to the core.
Because firearms have nothing to do with it, political correctness is all about control


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.
Click to expand...

So....you're gonna fight, eh?


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a lot worse, you could be burying him.  School shootings are a reality in this country.
Click to expand...

Lol
Good lord!!!!
Are you fucking stupid… Kids will always be kids. Making them into snowflakes is not the answer


----------



## bendog

Fugazi said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
Click to expand...

I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)


----------



## g5000

Brain357 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a lot worse, you could be burying him.  School shootings are a reality in this country.
Click to expand...

Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make.

I teach my son to walk upright like a man, not cower on the floor in the fetal position.

The school fucked up.  Big time.  They are trapped inside their little pointy heads, ruling their tiny dominion, lording it over their underaged subjects, and inflicting their fucked up, ponytailed, hippie commune beliefs on them.

I'm pushing back.  It is my right and my duty as a parent to do so.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.
> 
> Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.
Click to expand...

Personally, I don't blame you....the FACT that people sue over any little thing now makes school districts have to resort to what they call "zero tolerance".   Common sense is taken out of the equation because it cannot be quantified in a court of law....


----------



## AntonToo

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?

You are losing your mind.


----------



## The2ndAmendment

In my own personal life I've witnessed the gaming industry become plagued and overrun with far left themes and political correctness out of fear of being sued if they don't.

After Trump's election this trend reversed for the betterment of the industry overall.

If I was someone who was never so much as politically inclined or motivated, a person who never cared to vote or ever voted, I would have turned out for Trump in a heartbeat simply because of the thematic ruin and constraints that befell the gaming industry due to political correctness.

The "gamers" get criticism for being "far-right" and "toxic masculinity" etc, but that wasn't a pre-existing state, but rather a reaction to the far left invading our hobbies with their political correctness and virtual gay parades. 

Nor do we see it as "far-right" or "toxic masc" we see our reactions as common sense and self defense of an industry and community we all built together that has now been seized by a bunch of stock holders and lawyers.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I have said political correctness destroys everything it touches...
Click to expand...

It's not PC, it's people suing over every little slight these days.


----------



## Rustic

bendog said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
Click to expand...

Lol
Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America


----------



## Wry Catcher

Rustic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no excuse for the use politically correct behaviors, they are definitely immoral to the core.
> Because firearms have nothing to do with it, political correctness is all about control
Click to expand...


Huh?  So when someone does commit a mass shooting at a school, and the authority had been notified so and so was acting in a manner worth looking into, and the agency did nothing, you are the first one to blame the agency.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.
> 
> Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I don't blame you....the FACT that people sue over any little thing now makes school districts have to resort to what they call "zero tolerance".   Common sense is taken out of the equation because it cannot be quantified in a court of law....
Click to expand...

There really should be a zero tolerance of political correctness, getting back to common sense


----------



## g5000

Rustic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
Click to expand...

I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.

I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.

Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.



If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.

A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I have said political correctness destroys everything it touches...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not PC, it's people suing over every little slight these days.
Click to expand...

That is what political correctness is, It’s all about control and they have a government that agrees with them. It’s called the deep state


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
Click to expand...

Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'


----------



## g5000

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
Click to expand...

I am going to the district, but as I mentioned above, the district supervisor is the former principal at the middle school I ripped a new asshole. 

So I have that going for me...


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no excuse for the use politically correct behaviors, they are definitely immoral to the core.
> Because firearms have nothing to do with it, political correctness is all about control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  So when someone does commit a mass shooting at a school, and the authority had been notified so and so was acting in a manner worth looking into, and the agency did nothing, you are the first one to blame the agency.
Click to expand...

This case is beyond looking into, those fuckers in that school are trying to make a statement. That if you don’t agree with them they’re gonna black ball the shit out of you.
It is all about control, they want to control everyone that disagrees with them.


----------



## g5000

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
Click to expand...

Here's the thing about spineless fuckwits.  When you push back, they think twice about fucking with you again.  Cowards don't like trouble.  And I'm trouble.

The last time I pushed back, they caved.


----------



## BrokeLoser

g5000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
Click to expand...


You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the school covering its ass (and the teacher's who was out of the room, btw, but that's probably a different story) imo.
> 
> I've had to do expulsion hearings in "zero tolerance" schools for kids who'd have just been "counseled" in previous days, and the most I accomplished was making a sch dist realize the bs of what they'd done so the kid gets his path greased for getting back in
> 
> What seems most galling to me is that they're forcing you to spend your money for what a school psychologist or trained counselor/administrator should be doing in explaining to kids why - unfortunately - in this day it's inappropriate behavior in school to do what is appropriate behavior out of school because adults are very worried how any other student would misunderstand about firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
Click to expand...

They are trying to get a foothold all over rural America, And the way they think is best is through the schools.
And it’s only getting worse...


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Sorry that happened to your son. The schools have gone off the cliff.
Click to expand...


Meh --- schools _started _off the cliff.  The whole idea of applying institutionalized cookie-cutter structure to "education" as if individuals do not exist, is malarkey.  If it wasn't this it'd be something else, and is.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
Click to expand...

Lol
They are not the moral authority obviously, why would you think that?


----------



## Rustic

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to the district, but as I mentioned above, the district supervisor is the former principal at the middle school I ripped a new asshole.
> 
> So I have that going for me...
Click to expand...

Most schools will let you sit in their classes, I would be the most obnoxious person I possibly could be… But politely sitting in their classes.


----------



## Pogo

I Think My School District Just Turned Me Into A Trump Voter

​
It is a shabby infamy, what you described here.  But it's got nothing to do with who you vote for.  That's a non sequitur.


----------



## Wry Catcher

g5000 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a lot worse, you could be burying him.  School shootings are a reality in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make.
> 
> I teach my son to walk upright like a man, not cower on the floor in the fetal position.
> 
> The school fucked up.  Big time.  They are trapped inside their little pointy heads, ruling their tiny dominion, lording it over their underaged subjects, and inflicting their fucked up, ponytailed, hippie commune beliefs on them.
> 
> I'm pushing back.  It is my right and my duty as a parent to do so.
Click to expand...


Q.  What is the first duty of a school administration?    

A.  The safety of the students and staff.

Hire a lawyer and file a suit - going to Limbaugh or Hannity will get you 15 minutes of fame.  Probably more satisfaction than you will get by paying a lawyer.

By the way, winning a law suit would require proof that the schools duty to protect your son is a greater duty than to protect all of the students and staff.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the thing about spineless fuckwits.  When you push back, they think twice about fucking with you again.  Cowards don't like trouble.  And I'm trouble.
> 
> The last time I pushed back, they caved.
Click to expand...

That's not necessarily true when you use violence or the threat of violence with a school district.   You just fuel their concerns when you do that.   I agree that "zero tolerance" is ridiculous.....but if you "kick people in the crotch", you overreact, you talk about "not going to go unpunished", you just end up justifying their concerns....especially in this law-suit crazy society.


----------



## Rustic

antontoo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
Click to expand...

Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago


----------



## bendog

Rustic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are trying to get a foothold all over rural America, And the way they think is best is through the schools.
> And it’s only getting worse...[/QUOTE
> 
> This is a result of LOCAL control over sch districts.
Click to expand...

this is LOCAL CONTROL over a school district.


----------



## AntonToo

Rustic said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
Click to expand...


WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?


----------



## S.J.

g5000 said:


> I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.


Republicans aren't anything like Nazis.  That's ridiculous.  You know the msm is in the tank for the Marxist left yet you still buy into their propaganda.


----------



## Pete7469

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Oh NOW he fucking gets it?

When liberalism effected everyone else they were "Intoleratent" or Bigots" or "Reactionary"....


.


----------



## bodecea

BrokeLoser said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> You’re missing the point kids will be kids, political correctness is the opposite of anything moral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!
Click to expand...

What is it you are suggesting so safely from behind your keyboard?


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Chickens finally came home, huh? Sorry that happened to your kid.


----------



## Foxfyre

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.

Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.

Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.

She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a lot worse, you could be burying him.  School shootings are a reality in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make.
> 
> I teach my son to walk upright like a man, not cower on the floor in the fetal position.
> 
> The school fucked up.  Big time.  They are trapped inside their little pointy heads, ruling their tiny dominion, lording it over their underaged subjects, and inflicting their fucked up, ponytailed, hippie commune beliefs on them.
> 
> I'm pushing back.  It is my right and my duty as a parent to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q.  What is the first duty of a school administration?
> 
> A.  The safety of the students and staff.
> 
> Hire a lawyer and file a suit - going to Limbaugh or Hannity will get you 15 minutes of fame.  Probably more satisfaction than you will get by paying a lawyer.
> 
> By the way, winning a law suit would require proof that the schools duty to protect your son is a greater duty than to protect all of the students and staff.
Click to expand...

Lol
Education, Is the number one duty for a school. They are not protecting anybody with this type of behavior in fact they are damaging these kids… You ever read George orWells 1984?
Indoctrinating these kids to be tattletales/spies on their fellow students/peers and parents is where this is going.

It depends on how liberal the courts are, Liberal judges really appreciate nanny state policies.
Michael savage is another good outlet


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to the district, but as I mentioned above, the district supervisor is the former principal at the middle school I ripped a new asshole.
> 
> So I have that going for me...
Click to expand...




g5000 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the thing about spineless fuckwits.  When you push back, they think twice about fucking with you again.  Cowards don't like trouble.  And I'm trouble.
> 
> The last time I pushed back, they caved.
Click to expand...


So.....you've had trouble with them before...….and that's probably atleast one of the reasons your son was singled out and not the other kid.  


…….doesn't matter who works where, any complaints will be documented and schools don't like parent complaints.

Keep pushing back, make a big stink, make some noise...…….just also know that as long as your son stays in the public school system, word does get around and he will be targeted in some way by the system, even if just little things.....workload, classes, schedules.....whatever they think they can get away with


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Surprise OP, this is what happens when you allow feminists to take over our education system.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting for Trump based on this scenario is an emotional reaction and not an example of common sense.  I'll explain why.
> 
> After the school shootings, and other mass murders, too many people came forward and said they were not supervised so and so was the bad actor.
> 
> If you see something, say something has become a well known phrase.  School teachers and administrators may have overreacted, but it is not unreasonable given recent history.
> 
> If a school administer is terrified of you, that may have been a reason to suspect what ever animus she held for you, carried over to your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you all know by now that I do not allow stupidity to go unpunished.  I will kick anyone in the crotch who deserves it.
> 
> These people need to know their political games in our school are not going to go unpunished.  They will get some pushback.  Bigly.
> 
> Otherwise it will get worse.  They are trying to crank out children who are spineless sheep from that place.
> 
> Fuck.  That.  Shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the thing about spineless fuckwits.  When you push back, they think twice about fucking with you again.  Cowards don't like trouble.  And I'm trouble.
> 
> The last time I pushed back, they caved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not necessarily true when you use violence or the threat of violence with a school district.   You just fuel their concerns when you do that.   I agree that "zero tolerance" is ridiculous.....but if you "kick people in the crotch", you overreact, you talk about "not going to go unpunished", you just end up justifying their concerns....especially in this law-suit crazy society.
Click to expand...

The thing is they have no moral authority whatsoever… Proven by their behavior thus far


----------



## miketx

antontoo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
Click to expand...

It all starts at the top.


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Holy shit.

Sorry to hear that.

Of course, though, I'm not exactly shocked.
.


----------



## Rustic

bendog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are trying to get a foothold all over rural America, And the way they think is best is through the schools.
> And it’s only getting worse...[/QUOTE
> 
> This is a result of LOCAL control over sch districts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is LOCAL CONTROL over a school district.
Click to expand...

They need to be corrected, because obviously their behavior unacceptable


----------



## aaronleland

Man, kids nowadays have it made. You know the trouble I had to go through to get a few days off school?


----------



## Rustic

antontoo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
Click to expand...

Lol
Easy 
Political correctness is the lifeblood of progressives that want to control everybody they disagree with.


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Of course, though, I'm not exactly shocked.
> .
Click to expand...

This type of thing happens every day all over America, it is indoctrination


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Of course, though, I'm not exactly shocked.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This type of thing happens every day all over America, it is indoctrination
Click to expand...

I think of it as intimidation, but yeah.
.


----------



## Rustic

aaronleland said:


> Man, kids nowadays have it made. You know the trouble I had to go through to get a few days off school?


Yep, It’s a  “Time out”
No wonder younger generations are fucked up


----------



## the other mike

g5000 said:


> Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.
> 
> Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.


Join the 9/11 truth seekers community and you'll feel at home.
We're always pissed.


----------



## bendog

I'm not sure what the legal effect of a "hire a psychologist" before the child can come back is. Offhand it seems blatantly unconstitutional.  You pay taxes.  If the sch deems what a child did is so serious as to need help outside the school, they just triggered a potential requirement that they pay.

I'm with Pogo.  If it's out of sch suspension for ten or fewer days, you are entitlted to an informal hearing.  More days equals a more formal hearing.

Like I said before, it sucks but schools have to respond to the community at large.  But when they want you to spend money over what other people spend .. that's morally and legally wrong.

Really, the sch just needs someone other than a parent to explain why gun playing is not cool.  But the effect is they escalated it so now your kid may think he did something wrong other than being a kid.  Being forced to be a square in a round peg hole sucks.


----------



## Pogo

antontoo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
Click to expand...


It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.

It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...

I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Of course, though, I'm not exactly shocked.
> .
Click to expand...


Shocked ? Hell no, in fact it's exactly what you should expect today.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Hello OP 
growing up 
and i'm just a female pubic hair over 50 
in the 70's I remember getting jealous of my cousin IN long island NY ...why may you ask 
know what his after school activity was ?

shooting and archery 
he rode the school bus with his rifle a couple days a week .
AND even though his mom and dad we're rockn rolln to his kiss albums we're all all right

I say go for it 
get yerself a killer jew esq and start a go fund me page . 
reach out to other parents
people gotta stand up to this shit 

I got into a tiff with some dopey broad who said she NOW needed a safe space. its a long story kind of 
BUT 
I said we'll before ya go hide and start coloring  go get the friggin manager RIGHT friggin NOW 
lol that wasn't received well either
long story short i got a refund  from a corporate store that straightened everything out AND and a refund check from a bunch of corp douchebags ...cough att


----------



## BrokeLoser

bodecea said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some sort of middle ground between investigating all behavior, and investigating no behavior.  In this case it looks as though the vice-principal took it too far.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it you are suggesting so safely from behind your keyboard?
Click to expand...


Ummm, take a stand against ALL things fostered by the LefTarded.
What would a nutless LefTarded faggot in a pink Britney Spears half shirt do if I suggested that in public?


----------



## Dekster

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I was a student still when this stuff all started.  I put a major beat down on a kid who had nailed my sister in the head with a rock.  Several people had to drag me off him.  I was full intent on knocking his teeth out.  I was a straight A student with no history of anything disciplinary and I was not repentant no matter what anybody said to me.  They ultimately didn't do a thing to me other than lecture and warn me.  I told them they could do whatever they want now or in the future, but if that kid ever did anything to my little sister again, I was going to prison because he was going to the morgue.


----------



## Rustic

bendog said:


> I'm not sure what the legal effect of a "hire a psychologist" before the child can come back is. Offhand it seems blatantly unconstitutional.  You pay taxes.  If the sch deems what a child did is so serious as to need help outside the school, they just triggered a potential requirement that they pay.
> 
> I'm with Pogo.  If it's out of sch suspension for ten or fewer days, you are entitlted to an informal hearing.  More days equals a more formal hearing.
> 
> Like I said before, it sucks but schools have to respond to the community at large.  But when they want you to spend money over what other people spend .. that's morally and legally wrong.
> 
> Really, the sch just needs someone other than a parent to explain why gun playing is not cool.  But the effect is they escalated it so now your kid may think he did something wrong other than being a kid.  Being forced to be a square in a round peg hole sucks.


First of all those people in that school should be fired, How many more kids and parents have they done this to? And how long?
Where do they get the moral authority?
They are definitely throwing rocks in their glass houses


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.
> 
> It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...
> 
> I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.
Click to expand...

You cannot hide your obsession with Donald Trump, can you?


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.
> 
> It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...
> 
> I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.
Click to expand...

See that’s the problem if you’re politically correct you want to control everybody you disagree with. If you’re not politically correct you expect people to mind their own fucking business…

You do realize the nanny state wants to control every aspect of the individual’s life?


----------



## Thinker101

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Prepare for the onslaught of ridicule.


----------



## Rustic

Thinker101 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare for the onslaught of ridicule.
Click to expand...

....And the collective knows what is best


----------



## bendog

Link.

Procedures for Short-term Suspensions | Duke University School of Law

Rustic's made it his own personal soap(sand)box now.


----------



## Pogo

The2ndAmendment said:


> In my own personal life I've witnessed the gaming industry become plagued and overrun with far left themes and political correctness out of fear of being sued if they don't.
> 
> After Trump's election this trend reversed for the betterment of the industry overall.
> 
> If I was someone who was never so much as politically inclined or motivated, a person who never cared to vote or ever voted, I would have turned out for Trump in a heartbeat simply because of the thematic ruin and constraints that befell the gaming industry due to political correctness.
> 
> The "gamers" get criticism for being "far-right" and "toxic masculinity" etc, but that wasn't a pre-existing state, but rather a reaction to the far left invading our hobbies with their political correctness and virtual gay parades.



  Really....  do tell the class what Executive Orders Rump has put out about this "gaming industry".  Or what he's said about it, or what the freak he has to do with it at all.

Summa you wags completely fail to distinguish between politics and culture.  You'll never get anywhere before you discern those distinctions.  They really aren't that subtle. At all.

This is also the first time I've ever seen the idea that "gamers are far right", or for that matter "gamers are (insert any political label here)".  Too funny.




The2ndAmendment said:


> Nor do we see it as "far-right" or "toxic masc" we see our reactions as common sense and self defense of an industry and community we all built together that has now been seized by a bunch of stock holders and lawyers.



Ah, you mean like rap music.

"Nor do we see it as 'far right'".  Yep, well neither does anybody else.  What you have here is a strawman game.


----------



## Hellokitty

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...


I'll believe you if you change your avatar...here is a nice one you could use.




Seriously I sympathize for the situation your son is in, and sadly while my kid was still in high school I was constantly telling him and his friends to not joke around, specifically about anything related to guns, in public because someone will take it the wrong way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


PC Uber Alles!


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


-------------------------   write some letters and some to the local newspaper  Call 'rush , call talk radio and tell your story .  Course i'm taking you seriously .   Tell your neighbors , put some signs in your yard , picket the school , tell the story at PTA , get arrested , get a lawyer .  ----------------   good luck if you are serious  G5000 .


----------



## AntonToo

miketx said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all starts at the top.
Click to expand...


WHAT starts at the top? Obama-did-this too? 

And if it ALL starts at the top, then we have a pathological lying, cheating and law skirting epidemic incoming as a result of Trump presidency.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fugazi said:


> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.


Fuck you


----------



## g5000

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
Click to expand...

I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.

WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?

I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...


----------



## pismoe

GET a MAGA Hat , maybe , send it to the Sandman kid and get it signed   G5000 .


----------



## g5000

antontoo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
Click to expand...

Trump is the manifestation of America's anger over a lot of things.  He is simultaneously the manifestation of the disease of stupidity and bigotry which has taken over the right.

I am in the anger category today.


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   Other teachers woulda done the same as your kids teacher .


----------



## gallantwarrior

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you guys possibly can...……...cause now that he's been labeled a trouble-maker, he won't be able to do anything right
Click to expand...

Not only labeled a trouble-maker, but a violent kid who's into gun violence.  And if you think being labeled a trouble maker is bad, just wait and see how the boy's life is ruined by taking him to a shrink.  Then he'll be labeled a mentally ill, violent perp.


----------



## AntonToo

g5000 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the manifestation of America's anger over a lot of things.  He is simultaneously the manifestation of the disease of stupidity and bigotry which has taken over the right.
> 
> I am in the anger category today.
Click to expand...


Doesn't make it rational.

Anger at something is not a reason to support an agent of stupidity and bigotry.


----------



## g5000

S.J. said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans aren't anything like Nazis.  That's ridiculous.  You know the msm is in the tank for the Marxist left yet you still buy into their propaganda.
Click to expand...

It's funny how you totally buy off on the generalization that all lefties are commies, and yet balk at the nazis bit.

This is the hilarious part of your hypocrisy.


----------



## g5000

Foxfyre said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
Click to expand...

I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.


----------



## pismoe

g5000 said:


> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.


------------------------------------     good for your son G5000 .


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
Click to expand...


Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….


You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.


----------



## BlindBoo

Was it his best friend who ratted him out like that or some other kid playing bang bang with them?

That's still insane and sucks.


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> [...]
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



*I Think My School District Just Turned Me Into A Trump Voter *​
Not that it had been strictly required or necessary, but there's mounting evidence that anger turns folks even dumber than they absolutely have to be.  Some even look for their Dear Leader-"savior" in the most implausible of places.


----------



## Crixus

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
Click to expand...



Just keep calling and leaving voicemails for the woman you said you scared the shit out of. Good that you called her boss to. Now your kids principal can sit in her office and say " see, the boys father is a fucking wingnut to".  Not buying it. This is sounding like the "secret agent for the army" story.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.
> 
> It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...
> 
> I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.
Click to expand...

It would give me a certain sense of satisfaction to vote for a fuckwit like Trump out of spite toward these little dictators.  That's all.

I'm a father.  I'm allowed to be royally pissed off at the way my son is being treated.


----------



## Pogo

BrokeLoser said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it you are suggesting so safely from behind your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, take a stand against ALL things fostered by the LefTarded.
> What would a nutless LefTarded faggot in a pink Britney Spears half shirt do if I suggested that in public?
Click to expand...


Interesting how all your posts are based on juvenile sex references.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
Click to expand...

Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them. 

I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public


----------



## g5000

Olde Europe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> [...]
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Think My School District Just Turned Me Into A Trump Voter *​
> Not that it had been strictly required or necessary, but there's mounting evidence that anger turns folks even dumber than they absolutely have to be.  Some even look for their Dear Leader-"savior" in the most implausible of places.
Click to expand...

I thoroughly agree.

But here's the thing.  In 2020, the Democrats are probably going to nominate a total fuckwit for President, and the Republicans will nominate the incumbent total fuckwit for President.

My plan up to now has been to continue my boycott of federal elections.

I don't like Trump.  I thoroughly detest him.  He is immoral, dishonest, and stupid.  He is a crook, a demagogue, a con artist, and a danger to our country.

If I vote for him, it will be nothing other than a "FUCK YOU" to the dipshits on the left who are partly to blame for his existence.


----------



## miketx

antontoo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all starts at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT starts at the top? Obama-did-this too?
> 
> And if it ALL starts at the top, then we have a pathological lying, cheating and law skirting epidemic incoming as a result of Trump presidency.
Click to expand...

No, we have a guy trying to change the lying cheating law skirting epidemic that you cannot seem to understand, because you are fed by the lying cheating law skirting media.


----------



## S.J.

g5000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans aren't anything like Nazis.  That's ridiculous.  You know the msm is in the tank for the Marxist left yet you still buy into their propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how you totally buy off on the generalization that all lefties are commies, and yet balk at the nazis bit.
> 
> This is the hilarious part of your hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

You're pathetic and deserve whatever you get.  Unfortunately others have to pay the price for your stupidity.


----------



## Claudette

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...


Two more words.

PC bullshit.


----------



## Claudette

TNHarley said:


> What a bunch of bedwetters.
> Your son has my sympathy G



_ I couldn't agree more. Talk about bullshit. _


----------



## g5000

bendog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
Click to expand...

I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.

But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?

That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!

Oh hell no.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Department of Education needs to be demolished and all of its real estate sold off for Homeless Shelters so the people who just graduated will have a place to live


----------



## Olde Europe

g5000 said:


> If I vote for him, it will be nothing other than a "FUCK YOU" to the dipshits on the left who are partly to blame for his existence.



Yep.  There are going to millions upon millions of dipshits voting like you for the exact same reason - they broke a fingernail, or something, and the nation is going to pay for it.  Dearly.  They, I trust, will enjoy the company just as much as you will.


----------



## bodecea

BrokeLoser said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think kids get to "play guns" anymore in school ... unless they're in Wyoming or sore place (I liked it there btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it you are suggesting so safely from behind your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, take a stand against ALL things fostered by the LefTarded.
> What would a nutless LefTarded faggot in a pink Britney Spears half shirt do if I suggested that in public?
Click to expand...

Take a stand?   How so?   What exactly are you recommending?


----------



## Thinker101

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
Click to expand...


Good thing they didn't mold their pop-tart into a shape of a gun.


----------



## Mac1958

Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.

Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
Click to expand...

I agree.  And I don't see any need for a sch psychologist, just a competent administrator, and maybe a beer, but it shouldn't be your responsibility to provide one.

The school may need a psychologist to assist them in finding a strategy to talk to reasonable parents, and how to deal with parents who become unreasonable.


----------



## Old Yeller

g5000 said:


> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.




Well Jake,  your twenty years of voting for "it" and cheerleading wack-jobs  contributed to your Childs troubles.  Sympathy for your kid Jake but little  for you and you ilk.  You and your kind hurt normal people.  Now you want us to let you off easy?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Funny how so many on the Right condemn Political Correctness, and yet most of those above are using their concept of a political correctness.


----------



## pismoe

Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]


----------



## bendog

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.


I don't think school employees who are scared to death they may see the next Parkland up close and personal are cultural leftists.


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


/——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
Click to expand...


If you have other kids in the same district...….they too will feel the pinch. Just cause they are guilty by association.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.
> 
> It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...
> 
> I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would give me a certain sense of satisfaction to vote for a fuckwit like Trump out of spite toward these little dictators.  That's all.
> 
> I'm a father.  I'm allowed to be royally pissed off at the way my son is being treated.
Click to expand...

Of course you have the right to be upset....but I cannot help but wonder from what you posted in this thread, if that translates into angry words...you would just be confirming their concern.   Saying that as friendly advice.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the manifestation of America's anger over a lot of things.  He is simultaneously the manifestation of the disease of stupidity and bigotry which has taken over the right.
> 
> I am in the anger category today.
Click to expand...


You already know better than that.  Rump is a naked opportunist who will play any role that gets him attention.  If it's "anger at PC whatever", that's what he'll do.  If it happened to be "support the working class" he'd be on that.  If we were in a McCarthyesque "Red Scare" he'd be out-McCarthying McCarthy.  Whatever serves Numero Uno, personal convictions being irrelevant.

Neither Rump nor any other POTUS or candidate or political office holder anywhere has any say over sociocultural values.  That begins at the bottom, it's nurtured by media, and parenting, and schooling, and religious institutions and any other institutions set up to channel child development.  Rump is irrelevant to all of that.

Moreover if Rump actually were "anti-PC" he wouldn't bother to call himself "the least racist person you've ever met" or deny sexual harassment allegations or distance himself from David Duke with "“The Reform Party now includes a Klansman, Mr. Duke, a neo-Nazi, Mr. Buchanan, and a communist, Ms. Fulani,” he said in his statement. “This is not company I wish to keep.”

From the same page, just because we were speaking of "anger":

>> Duke ran for governor of Louisiana in 1991 as a Republican, and Trump said at the time that President George H.W. Bush was right “to come out against” Duke’s campaign. Duke lost but he won a majority of the white vote — which Trump found troubling. *“I hate seeing what it represents,” Trump said, referring to what he called the “anger vote.”* <<​That was then.  But since then Rump had his come-to-Judas moment and ran his own campaign on the same principle he "hates seeing what it represents".  As I said ---- opportunist.

Perspective...


----------



## Olde Europe

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.



Yeah.  Just when the next school is being shot up, kids ending up dead and so on, everybody's going to whine endlessly as to why "warning signs", exhibiting a propensity for violence, were not taken more seriously.

But yes, either way the "Regressive Left" will be at fault, because they always are.  It's like it's been back then with the darned witches - guilty and dead either way.

Is there any way for folks on here to learn that it is highly unwise, and the result is thoroughly self-defeating if not a disgrace, to hit the "post" button while still hyperventilating?  You silly geezers crack me up at times...


----------



## RealDave

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


 So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]


It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?


----------



## pismoe

Thinker101 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing they didn't mold their pop-tart into a shape of a gun.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   i was just going to say that same example you mention in you post number 142 Thinker .  These teachers follow policies of fear and intimidation to make girls out of boys .  And they do it for their PAYCHECKS .


----------



## Pogo

antontoo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the manifestation of America's anger over a lot of things.  He is simultaneously the manifestation of the disease of stupidity and bigotry which has taken over the right.
> 
> I am in the anger category today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't make it rational.
> 
> Anger at something is not a reason to support an agent of stupidity and bigotry.
Click to expand...


Indeed, the angermongers _depend on_ that failing to get their followers.  As with so many opportunist scumbags, exploiting human weaknesses.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bodecea said:


> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'



  In other words, keep your mouth shut, do only what Big Brother tells you to do, say only what Big Brother tells you to say, think only what Big Brother tells you to think.


----------



## pismoe

ITS just a game or silliness mostly done by young males and its cool and normal  Bode !!


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans aren't anything like Nazis.  That's ridiculous.  You know the msm is in the tank for the Marxist left yet you still buy into their propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how you totally buy off on the generalization that all lefties are commies, and yet balk at the nazis bit.
> 
> This is the hilarious part of your hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


Yeah I noticed that too.  Riding the old Having it Both Ways horsie.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Yeah. Trump will solve this problem. You nailed it.


----------



## RealDave

Yea it seems stupid to you.  But with the gun violence in our school system these days, can we ignore any signs of possible  brewing gun violence.  Maybe you are right.  Parents in similar situations might be right 95% of the time.  What about the other 5%.

Your kid might be goofing around.   Kids are different in school than they are at home.

There is probable a written policy on this.  You should find out what it says.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> [...]
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Think My School District Just Turned Me Into A Trump Voter *​
> Not that it had been strictly required or necessary, but there's mounting evidence that anger turns folks even dumber than they absolutely have to be.  Some even look for their Dear Leader-"savior" in the most implausible of places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thoroughly agree.
> 
> But here's the thing.  In 2020, the Democrats are probably going to nominate a total fuckwit for President, and the Republicans will nominate the incumbent total fuckwit for President.
> 
> My plan up to now has been to continue my boycott of federal elections.
> 
> I don't like Trump.  I thoroughly detest him.  He is immoral, dishonest, and stupid.  He is a crook, a demagogue, a con artist, and a danger to our country.
> 
> If I vote for him, it will be nothing other than a "FUCK YOU" to the dipshits on the left who are partly to blame for his existence.
Click to expand...


You KNOW that's not a legitimate reason to cast a vote.  For anybody.

I get it, you're venting.  But leave us not pretend it's serious.


----------



## Old Yeller

antontoo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything, These wacko progressives think they can control everything. The nanny state has lost its mind decades ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF does Trump have to do with "wako progressives" at a local school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all starts at the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT starts at the top? Obama-did-this too?
> 
> And if it ALL starts at the top, then we have a pathological lying, cheating and law skirting epidemic incoming as a result of Trump presidency.
Click to expand...



The manchurian muslim caused Parkland by installing racial quota to discipline.  That kid was trouble but not checked because of poilicy.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

RealDave said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
Click to expand...



Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???

No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends. 

Perspective makes a big difference


----------



## Cellblock2429

Olde Europe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Just when the next school is being shot up, kids ending up dead and so on, everybody's going to whine endlessly as to why "warning signs", exhibiting of a propensity for violence, were not taken more seriously.
> 
> But yes, either way the "Regressive Left" will be at fault, because they always are.  It's like it's been back then with the darned witches - guilty and dead either way.
> 
> Is there any way for folks on here to learn that it is highly unwise, and the result is thoroughly self-defeating if not a disgrace, to hit the "post" button while still hyperventilating?  You silly geezers crack me up at times...
Click to expand...

/—-/ A guy was charged with armed robbery because he used his finger gun. The bank teller took it that he had a real gun even though he was unarmed.


----------



## boedicca

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




First, I'm sorry that your family is now being assaulted by the Socialist Slave State SJW Bullies.   This is where all of this nonsense is headed.  It's an ugly power play that will be used against all of us if it isn't stopped.


----------



## NLT

The Democrat left has gone inasne retardo.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
Click to expand...


Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?

Duty to the plaintiff
A breach of that duty
A Tort, or harm
Causation
Damages

Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.

However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."


----------



## boedicca

g5000 said:


> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.




Good for your son.  He showed the type of character that will serve him well in life.  

Personally, I'd remove my child from this hellhole immediately.  It's not a school; it's a re-education camp.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on this part.  Picking out an individual kid to 'see a shrink' for gun fantasies is wrongheaded.  What really needs to happen is for the entire culture to see a shrink to suss out these fantasies of killing and maiming, but that's impractical.  You'd need a REALLY big office.


----------



## bodecea

JustAnotherNut said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
Click to expand...

Apparently one in that classroom did not.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That hypocrisy, bigotry, stupidity and psychotic creak with reality makes it's way around the table...….just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why I stopped voting in 2006.  I was a straight ticket Republican voter.  When I stopped voting Republican, there was no way I was going to start voting Democrat.
> 
> I mentioned yesterday I might vote for Bennet, a Democrat, if he is the opposite choice of Trump.  Trump is not a Republican.
> 
> Today, I don't know. I am fucking pissed beyond belief right now.
Click to expand...


Go ahead. Vote for Trump.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

LoneLaugher said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Trump will solve this problem. You nailed it.
Click to expand...



No, he won't and neither will more govt public school.


----------



## bendog

RealDave said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
Click to expand...

Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.

And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
Click to expand...


"Attack"??  

Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.


----------



## Ame®icano

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry to hear about this. I can say that you're not only one going thru bureaucratic nonsense. 

But, this have nothing to do with federal government, and this alone should not be a reason to vote for Trump, or anyone else. What I am trying to say, your fight should be at local level, and you should fight to keep it there, and not in D.C.


----------



## bodecea

LordBrownTrout said:


> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.


Which is every parent's choice.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended. 

You can't.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF does any of that have to do with Trump?
> 
> You are losing your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kinda bizarre that two posts before this one the OP stated, "Appeal to emotion is one of the worst arguments to make".  Which is absolutely true.  Yet his whole title and OP is constructed of it.  Ironically while his experience has nothing to do with POTUS voting, he cites a candidate who also built HIS entire campaign on the same fallacy.
> 
> It's kind of easy to lose perspective given that level of emotion and/or to point the finger at some convenient contemporary scapegoat, e.g. "leftards", e.g. "Democrats", e.g. "whatever isn't Rump", but this is all sociocultural fabric, and it's part and parcel of the constriction which becomes inevitable in a mass institutional social setting.  There's nothing "new" about it.  I can still recall being admonished in first grade...
> 
> I've never had much drawing ability so if I doodle something it's very basic.  So, in a moment of boredom, using straight lines I drew up a swastika.  The kid next to me freaked out.  His eyes bulged up and he told me I could get arrested and hinted he'd get me busted.  I was five years old.  This was the 1950s.  I don't think it would have made my parents go, "I think my school district just turned me into an Eisenhower voter".  That just doesn't follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would give me a certain sense of satisfaction to vote for a fuckwit like Trump out of spite toward these little dictators.  That's all.
> 
> I'm a father.  I'm allowed to be royally pissed off at the way my son is being treated.
Click to expand...


And you should be.  But casting a vote into the Rump toilet wouldn't send any message to the targets of your spleen.  They wouldn't even know about it, or care.  Nothing in how they react or overreact has to do with influencing your votes.


----------



## LoneLaugher

g5000 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a crazy world when you have to go see a shrink for going bang-bang with your fingers.
> 
> Downright Kafkaesque.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank the gun culture.  Sadly school shootings are a reality.  Sad my kids go through active shooter training.  Hope you boy gets through it ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason I am pissed at the school district:  My son and I go to a lot of gun shows.  So a couple years ago, I took my son to a gun show and there was a guy there who had made some pens out of rifle rounds.  My son really liked them, so I bought one for myself and one for him.
> 
> He goes to school with this pen.   This is middle school, same school district.
> 
> The thing is obviously a pen.  Everyone knows it's a pen.  But the teacher freaks out and confiscates it and tells my son I have to come down to the school and retrieve the pen and he is not allowed to use it any more.
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> I write a scathing letter to the principal.  It was epic.  My wife still loves telling other people about that letter. I ripped them all new assholes and told them they were not going to force their fucking bullshit left wing gun control beliefs onto my son.  I told them to give my son his pen back, I was not coming down there, and that if I did come down there they were not going to like it.
> 
> They gave my son his pen back, and he continued to use it.
> 
> And now this fucking bullshit.
Click to expand...


You are one of those, huh? What a snowflake.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Its amazing how quickly we're devolving.  I took a gun right into class in high school for a speech when I was in high school in 1987.  People weren't shooting people up then.  What happened?


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Most people in rural America mind their own business, the nanny state does not suit rural America
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a very rural area.  The people here are the salt of the earth.
> 
> I was talking to a group of fathers last night about this at a church group meeting and they were stunned and pissed.
> 
> Socialist liberalism creeps in through our educational system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve witnessed the LefTard ‘movement’ first hand....Now FUCKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is it you are suggesting so safely from behind your keyboard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm, take a stand against ALL things fostered by the LefTarded.
> What would a nutless LefTarded faggot in a pink Britney Spears half shirt do if I suggested that in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a stand?   How so?   What exactly are you recommending?
Click to expand...


Considering the level of his other posts I'm sure it's got something to do with "pee pees" or "fags" or some totally rational shit.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bodecea said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
Click to expand...


Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!


----------



## bendog

[


bodecea said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
Click to expand...

But the situation might very well not be different.


----------



## Thinker101

Wry Catcher said:


> Funny how so many on the Right condemn Political Correctness, and yet most of those above are using their concept of a political correctness.



Careful, some on the right have pop-tarts.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.



Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....

---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.

If you can.


----------



## otto105

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Sounds like you should homeschool your son, so he can finger bang the teacher.


Next.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
Click to expand...

Quite a bit.

But trying to explain something that obvious to someone like you would be pointless.

Sorry.
.


----------



## Thinker101

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
Click to expand...


An emoji with a gun?  You're stepping over the line.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bodecea said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
Click to expand...


Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally. 

This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?
Click to expand...


Yep, 'cuz it's a male thing to do it.

That's our cultural values and it goes back a long way before Rump.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
Click to expand...


it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it


----------



## Pogo

Bob Blaylock said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, keep your mouth shut, do only what Big Brother tells you to do, say only what Big Brother tells you to say, think only what Big Brother tells you to think.
Click to expand...


I think she means, don't intentionally send your kid to a school wielding pens made out of bullets.  
That's just provocative.


----------



## bodecea

LordBrownTrout said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
Click to expand...

Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Oh my god!! The right has absolutely ruined the nation with this PC bullshit!


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That middle school teacher is now the principal of that school.  The principal is now the district supervisor.
> 
> Shit floats to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
Click to expand...


"Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".

That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.


----------



## RealDave

LoneLaugher said:


> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.


 I support it.  School rules here to be firm & apply to everyone.  To excuse one kid because you know the family & blah bah blah and not another because you don'yt know the family or think  poorly of them get schools into legal trouble.

1)  What does the school policy say.  Our local school says you can have a weapon or display something resembling one. That could include a "hand" gun.  Stupid?? maybe but it could be the written policy

2)  Schools need to identify potential threats.  If a girl thought the pointing of the "hand:" gun was a threat, then the school is right.

3)  In toay's school shooting environment, Schools are not taking any chances.  Administrators are not putting their careers at risk.

4)    In today's atmosphere of school shootings, certainly your kid should have known better.   These are 15 year olds, not eight year olds.  

I would be pissed off but eventually know & understand.  Take the kid for the evaluation.  Cool down & look at it from the school's perspective.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

LoneLaugher said:


> Oh my god!! The right has absolutely ruined the nation with this PC bullshit!


 

With pop tart guns?


----------



## bodecea

JustAnotherNut said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally.
> 
> This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?
Click to expand...

I personally don't know that there was one...but with our lawsuit crazy world, school districts have to have "zero tolerance" programs to justify what they do or don't do if and when they are sued.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?
Click to expand...


It's a Progressive thing: Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and Pol Pot must have done plenty of it


----------



## LoneLaugher

RealDave said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I support it.  School rules here to be firm & apply to everyone.  To excuse one kid because you know the family & blah bah blah and not another because you don'yt know the family or think  poorly of them get schools into legal trouble.
> 
> 1)  What does the school policy say.  Our local school says you can have a weapon or display something resembling one. That could include a "hand" gun.  Stupid?? maybe but it could be the written policy
> 
> 2)  Schools need to identify potential threats.  If a girl thought the pointing of the "hand:" gun was a threat, then the school is right.
> 
> 3)  In toay's school shooting environment, Schools are not taking any chances.  Administrators are not putting their careers at risk.
> 
> 4)    In today's atmosphere of school shootings, certainly your kid should have known better.   These are 15 year olds, not eight year olds.
> 
> I would be pissed off but eventually know & understand.  Take the kid for the evaluation.  Cool down & look at it from the school's perspective.
Click to expand...


Nah.....it's dumb. And now I have to eat crow because you are dumb.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

RealDave said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I support it.  School rules here to be firm & apply to everyone.  To excuse one kid because you know the family & blah bah blah and not another because you don'yt know the family or think  poorly of them get schools into legal trouble.
> 
> 1)  What does the school policy say.  Our local school says you can have a weapon or display something resembling one. That could include a "hand" gun.  Stupid?? maybe but it could be the written policy
> 
> 2)  Schools need to identify potential threats.  If a girl thought the pointing of the "hand:" gun was a threat, then the school is right.
> 
> 3)  In toay's school shooting environment, Schools are not taking any chances.  Administrators are not putting their careers at risk.
> 
> 4)    In today's atmosphere of school shootings, certainly your kid should have known better.   These are 15 year olds, not eight year olds.
> 
> I would be pissed off but eventually know & understand.  Take the kid for the evaluation.  Cool down & look at it from the school's perspective.
Click to expand...



I don't.  I don't agree with G on lots of stuff and I don't know him but Id be willing to bet he has instilled some values in his kid/s.


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Progressive thing: Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and Pol Pot must have done plenty of it
Click to expand...

Oh...I see.   So that's why the OP's son was reported.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
Click to expand...

----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .


----------



## Foxfyre

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this part.  Picking out an individual kid to 'see a shrink' for gun fantasies is wrongheaded.  What really needs to happen is for the entire culture to see a shrink to suss out these fantasies of killing and maiming, but that's impractical.  You'd need a REALLY big office.
Click to expand...


Childhood fantasy has always included fighting and killing--knights slaying dragons, Horatio at the bridge, cops and robbers, Cowboys and Indians, Star Wars, and I still enjoy playing conquer the world war games that require strategy and ingenuity.  The huge majority of people engaging in such activities know that it is make believe, pure fantasy, and they wouldn't hurt a fly much less a real person.  Well okay, they might swat a fly.  But no shrinks necessary.

Schools that would suspend or discipline or consider dangerous a kid emulating a gun with his/her fingers but refuses to teach kindness, tolerance, acceptance, and compassion or even allow kids to pray for a classmate, etc. are promoting a society that is going to be more unkind and intolerant than otherwise.  When they turn a blind eye to bullying and/or organized harassment of somebody who is out of the mainstream, i.e. politically incorrect, they are promoting people ill prepared for the real world.  They are facilitating a society that is far more likely to mess it up further than it is likely to improve it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Progressive thing: Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and Pol Pot must have done plenty of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...I see.   So that's why the OP's son was reported.
Click to expand...


Clearly, only the government can kill unarmed citizens


----------



## Wry Catcher

Bob Blaylock said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um........may I suggest you not give them reasons for their concern?  Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, keep your mouth shut, do only what Big Brother tells you to do, say only what Big Brother tells you to say, think only what Big Brother tells you to think.
Click to expand...


Big Brother?  Oh, of course, that will be Limbaugh.  Is Big Sister Coulter?


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Another reason we need to abolish the department of education. Its unconstitutional, anyway, the federal government has no constitutional authority to be involved in education.

The Reublicans used to run on abolishing it. Dunno what happend with that. Apparently nothing.

But, to steal a quote from President Trump - ''Take guns first, go through due process second.'' 

Trump is no friend to your civil liberties. Hes a Democrat anyway.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Pogo said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, file an appeal or some such.....then find other parents that have had their kids suspended or disciplined for nonsense, not necessarily finger guns, but ya know what I mean....with or without others, fight it. It's the only way to get the point across......right at that local level.
> 
> A teacher once 'insinuated' (without actually saying because of conflict of interest)…….parents have more power than they realize. Just follow 'chain of command'. If you don't get results with the teacher, go to the principal;...if not results, go to the district and if not there, keep going up. Even if that 'chain' is full of shit, it will be documented and schools don't want to lose your tax dollars & votes for levies if you threaten to pull your kid out, nor do they want conflict
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
Click to expand...



Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?

The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????


It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports


----------



## Wry Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course i hope that your MALE Kid does alright but in reality your story is a good example of MALE kids in particular being discouraged to be Male kids through fear and intimidation .   So actually , its a good story of young ,  probably millenial type parents getting what they deserve .  [are you millenial G ?? ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's a male thing to pretend to shoot each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Progressive thing: Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and Pol Pot must have done plenty of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...I see.   So that's why the OP's son was reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, only the government can kill unarmed citizens
Click to expand...


Idiot-gram, Blind Variety.


----------



## Timmy

Heavy handed discipline is a republican thing .


----------



## Pogo

bendog said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
Click to expand...


I recall an incident in high school where there was a mob of students amassed in one corner in the morning, obviously something going on, wasn't clear what it was.  I recall one of the teachers standing up and literally screaming "GO TO YOUR HOMEROOMS!!  GET OUT!!".

---- It turned out one of the kids in the 11th grade had come to school with guns and they cornered him.  It didn't add up to me at the time why they would have freaked out to that degree, nor why in the world one would come to school with guns in the first place. 

I understand it now but at the time it just seemed bizzaro.  Neither the kid's carrying guns nor the school's reaction seemed to make any sense, but back then we kids hadn't heard of such a thing as school shootings.

"Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?"  -- I'm guessing this means "desensitize", if so yes absolutely, as do movies and television.  Any of us could flip on a TV right now and find somebody getting shot on some channel somewhere within thirty seconds.  That's a symptom of a cultural disease.  So, while the school's reaction in this case was irrational, it's not a mystery as to what it derives from.


----------



## Wry Catcher

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
Click to expand...


So, when checkmate is inevitable, you recommend knocking over the chess board.


----------



## Natural Citizen

I know Massie and Rand and a few god people in media if you want me to say something to them. At least get you some national media. At last get it mentioned in passing relevant dialogue on the national airwaves on prime time tv. Let me know.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bodecea said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally.
> 
> This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally don't know that there was one...but with our lawsuit crazy world, school districts have to have "zero tolerance" programs to justify what they do or don't do if and when they are sued.
Click to expand...


Has there been any talk of lawsuit in this case?????? 

Filing an appeal or complaint against suspension for unreasonable cause isn't worth a lawsuit


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
Click to expand...

If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.


----------



## bendog

We don't need to read it because all public school teachers are leaching liberal snowflakes  (-:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Wry Catcher said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when checkmate is inevitable, you recommend knocking over the chess board.
Click to expand...



and where in the world did that come from?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a bit.
> 
> But trying to explain something that obvious to someone like you would be pointless.
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...


So again ------------------------- no answer.  You continue to strike a position you can't justify.
That _should _tell you something.


----------



## bendog

JustAnotherNut said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally.
> 
> This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally don't know that there was one...but with our lawsuit crazy world, school districts have to have "zero tolerance" programs to justify what they do or don't do if and when they are sued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has there been any talk of lawsuit in this case??????
> 
> Filing an appeal or complaint against suspension for unreasonable cause isn't worth a lawsuit
Click to expand...

Generally any out of school detention requires a student to have some kind of impartial review by someone who didn't make the decision.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite a bit.
> 
> But trying to explain something that obvious to someone like you would be pointless.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So again ------------------------- no answer.  You continue to strike a position you can't justify.
> That _should _tell you something.
Click to expand...

Absolutely.
.


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall an incident in high school where there was a mob of students amassed in one corner in the morning, obviously something going on, wasn't clear what it was.  I recall one of the teachers standing up and literally screaming "GO TO YOUR HOMEROOMS!!  GET OUT!!".
> 
> ---- It turned out one of the kids in the 11th grade had come to school with guns and they cornered him.  It didn't add up to me at the time why they would have freaked out to that degree, nor why in the world one would come to school with guns in the first place.
> 
> I understand it now but at the time it just seemed bizzaro.  Neither the kid's carrying guns nor the school's reaction seemed to make any sense, but back then we kids hadn't heard of such a thing as school shootings.
> 
> "Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?"  -- I'm guessing this means "desensitize", if so yes absolutely, as do movies and television.  Any of us could flip on a TV right now and find somebody getting shot on some channel somewhere within thirty seconds.  That's a symptom of a cultural disease.  So, while the school's reaction in this case was irrational, it's not a mystery as to what it derives from.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   its simply Entertainment .   I was the oldest of 5 kids and when the UNTOUCHABLES' Came on on a school night my parents would QUIETLY get me up to watch it .     Lots of Gangsters and Machine Guns in the late 50s on the UNTOUCHABLES  Pogo .


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bendog said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally.
> 
> This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally don't know that there was one...but with our lawsuit crazy world, school districts have to have "zero tolerance" programs to justify what they do or don't do if and when they are sued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has there been any talk of lawsuit in this case??????
> 
> Filing an appeal or complaint against suspension for unreasonable cause isn't worth a lawsuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally any out of school detention requires a student to have some kind of impartial review by someone who didn't make the decision.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure about that.....based on my own kids suspensions. If there were an impartial review, I was never made aware of it


----------



## Crixus

JustAnotherNut said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have begun the appeal process.  I left a voicemail on the principal's phone.  I then called a district superintendent and had to leave a message there, too.
> 
> WTF?  Why are these people not on the job?
> 
> I don't remember exactly what I said in the voicemail.  Something about "horseshit" and "pointy heads" and "Kafka"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
Click to expand...



The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.


----------



## Olde Europe

LoneLaugher said:


> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.



Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.

Now, what do we have?

The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.

The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.

The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.

And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.

All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

JustAnotherNut said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when checkmate is inevitable, you recommend knocking over the chess board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and where in the world did that come from?
Click to expand...


Its just WC, he has to always tell you how much better he is than you are.


----------



## boedicca

Olde Europe said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
Click to expand...



^^^ This is how SJW Bullies think ^^^


----------



## Cellblock2429

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
Click to expand...

/—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO. 

If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
Click to expand...

No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.


----------



## Ame®icano

Olde Europe said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
Click to expand...


What's not safe with kids being kids?

Let me guess, he should've build the clock.


----------



## Pogo

Thinker101 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An emoji with a gun?  You're stepping over the line.
Click to expand...


Yanno what, I didn't even notice the irony.  But I'll take credit for the pun anyway.

It's just one more example of Gun Culture obsessed with shooting up shit, that it's ingrained in our colloquial everyday language.  To "shoot oneself in the foot" could be rendered a million ways, yet we habitually do so with a gun reference.   To "shoot the messenger".  To "give it a shot".  To "come in with guns blazing".  To "shoot down an idea" or to "shoot an argument full of holes".  To "stick to your guns".  "Loaded for bear".  To "pull the trigger on" a decision.  To "ride shotgun".  "Shotgun house" (one of the most bizarre)*.  To be a "straight shooter" who "shoots from the hip" or to be a "real pistol".  To "bite the bullet".  To be "gun shy" or have a "hair trigger".  To be "looking down the barrel of" something.  To have something "in your sights" to "shoot for".  To "shoot the wounded".  On and on and on.

Cultural symptoms identifying a cultural obsession in no uncertain terms.  We might say they're "right on target".

*"shotgun house", common in New Orleans, refers to a house designed with a short front face (to minimize real estate taxes) and a loooooooong frame where you walk in through each room to get to the next.  The expression comes from the concept that you could stand at the front door and fire a shotgun through the back door in a straight line, which demonstrates some kind of sicko standard that it would be a perfectly normal thing to be firing a shotgun through your own house.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Crixus said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're on the job alright......they just screen their calls cause they don't want to talk directly to you until they can figure out their game plan and everyone in the district is on the same plan of attack...….
> 
> 
> You could do like I did...…..go storming into their office, close the door and let your voice be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
Click to expand...


I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights. 


You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.  


And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.


----------



## pismoe

AzogtheDefiler said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------   the girls predicament shoulda been respected .   Girl is sensitive as a young girl and that shoulda been respected imo . With boys and girls near the bathroom the kids can HEAR bathroom sounds as they snicker and make fun .   Course the schools are probably trying to remove modesty from girls while also removing masculinity from boys .


----------



## Crixus

JustAnotherNut said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
Click to expand...




  Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.
Click to expand...


Actually there is no need for legal action......just perseverance on the parents part.


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
Click to expand...

Lol
Dumbass, this has nothing to do with firearms. You fucking retard


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> Yea it seems stupid to you.  But with the gun violence in our school system these days, can we ignore any signs of possible  brewing gun violence.  Maybe you are right.  Parents in similar situations might be right 95% of the time.  What about the other 5%.
> 
> Your kid might be goofing around.   Kids are different in school than they are at home.
> 
> There is probable a written policy on this.  You should find out what it says.


Political correctness has no morality to it


----------



## Rustic

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
Click to expand...

Criminally incompetent behavior is what they should be charged with


----------



## Foxfyre

AzogtheDefiler said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
Click to expand...


It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.


----------



## Rustic

bendog said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
Click to expand...

There is no use for political correctness


----------



## bendog

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this crosses the line into Orwellian type terrorism as does a lot of things in our current politically correct, hyper-sensitive, upside down dictated morality by those who demand tolerance and acceptance while demonstrating the worst kinds of intolerance and exclusion.
> 
> Send an e-mail or telegram or otherwise contact Tucker Carlson or Laura Ingraham at Fox News.  They both frequently feature examples of modern PC insanity as you just described and you and/or your son might be invited to put in your two cents worth.  Be advised that going public with these kinds of complaints can bring down the wrath of the self-righteous unhinged PC crowd on you though.
> 
> Last night Tucker included on his show a young lesbian who was objecting to transvestite people being lumped in with the GLB group. She asserted that sexual orientation is biological--people are born with it whether gay or straight--and the wise accepts himself/herself for who and what they are which is the man or woman he or she biologically is.  She maintains that transvestites are different in that they deal in gender identity that isn't based on whether they are gay or straight.  And allowing men to identify as women and be treated as women is an open invitation to sexual predators.  She cited the example of one man claiming to identify as female who was sentenced to prison for rape of two women.  Some idiot judge of the PC crowd sentenced him to a women's prison where he proceeded to rape fellow inmates.  Tucker's guest was objecting to making it easy for such predatory males to be identified as 'women' out of some misguided sense of PC.
> 
> She has been attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd for her position on this.  And if you go public with your story, however important--and it is important--you also will be attacked and condemned by elements of the PC crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this part.  Picking out an individual kid to 'see a shrink' for gun fantasies is wrongheaded.  What really needs to happen is for the entire culture to see a shrink to suss out these fantasies of killing and maiming, but that's impractical.  You'd need a REALLY big office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Childhood fantasy has always included fighting and killing--knights slaying dragons, Horatio at the bridge, cops and robbers, Cowboys and Indians, Star Wars, and I still enjoy playing conquer the world war games that require strategy and ingenuity.  The huge majority of people engaging in such activities know that it is make believe, pure fantasy, and they wouldn't hurt a fly much less a real person.  Well okay, they might swat a fly.  But no shrinks necessary.
> 
> Schools that would suspend or discipline or consider dangerous a kid emulating a gun with his/her fingers but refuses to teach kindness, tolerance, acceptance, and compassion or even allow kids to pray for a classmate, etc. are promoting a society that is going to be more unkind and intolerant than otherwise.  When they turn a blind eye to bullying and/or organized harassment of somebody who is out of the mainstream, i.e. politically incorrect, they are promoting people ill prepared for the real world.  They are facilitating a society that is far more likely to mess it up further than it is likely to improve it.
Click to expand...


Children are free to pray privately or meet before or after school to pray in voluntarily groups


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...…...but where's the threat when two friends are finger gunning at each other???
> 
> No doubt everyone in that classroom knew there was no 'threat', but just play between friends.
> 
> Perspective makes a big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
Click to expand...

A little rat


----------



## bendog

Rustic said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no use for political correctness
Click to expand...

Your beliefs on this are based on YOUR notions of PC, which is why your posts are nothing beyond soapbox diatribes.


----------



## pismoe

JustAnotherNut said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is no need for legal action......just perseverance on the parents part.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   i'd take Legal Action if possible as part of the war on public schools and teachers . Same as they are doing war on normal boys and possibly girls as the schools , teachers and administration work to change Americana and America .


----------



## bendog

JustAnotherNut said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently one in that classroom did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...…..that 'one' just took the 'see something, report something' too literally.
> 
> This late in the school year, unless they're new in the class, probably know the 2 boys as friends. Again.....where's the perceived 'threat'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally don't know that there was one...but with our lawsuit crazy world, school districts have to have "zero tolerance" programs to justify what they do or don't do if and when they are sued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has there been any talk of lawsuit in this case??????
> 
> Filing an appeal or complaint against suspension for unreasonable cause isn't worth a lawsuit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Generally any out of school detention requires a student to have some kind of impartial review by someone who didn't make the decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that.....based on my own kids suspensions. If there were an impartial review, I was never made aware of it
Click to expand...

Procedures for Short-term Suspensions | Duke University School of Law


----------



## jillian

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Riiiight. Support treason because a teacher made you cranky

And while the teacher may be extreme, imagine yourself in her place


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


The same thing happened to my son when he was IN FUCKING KINDERGARTEN!!!  Suspended for playing "guns" with his fucking finger.

It's the "no tolerance" bullshit the Teachers' Unions are running with to try and make all our kids afraid of guns so the commies can take over.

We need a war to end all of this bullshit. 

.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Crixus said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
Click to expand...



It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy


----------



## Rustic

RealDave said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I support it.  School rules here to be firm & apply to everyone.  To excuse one kid because you know the family & blah bah blah and not another because you don'yt know the family or think  poorly of them get schools into legal trouble.
> 
> 1)  What does the school policy say.  Our local school says you can have a weapon or display something resembling one. That could include a "hand" gun.  Stupid?? maybe but it could be the written policy
> 
> 2)  Schools need to identify potential threats.  If a girl thought the pointing of the "hand:" gun was a threat, then the school is right.
> 
> 3)  In toay's school shooting environment, Schools are not taking any chances.  Administrators are not putting their careers at risk.
> 
> 4)    In today's atmosphere of school shootings, certainly your kid should have known better.   These are 15 year olds, not eight year olds.
> 
> I would be pissed off but eventually know & understand.  Take the kid for the evaluation.  Cool down & look at it from the school's perspective.
Click to expand...

Lol
Politically correct people are fucked in the head, you just made the point


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall an incident in high school where there was a mob of students amassed in one corner in the morning, obviously something going on, wasn't clear what it was.  I recall one of the teachers standing up and literally screaming "GO TO YOUR HOMEROOMS!!  GET OUT!!".
> 
> ---- It turned out one of the kids in the 11th grade had come to school with guns and they cornered him.  It didn't add up to me at the time why they would have freaked out to that degree, nor why in the world one would come to school with guns in the first place.
> 
> I understand it now but at the time it just seemed bizzaro.  Neither the kid's carrying guns nor the school's reaction seemed to make any sense, but back then we kids hadn't heard of such a thing as school shootings.
> 
> "Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?"  -- I'm guessing this means "desensitize", if so yes absolutely, as do movies and television.  Any of us could flip on a TV right now and find somebody getting shot on some channel somewhere within thirty seconds.  That's a symptom of a cultural disease.  So, while the school's reaction in this case was irrational, it's not a mystery as to what it derives from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   its simply Entertainment .   I was the oldest of 5 kids and when the UNTOUCHABLES' Came on on a school night my parents would QUIETLY get me up to watch it .     Lots of Gangsters and Machine Guns in the late 50s on the UNTOUCHABLES  Pogo .
Click to expand...


And on a million other shows.  At any given time you could find a western on one of the three channels, sometimes two.
And even during the kids' cartoons, commercials for toy guns.

Yep, I was there.  "Simply entertainment" ignores the psychology of what's going on.  It just ain't that simple.

The purpose of television is to ensnare and keep its viewers in a passive sponge state so that it can then pour in whatever advertising it can sell and thereby make its money.  From the TV's perspective it's not there to "entertain" --- it's there to hypnotize, to turn its victim into a mush that will be receptive to any idea it dictates.  That's the role of The Untouchables or any other commercial program --- to bring the "mark" to that vulnerable state. 

Whelp, if you've hypnotized your drones into a completely passive receptive state, then any images you feed in while driving to the commercial, are going to be internalized too, which means we all end up thinking it's a perfectly normal thing to walk around with a gun shooting "bad guys" and it never occurs to us that if we turn the TV off and go outside there's no such thing going on, nor does it dawn on us the miserable pain and suffering injected onto the victims, because the TV western never shows that part.  And as already noted any one of us could flip on a TV at any hour of any day and find some kind of shooting going on, and it would take us mere seconds.  That's because it attracts attention, and attention means ratings, and ratings mean bigger ad dollars.  Again, exploiting human weaknesses. 

This is how a cultural fetish indoctrinates and festers.  From the earliest and most impressionable ages.


----------



## flewism

You guys must live in urban areas, any teacher or administrator acting like that here would have a parent revolt at the monthly school board meetings, along with being hounded in public.


----------



## flewism

Yes parents actually go to school board meeting around here.


----------



## bodecea

AzogtheDefiler said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
Click to expand...

Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
Click to expand...

WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   home is different and is full of family members   Bode .


----------



## Foxfyre

bendog said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on the receiving end of attacks from all kinds of creeps for decades.  My family is very political.  The last thing I am worried about is hyped up hippies.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this part.  Picking out an individual kid to 'see a shrink' for gun fantasies is wrongheaded.  What really needs to happen is for the entire culture to see a shrink to suss out these fantasies of killing and maiming, but that's impractical.  You'd need a REALLY big office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Childhood fantasy has always included fighting and killing--knights slaying dragons, Horatio at the bridge, cops and robbers, Cowboys and Indians, Star Wars, and I still enjoy playing conquer the world war games that require strategy and ingenuity.  The huge majority of people engaging in such activities know that it is make believe, pure fantasy, and they wouldn't hurt a fly much less a real person.  Well okay, they might swat a fly.  But no shrinks necessary.
> 
> Schools that would suspend or discipline or consider dangerous a kid emulating a gun with his/her fingers but refuses to teach kindness, tolerance, acceptance, and compassion or even allow kids to pray for a classmate, etc. are promoting a society that is going to be more unkind and intolerant than otherwise.  When they turn a blind eye to bullying and/or organized harassment of somebody who is out of the mainstream, i.e. politically incorrect, they are promoting people ill prepared for the real world.  They are facilitating a society that is far more likely to mess it up further than it is likely to improve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are free to pray privately or meet before or after school to pray in voluntarily groups
Click to expand...


Not in every school system.  And to refuse children the right to do the same in the school day is just wrong.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BS Filter said:


> This is not the time to be an idealist. These commies are stealing your country. Time to fight.


That does not fix the problem.  How many times are we going to have to choose the lesser of two evils while both sides systematically shit on different individual rights until there is nothing left?

Voting is not getting the job done.  The time for civility ended years ago.  The Tree of Liberty is thirsty.


----------



## bodecea

Foxfyre said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
Click to expand...

No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist. These commies are stealing your country. Time to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> That does not fix the problem.  How many times are we going to have to choose the lesser of two evils while both sides systematically shit on different individual rights until there is nothing left?
> 
> Voting is not getting the job done.  The time for civility ended years ago.  The Tree of Liberty is thirsty.
Click to expand...

Oh look....a threat of physical violence.


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
Click to expand...



Not really. Mostly they are attempting to protect themselves from litigation.


----------



## Dragonlady

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?

I see this as a further reason to vote against right wing policies, not for them.  People are scared of mass shootings because nothing is done to stop them.  Posting armed guards isn't working.


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   home is different and is full of family members   Bode .
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> 
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   think she was a she .   zero tolerance is probably written up by females and female like males   Bode .


----------



## bendog

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall an incident in high school where there was a mob of students amassed in one corner in the morning, obviously something going on, wasn't clear what it was.  I recall one of the teachers standing up and literally screaming "GO TO YOUR HOMEROOMS!!  GET OUT!!".
> 
> ---- It turned out one of the kids in the 11th grade had come to school with guns and they cornered him.  It didn't add up to me at the time why they would have freaked out to that degree, nor why in the world one would come to school with guns in the first place.
> 
> I understand it now but at the time it just seemed bizzaro.  Neither the kid's carrying guns nor the school's reaction seemed to make any sense, but back then we kids hadn't heard of such a thing as school shootings.
> 
> "Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?"  -- I'm guessing this means "desensitize", if so yes absolutely, as do movies and television.  Any of us could flip on a TV right now and find somebody getting shot on some channel somewhere within thirty seconds.  That's a symptom of a cultural disease.  So, while the school's reaction in this case was irrational, it's not a mystery as to what it derives from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   its simply Entertainment .   I was the oldest of 5 kids and when the UNTOUCHABLES' Came on on a school night my parents would QUIETLY get me up to watch it .     Lots of Gangsters and Machine Guns in the late 50s on the UNTOUCHABLES  Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And on a million other shows.  At any given time you could find a western on one of the three channels, sometimes two.
> And even during the kids' cartoons, commercials for toy guns.
> 
> Yep, I was there.  "Simply entertainment" ignores the psychology of what's going on.  It just ain't that simple.
> 
> The purpose of television is to ensnare and keep its viewers in a passive sponge state so that it can then pour in whatever advertising it can sell and thereby make its money.  From the TV's perspective it's not there to "entertain" --- it's there to hypnotize, to turn its victim into a mush that will be receptive to any idea it dictates.  That's the role of The Untouchables or any other commercial program --- to bring the "mark" to that vulnerable state.
> 
> Whelp, if you've hypnotized your drones into a completely passive receptive state, then any images you feed in while driving to the commercial, are going to be internalized too, which means we all end up thinking it's a perfectly normal thing to walk around with a gun shooting "bad guys" and it never occurs to us that if we turn the TV off and go outside there's no such thing going on, nor does it dawn on us the miserable pain and suffering injected onto the victims, because the TV western never shows that part.  And as already noted any one of us could flip on a TV at any hour of any day and find some kind of shooting going on, and it would take us mere seconds.  That's because it attracts attention, and attention means ratings, and ratings mean bigger ad dollars.  Again, exploiting human weaknesses.
> 
> This is how a cultural fetish indoctrinates and festers.  From the earliest and most impressionable ages.
Click to expand...




Foxfyre said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your sch dist is required to have written policies, and it should be online ... so have at them.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight (-: but your situation arose when a teacher failed to control a classroom (thank the Christ I don't have to do that) and for some reason your administrator felt not up to the task of explaining why what is normal behavior for most kids is no longer acceptable on the playground (and given people like Rustic I actually feel a bit for the guy).  It's making a mountain out of a molehill though.  There are lots of things we do amongst friends that can't be done in public
> 
> 
> 
> I've explained to my kids over and over that you can't say the word "bomb" at an airport or the next thing you know you will be getting anally probed by a high school dropout in a TSA break room.
> 
> But who in their ever loving right mind sees a couple of kids playing bang-bang with their hands and thinks they need to see a shrink?
> 
> That's what I mean about Kafka.  The lunatics are running the asylum.  Perfectly normal behavior, CHILD'S PLAY, is now a sign of mental illness!
> 
> Oh hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this part.  Picking out an individual kid to 'see a shrink' for gun fantasies is wrongheaded.  What really needs to happen is for the entire culture to see a shrink to suss out these fantasies of killing and maiming, but that's impractical.  You'd need a REALLY big office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Childhood fantasy has always included fighting and killing--knights slaying dragons, Horatio at the bridge, cops and robbers, Cowboys and Indians, Star Wars, and I still enjoy playing conquer the world war games that require strategy and ingenuity.  The huge majority of people engaging in such activities know that it is make believe, pure fantasy, and they wouldn't hurt a fly much less a real person.  Well okay, they might swat a fly.  But no shrinks necessary.
> 
> Schools that would suspend or discipline or consider dangerous a kid emulating a gun with his/her fingers but refuses to teach kindness, tolerance, acceptance, and compassion or even allow kids to pray for a classmate, etc. are promoting a society that is going to be more unkind and intolerant than otherwise.  When they turn a blind eye to bullying and/or organized harassment of somebody who is out of the mainstream, i.e. politically incorrect, they are promoting people ill prepared for the real world.  They are facilitating a society that is far more likely to mess it up further than it is likely to improve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children are free to pray privately or meet before or after school to pray in voluntarily groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in every school system.  And to refuse children the right to do the same in the school day is just wrong.
Click to expand...


If your sch dist does not provide facilities for private voluntary prayer before and after sch, when there are other sch extra-curricular activities taking place, you shoud google religious freedom legal defense and find free legal assistance.


----------



## dblack

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Yeah. Democrats don't realize the damage this kind of idiotic, hyper-sensitivity is doing to their 'brand'. I've watched an entire generation of working class whites turn from solidly Democrats to solidly Republican - and it's mostly because of this kind of insanity.


----------



## Crixus

JustAnotherNut said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
Click to expand...



In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Mostly they are attempting to protect themselves from litigation.
Click to expand...

That's certainly the other side of the coin.   Common sense does not stand up in a court of law these days.   A school district treated some kids different than others when it comes to discipline gets hammered....this is why all actors in a fight get in trouble, even those defending themselves.....thank the parents who sue at the drop of a hat because the district has "singled out" their darlings.


----------



## Wry Catcher

JustAnotherNut said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Attack"??
> 
> Um, the school officials would be on _defense_.  You must not follow sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's obvious you don't have kids in the public school system ...……...yes I meant 'attack' as in their means of 'defense' as you call it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attack" and "defense" are two different things.  The latter _reacts to_ the former.  In the instant case the OP would be the "attack", putting the school on "defense".
> 
> That's got nothing to do with having kids in a PS system.  It's how words work.  When somebody uses a word backwards, it's an immediate flag that they're trying to get away with something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, when checkmate is inevitable, you recommend knocking over the chess board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and where in the world did that come from?
Click to expand...


A friend in high school, usually when he was under attack in Risk, he would accidentally on purpose knocked over the board.  The Post I responded to reminded me of him.


----------



## Pogo

Dragonlady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> I see this as a further reason to vote against right wing policies, not for them.  People are scared of mass shootings because nothing is done to stop them.  Posting armed guards isn't working.
Click to expand...


According to the OP's title he'd be voting for the klown who wants to run guns into schools.  Real ones.
Don't think he thought that part through.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> Oh look....a threat of physical violence.


Quit making shit up.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

pismoe said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is no need for legal action......just perseverance on the parents part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   i'd take Legal Action if possible as part of the war on public schools and teachers . Same as they are doing war on normal boys and possibly girls as the schools , teachers and administration work to change Americana and America .
Click to expand...


Possibly.....but I wouldn't think it would have to go that far. Usually once the school realizes the parent isn't a pushover, something is usually done...atleast at some level, but it could take a few 'back & forth's' between parent & school to get there. 

I just don't see it as lawsuit material in this case...just not enough there


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Mostly they are attempting to protect themselves from litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's certainly the other side of the coin.   Common sense does not stand up in a court of law these days.   A school district treated some kids different than others when it comes to discipline gets hammered....this is why all actors in a fight get in trouble, even those defending themselves.....thank the parents who sue at the drop of a hat because the district has "singled out" their darlings.
Click to expand...



And that definition of what “singling out” is can be anything. A district is looked at like a cash cow. Many districts have whole offices dedicated to NOT being sued. So if a kid gets booted, chances are that decision was. It made just because.


----------



## bodecea

dblack said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Democrats don't realize the damage this kind of idiotic, hyper-sensitivity is doing to their 'brand'. I've watched an entire generation of working class whites turn from solidly Democrats to solidly Republican - and it's mostly because of this kind of insanity.
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen this map?   

  This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016.   School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Dragonlady said:


> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?


Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria. 

They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.

But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.

.


----------



## Pogo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look....a threat of physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit making shit up.
Click to expand...


Ah, you're apparently not familiar with the reference.

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants" --- Thomas Jefferson

See?  You shoulda been paying attention in History class instead of making paper guns.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Crixus said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
Click to expand...


In the 8th grade one of the girls in my 2 period class sprayed my hair with a silver colored hair spray.  My third period teacher sent me to the dean of boys, and told me to go home and shower.

I kinda took his direction, and spent the rest of the day at Kelly's Cove surfing - then I took the shower at home, and went back to school the next day.


----------



## Pogo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## bodecea

JustAnotherNut said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is no need for legal action......just perseverance on the parents part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   i'd take Legal Action if possible as part of the war on public schools and teachers . Same as they are doing war on normal boys and possibly girls as the schools , teachers and administration work to change Americana and America .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.....but I wouldn't think it would have to go that far. Usually once the school realizes the parent isn't a pushover, something is usually done...atleast at some level, but it could take a few 'back & forth's' between parent & school to get there.
> 
> I just don't see it as lawsuit material in this case...just not enough there
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, if a parent comes in screaming and yelling and threatening, it provides evidence that the district was right all along.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
Click to expand...


She is 11 and doesn't have brothers. Her mom is divorced. It is just her, her sister and her mom at home.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.


It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.

Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.  

Next.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   home is different and is full of family members   Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


People at home are less judgemental. Many kids prefer home bathrooms over school bathrooms. Maybe ladies rooms are cleaner? IDK. I am a dude. I don't go into ladies rooms.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I am the very blue district.


----------



## pismoe

guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment in response to Pogo's number 273 .


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Mostly they are attempting to protect themselves from litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's certainly the other side of the coin.   Common sense does not stand up in a court of law these days.   A school district treated some kids different than others when it comes to discipline gets hammered....this is why all actors in a fight get in trouble, even those defending themselves.....thank the parents who sue at the drop of a hat because the district has "singled out" their darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that definition of what “singling out” is can be anything. A district is looked at like a cash cow. Many districts have whole offices dedicated to NOT being sued. So if a kid gets booted, chances are that decision was. It made just because.
Click to expand...


I didn't see where the OP specified whether his kid had been suspended/disciplined in the past, other than the bullet-pen.  We didn't get a context indication of whether this incident is part of a pattern.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me one lib here or who's running for president who would  agree that the kid deserved to be suspended.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say, the suspension was probably an overreaction.  Let's also admit, we haven't seen / read the entire story, just the part GS5000 was willing to share.
> 
> Now, what do we have?
> 
> The kid is the son of a thoroughly ill-adjusted dad, one who lost it completely on probably several occasions, and is, years later, proud of his rants.
> 
> The kid hangs out - with his ill-adjusted dad - at a lot of gun shows.
> 
> The kid brought something to school that looked like a rifle round - and dad lost it again when that thing was confiscated.
> 
> And then the kid exhibited behavior, while not under supervision, that may have indicated a wish to kill someone.
> 
> All just circumstantial, and not entirely convincing, but I am at pains blaming the school for playing it safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

bodecea said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Democrats don't realize the damage this kind of idiotic, hyper-sensitivity is doing to their 'brand'. I've watched an entire generation of working class whites turn from solidly Democrats to solidly Republican - and it's mostly because of this kind of insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?   View attachment 245690  This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016.   School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
Click to expand...


Yep. Because they're always the ones defending this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Wry Catcher

pismoe said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Get a street fighting lawyer. Your son doesn’t want a suspension on his school record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what elements are in play when filling a law suit?
> 
> Duty to the plaintiff
> A breach of that duty
> A Tort, or harm
> Causation
> Damages
> 
> Negligence can be an act, or a failure to act.  In this case, and in my opinion, the the act will prevail, and the defendant (school district) will be exculpated.
> 
> However, "New York State chief *judge Sol Wachtler* was famously quoted by Tom Wolfe in The Bonfire of the Vanities that "a grand jury would 'indict a ham sandwich,' if that's what you wanted."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ The district doesn’t want negative press and the legal fees for defending themselves. Sue for $1, legal fees, reinstatement in school and expunge the records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is no need for legal action......just perseverance on the parents part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   i'd take Legal Action if possible as part of the war on public schools and teachers . Same as they are doing war on normal boys and possibly girls as the schools , teachers and administration work to change Americana and America .
Click to expand...


A sane comment from someone whose addicted to Kool-Aid.  I bet you believe the MSM is all fake news and all Democrats are commies and Trump is the best President ever.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> 
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
Click to expand...

There needs to be a zero tolerance for her


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine in private school away from the absurdity that is public schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is every parent's choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it weren't such a dumb fest in public schools nowadays, I'd have mine there.  Believe me, I don't enjoy forking out money!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
Click to expand...


The kid that told...would have told the teacher of the action.....the teacher then acted by having OP's kid sent to the principals office for suspension, so yeah the teacher was involved indirectly


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So...you believe that the NRA is wrong in pushing that schools arm teachers.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> I see this as a further reason to vote against right wing policies, not for them.  People are scared of mass shootings because nothing is done to stop them.  Posting armed guards isn't working.
Click to expand...

Lol
This has nothing to do with firearms, it’s all about political correctness and the politically correct nut jobs who want to control everybody they disagree with


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Since we have no other plan in place to address mental health issues and guns and school shootings, this is the kind of shit that happens.

Teachers are scared and don't know what to do, they just know the federal and state governments aren't behind them. 
Just the opposite.  Open carry is becoming new law everywhere.

The pendulum never stays in the middle, it always swings from one side to the other.

.
.
.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public schools are the default position....having to be everything for everyone.   If they had the power of choice like private schools have, it would probably be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
Click to expand...

Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .



Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.

Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.

This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you believe that the NRA is wrong in pushing that schools arm teachers.
Click to expand...

South Dakota Attorney General


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> So...you believe that the NRA is wrong in pushing that schools arm teachers.


I think the NRA is right to push for an end to gun-free zones that obviously don't work.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Crixus said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point of the OP that he's on the defense? He is defending his kid against the school?
> 
> The  school will 'defend' themselves against OP's defense by further 'attacks'????
> 
> 
> It's called fighting...…..attacks AKA taking the offense vs defense of your position.....alternates with each move...…...kinda like in chess or sports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
Click to expand...



So tell me...…...would a pen that exploded ink all over the desk and carpet mean aloooooooot? Ya know, because of 'destruction of school property' and all.....and even the teacher admitted that it was an accident. 

Yes, my kid was 'suspended' for the rest of the day


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Since we have no other plan in place to address mental health issues and guns and school shootings, this is the kind of shit that happens.


Start with that one before you start shitting on individual rights.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This how SJW Bullies think ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> No....this is what people have to think now that we have all these school shootings and everyone deconstructing what led up to them happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Mostly they are attempting to protect themselves from litigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's certainly the other side of the coin.   Common sense does not stand up in a court of law these days.   A school district treated some kids different than others when it comes to discipline gets hammered....this is why all actors in a fight get in trouble, even those defending themselves.....thank the parents who sue at the drop of a hat because the district has "singled out" their darlings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that definition of what “singling out” is can be anything. A district is looked at like a cash cow. Many districts have whole offices dedicated to NOT being sued. So if a kid gets booted, chances are that decision was. It made just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see where the OP specified whether his kid had been suspended/disciplined in the past, other than the bullet-pen.  We didn't get a context indication of whether this incident is part of a pattern.
Click to expand...



Ot typically is. Years ago my son would come home beat to shit. I was pissed and fed up so I went to the school ready to kick an ass. I get to school and there is my boy sitting in the office. Now I’m ready to blow my top. My boy was the victim of bully’s! Come to find out that the other boys in the office were the ones who beat up my bow again. Turns out that my boy was being a bully to one of those boys and all the nerdy kids ganged up on my son and beat his ass. All three were suspended after MULTIPLE warnings, detentions and more warnings. After the three days at home,  wing a bully was no longer an issue for my boy.


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------  taxpayer paid teacher shouldn't be intimidating young MALES because of 'pc' culture and 'pc' social engineering or school policy Pogo and Bode .
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
Click to expand...

It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness


----------



## bendog

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

He should share this with his childrens' teachers


----------



## pismoe

and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Crixus said:


> Ot typically is. Years ago my son would come home beat to shit. I was pissed and fed up so I went to the school ready to kick an ass. I get to school and there is my boy sitting in the office. Now I’m ready to blow my top. My boy was the victim of bully’s! Come to find out that the other boys in the office were the ones who beat up my bow again. Turns out that my boy was being a bully to one of those boys and all the nerdy kids ganged up on my son and beat his ass. All three were suspended after MULTIPLE warnings, detentions and more warnings. After the three days at home, wing a bully was no longer an issue for my boy.


This sounds like there was a gross lack of information flowing to you from the school.


----------



## Crixus

JustAnotherNut said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me...…...would a pen that exploded ink all over the desk and carpet mean aloooooooot? Ya know, because of 'destruction of school property' and all.....and even the teacher admitted that it was an accident.
> 
> Yes, my kid was 'suspended' for the rest of the day
Click to expand...



 Could be. And you are lucky you didn’t have to pay for damages. Sucks, but there are rules.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you believe that the NRA is wrong in pushing that schools arm teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Dakota Attorney General
Click to expand...


They're doing this program in St. Petersburg too?  I thought guns are illegal in Russia.


----------



## Crixus

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ot typically is. Years ago my son would come home beat to shit. I was pissed and fed up so I went to the school ready to kick an ass. I get to school and there is my boy sitting in the office. Now I’m ready to blow my top. My boy was the victim of bully’s! Come to find out that the other boys in the office were the ones who beat up my bow again. Turns out that my boy was being a bully to one of those boys and all the nerdy kids ganged up on my son and beat his ass. All three were suspended after MULTIPLE warnings, detentions and more warnings. After the three days at home, wing a bully was no longer an issue for my boy.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like there was a gross lack of information flowing to you from the school.
Click to expand...



Yup, and my boys.


----------



## bendog

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should share your views with the local sch dist in your county.


----------



## bodecea

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is 11 and doesn't have brothers. Her mom is divorced. It is just her, her sister and her mom at home.
Click to expand...

Ok....I see her discomfort.   Have mom explain it to the office and get a nurse's pass.....tho, knowing what happens a lot in the girl's restrooms, I'd sure feel safer in a single restroom with a door lock.


----------



## Rustic

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have no other plan in place to address mental health issues and guns and school shootings, this is the kind of shit that happens.
> 
> Teachers are scared and don't know what to do, they just know the federal and state governments aren't behind them.
> Just the opposite.  Open carry is becoming new law everywhere.
> 
> The pendulum never stays in the middle, it always swings from one side to the other.
> 
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is 11 and doesn't have brothers. Her mom is divorced. It is just her, her sister and her mom at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I see her discomfort.   Have mom explain it to the office and get a nurse's pass.....tho, knowing what happens a lot in the girl's restrooms, I'd sure feel safer in a single restroom with a door lock.
Click to expand...


None of my business but my daughter found it odd that the teacher would not let her walk another 30 feet down to use the ladies room. As for the 2nd part of your retort, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, therein lies the rub.  (pun)  What friends doing when playing "guns" is not a threat of violence towards one another, or anyone else.  However, the school has a valid interest in considering that other children could perceive the behavior as illustrating guns are used to settle disputes between children.  And that's not just Parkland type situations but kids actually bringing a parent's handgun to school to settle something.  It's unfortunately a very real problem.
> 
> And we debate it.  Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?  How about Matt Damon or Liam Neeson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recall an incident in high school where there was a mob of students amassed in one corner in the morning, obviously something going on, wasn't clear what it was.  I recall one of the teachers standing up and literally screaming "GO TO YOUR HOMEROOMS!!  GET OUT!!".
> 
> ---- It turned out one of the kids in the 11th grade had come to school with guns and they cornered him.  It didn't add up to me at the time why they would have freaked out to that degree, nor why in the world one would come to school with guns in the first place.
> 
> I understand it now but at the time it just seemed bizzaro.  Neither the kid's carrying guns nor the school's reaction seemed to make any sense, but back then we kids hadn't heard of such a thing as school shootings.
> 
> "Do arcade like video games dehumanize people?"  -- I'm guessing this means "desensitize", if so yes absolutely, as do movies and television.  Any of us could flip on a TV right now and find somebody getting shot on some channel somewhere within thirty seconds.  That's a symptom of a cultural disease.  So, while the school's reaction in this case was irrational, it's not a mystery as to what it derives from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------   its simply Entertainment .   I was the oldest of 5 kids and when the UNTOUCHABLES' Came on on a school night my parents would QUIETLY get me up to watch it .     Lots of Gangsters and Machine Guns in the late 50s on the UNTOUCHABLES  Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And on a million other shows.  At any given time you could find a western on one of the three channels, sometimes two.
> And even during the kids' cartoons, commercials for toy guns.
> 
> Yep, I was there.  "Simply entertainment" ignores the psychology of what's going on.  It just ain't that simple.
> 
> The purpose of television is to ensnare and keep its viewers in a passive sponge state so that it can then pour in whatever advertising it can sell and thereby make its money.  From the TV's perspective it's not there to "entertain" --- it's there to hypnotize, to turn its victim into a mush that will be receptive to any idea it dictates.  That's the role of The Untouchables or any other commercial program --- to bring the "mark" to that vulnerable state.
> 
> Whelp, if you've hypnotized your drones into a completely passive receptive state, then any images you feed in while driving to the commercial, are going to be internalized too, which means we all end up thinking it's a perfectly normal thing to walk around with a gun shooting "bad guys" and it never occurs to us that if we turn the TV off and go outside there's no such thing going on, nor does it dawn on us the miserable pain and suffering injected onto the victims, because the TV western never shows that part.  And as already noted any one of us could flip on a TV at any hour of any day and find some kind of shooting going on, and it would take us mere seconds.  That's because it attracts attention, and attention means ratings, and ratings mean bigger ad dollars.  Again, exploiting human weaknesses.
> 
> This is how a cultural fetish indoctrinates and festers.  From the earliest and most impressionable ages.
Click to expand...


When I, and probably you, were kids is that yes there was a lot of violence in the movies and on television.  In the Westerns the cowboys were armed to the teeth with apparently enough ammo to invade Angola.  In the cartoons the coyote used myriad weaponry to kill the roadrunner, Elmer Fudd set all sorts of dastardly booby traps to do away with the crafty Bugs Bunny, Tom was not at all adverse to using deadly means to dispatch Jerry.  And the fairy tales we grew up with were certainly not devoid of violence, that which was intended, that which was accomplished.  We were subjected to news reels and nightly news of bombs being dropped, gunfire, napalm, etc. etc. etc. during various wars.

But there was much less violence, much less crime back then in most places.  Children have a wonderful capacity of distinguishing what is real and what isn't and fantasy of that type in no way encourages them to be violent or criminal in any way when one other factor is present.

That factor is that  in every example cited there was the good and righteous hero who would triumph over the villain or evil.  Good people didn't do bad things and bad people deserved whatever consequences they brought upon themselves.  And for the most part America universally shared a cultural sense and agreement on what is right and wrong, what is good and bad, and that bad people exist but the good guys are supposed to win and goodness eventually triumphs over evil.

Now there is gratuitous graphic violence and language intended to entertain and emulated by anti-heroes, entertainment figures, and it is glorified as mainstream and exciting and thrilling.  Kids are being trained to want more and more of it and not to be repulsed by it.   At the same time they are being trained to see people who think and believe differently than themselves as the enemy and as people that it is okay to assault, bully, terrorize, shame.

This disconnect is creating a topsy turvy irrational sick society of which a kid going bang bang with his finger classified as a major crime is just one small illustration.


----------



## pismoe

bendog said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> 
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should share your views with the local sch dist in your county.
Click to expand...

--------------------------   probably a waste of time , home school or private school is the way to go  Ben .


----------



## Wry Catcher

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Schools are rightly or wrongly (I believe rightly) doing active shooter drills.  Of course these creates some anxiety in students and staff. 

Any teacher, staffer, student or administrator who is not concerned with guns on campus is a liar or a fool, IMO.


----------



## dblack

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schools are rightly or wrongly (I believe rightly) doing active shooter drills.  Of course these creates some anxiety in students and staff.
> 
> Any teacher, staffer, student or administrator who is not concerned with guns on campus is a liar or a fool, IMO.
Click to expand...


Agreed. But it hardly justifies the nonsense in the OP.


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you believe that the NRA is wrong in pushing that schools arm teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Dakota Attorney General
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're doing this program in St. Petersburg too?  I thought guns are illegal in Russia.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .



Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.


----------



## Dragonlady

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is 11 and doesn't have brothers. Her mom is divorced. It is just her, her sister and her mom at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I see her discomfort.   Have mom explain it to the office and get a nurse's pass.....tho, knowing what happens a lot in the girl's restrooms, I'd sure feel safer in a single restroom with a door lock.
Click to expand...


I have never seen that happen in a gender neutral bathroom, and I agree, the girl needs thelp, if she can't use a toilet simply because a boy has used it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next..
Click to expand...


Next is for you to explain in detail your comment that all labor unions are communist organizations.


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.


----------



## Pogo

Rustic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the OP, the teacher didn't even enter into this issue.   Go back and read it.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness
Click to expand...


It continues to sail over your head that the statement you just posted here ------ _IS_ "political correctness".


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Rustic said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have no other plan in place to address mental health issues and guns and school shootings, this is the kind of shit that happens.
> 
> Teachers are scared and don't know what to do, they just know the federal and state governments aren't behind them.
> Just the opposite.  Open carry is becoming new law everywhere.
> 
> The pendulum never stays in the middle, it always swings from one side to the other.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



 that's just too good to let pass by


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------   female assistant principle or some such taxpayer paid problem runs the school , she works for a paycheck and was the cause of the problem Bode .
> 
> 
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It continues to sail over your head that the statement you just posted here ------ _IS_ "political correctness".
Click to expand...


It spoils the fun if you have to explain the joke.


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
Click to expand...


That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.

Mac1958 tried to imply somewhat the same thing.  Again I asked for an explanation and that request too was declined.

I dunno what's hard to understand about the fact that if you can't justify your point maybe you don't have one.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Pogo said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...



The U.S School Shooting Statistics Everyone Should Know

vs.

Motor vehicle fatality rate in U.S. by year - Wikipedia

Roughly 31 homicides at or traveling between school and home per year verses 37,000 vehicular fatalities.

It's way more than 1000x, apparently.


----------



## MisterBeale

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Crixus said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me...…...would a pen that exploded ink all over the desk and carpet mean aloooooooot? Ya know, because of 'destruction of school property' and all.....and even the teacher admitted that it was an accident.
> 
> Yes, my kid was 'suspended' for the rest of the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. And you are lucky you didn’t have to pay for damages. Sucks, but there are rules.
Click to expand...


Sure there's rules.....but without willful intent AND an admitted accident....suspension shouldn't have been part of it. Paying for damages.....maybe.


----------



## Pogo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S School Shooting Statistics Everyone Should Know
> 
> vs.
> 
> Motor vehicle fatality rate in U.S. by year - Wikipedia
> 
> Roughly 31 homicides at or traveling between school and home per year verses 37,000 vehicular fatalities.
> 
> It's way more than 1000x, apparently.
Click to expand...


So you're ass-suming every teacher _drives _to their work huh?


----------



## Foxfyre

bodecea said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
Click to expand...


No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.

Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.

A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.


----------



## MisterBeale

Brain357 said:


> I don’t see voting for trump helping.


President's influence the larger culture.

They always have, they always will.


----------



## dblack

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding? Trump's strongest appeal is that he calls bullshit in this kind of crap. He does it with a sledgehammer that's arguably worse than what he's criticizing. But his perceived willingness to name it, to push back on government micro-management of society, is why working class voters support him. Wake the fuck up. Or your going to lose another election.


----------



## Dragonlady

Foxfyre said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
Click to expand...


While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.

There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.

So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
Click to expand...

Yeah, actually they did.

My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.

They had hunting clubs in high schools.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
Click to expand...


I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.


----------



## Wry Catcher

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schools are rightly or wrongly (I believe rightly) doing active shooter drills.  Of course these creates some anxiety in students and staff.
> 
> Any teacher, staffer, student or administrator who is not concerned with guns on campus is a liar or a fool, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. But it hardly justifies the nonsense in the OP.
Click to expand...


"If you see something ... dismiss it, it's none of your business?


----------



## bodecea

JustAnotherNut said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is attention whoreing. He has already admitted that he has intimidated the principal and has been heralding her as well. Not only her, but the super Intendant as well. Honestly, this seems way the hell out there. Matter of fact, it reaks of bull shit.  If you cal that fighting, then I just don’t know what to say. School policy is school policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me...…...would a pen that exploded ink all over the desk and carpet mean aloooooooot? Ya know, because of 'destruction of school property' and all.....and even the teacher admitted that it was an accident.
> 
> Yes, my kid was 'suspended' for the rest of the day
Click to expand...

wasn't there, but I sure remember students in my day playing with their pens and breaking them on purpose getting ink everywhere.


----------



## dblack

Wry Catcher said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any teacher who tells you she/he is nervous about school shootings needs psychiatric treatment or needs to quit listening to gun grabber hysteria.
> 
> They are at least 1000x more likely to die on their way to school than to be involved in a school shooting.
> 
> But, the propaganda persists because you can't get communism if the people can resist.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Schools are rightly or wrongly (I believe rightly) doing active shooter drills.  Of course these creates some anxiety in students and staff.
> 
> Any teacher, staffer, student or administrator who is not concerned with guns on campus is a liar or a fool, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. But it hardly justifies the nonsense in the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If you see something ... dismiss it, it's none of your business?
Click to expand...


"If you see kids playing bang-bang, don't wet yourself. It's gonna be OK."


----------



## Wry Catcher

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
Click to expand...


Some still do, only they hunt the most dangerous animal, kids.


----------



## bodecea

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.
Click to expand...

Chicken or egg?


----------



## Ame®icano

Dragonlady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> I see this as a further reason to vote against right wing policies, not for them.  People are scared of mass shootings because nothing is done to stop them.  Posting armed guards isn't working.
Click to expand...


It's not right wing policies, it's the constitutional right. 

Also, federal government have no business messing up with local schools.


----------



## Flash

Liberals fuck up everything they touch.  SJW is a destructive force in this country.


----------



## Ame®icano

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look....a threat of physical violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit making shit up.
Click to expand...


Chances to see that are lower than being struck by lightning.

 for effort.


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




If you're on face book you can leave messages on the Fox face book pages to suggest the story. I would suggest leaving it on Tucker Carlson's page. This is the types of stories he just loves.

.


----------



## pismoe

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Pogo said:


> So you're ass-suming every teacher _drives _to their work huh?


Are you really going with that deflection?  Seriously?

Okay, so let's move these retarded goalposts and do it again:

U.S. Lightning Deaths in 2018: 20**

Let's tell those teachers who are walking to work that they are 1.55x more likely to be killed at school or on the way to school by a shooting than being struck and killed by lightning (31 v. 20).

So, yes.  I guess those teachers DO have something to worry about.



You're such a stupid motherfucker.


----------



## Pogo

Foxfyre said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
Click to expand...


I'm going to, again, focus on this:

*Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.

I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.  So it's inevitable that the institution, and eventually the teachers, are going to have to lean on some kind of one-size-fits-all guidelines even if that's not what their idealism took them into teaching to do.  

And it's always idealism --- they certainly didn't go into that line of work for the money.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   i mostly call them Pwicks  Bode and they are union members which should not be allowed .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken or egg?
Click to expand...


Good question. Interestingly enough when I speak with business people they lean red.


----------



## Rustic

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.
Click to expand...

Quit teaching socialized programs then


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.
Click to expand...


Not anymore. The HS where my oldest goes is nothing like that. A lot more self learning and group work. She is in all high honors and AP classes though.


----------



## Wry Catcher

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.
Click to expand...


Define "Leftists".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.


I would say a majority, yes.


----------



## Pogo

dblack said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump's strongest appeal is that he calls bullshit in this kind of crap. He does it with a sledgehammer that's arguably worse than what he's criticizing. But his perceived willingness to name it, to push back on government micro-management of society, is why working class voters support him. Wake the fuck up. Or your going to lose another election.
Click to expand...


I don't run in elections, first off, so I have yet to "lose" one.  Second, my point stands ---- no one, including the OP, has explained what the fuck "Rump" or "politics" has to do with a school incident.  This is knee-jerk emotionally-based non sequitur bullshit.  Presidents have no more to do with cultural values than they have to do with gas prices.


----------



## rightwinger

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Was the finger loaded?


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .
Click to expand...


Are you guys like 170 years old?


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------   i mostly call them Pwicks  Bode and they are union members which should not be allowed .
Click to expand...


Unions should not be allowed??

Oh no, do go on .....


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Trump's strongest appeal is that he calls bullshit in this kind of crap. He does it with a sledgehammer that's arguably worse than what he's criticizing. But his perceived willingness to name it, to push back on government micro-management of society, is why working class voters support him. Wake the fuck up. Or your going to lose another election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't run in elections, first off, so I have yet to "lose" one.  Second, my point stands ---- no one, including the OP, has explained what the fuck "Rump" or "politics" has to do with a school incident.  This is knee-jerk emotionally-based non sequitur bullshit.  Presidents have no more to do with cultural values than they have to do with gas prices.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   nothing to do with schools but President Trump just presents himself as American when compared to 'mrobama' and 'hilary' and 'jebito bush , kasich and similar and thats just a few examples .     President Trump is seen to be an American rather than the other names that i have mentioned Pogo  .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Pogo said:


> Unions should not be allowed??
> 
> Oh no, do go on .....


Nobody said that.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Wry Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Leftists".
Click to expand...



Believe gender is a choice not something you're born with;
Believe that being white means you're privileged;
Hate Trump and talk about him as if he is Satan;
Anti Israel and pro Islam/Palestine;
Believe rich people stole their $$ from the less wealthy;
Believe all Republicans are racists;


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen this map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how COUNTIES voted in 2016. School districts are run locally with county control.......and yet you blame Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessarily about Democrats.  It's commies.
> 
> Teachers' Unions (llike all labor unions) are communist organizations.
> 
> Next.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------   i mostly call them Pwicks  Bode and they are union members which should not be allowed .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unions should not be allowed??
> 
> Oh no, do go on .....
Click to expand...

------------------------------------  i think that even 'fdr' agree with me about public employee unions .   Private union for private business if fine though Pogo .


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
> 
> Mac1958 tried to imply somewhat the same thing.  Again I asked for an explanation and that request too was declined.
> 
> I dunno what's hard to understand about the fact that if you can't justify your point maybe you don't have one.
Click to expand...

Or it could just be that I don't care enough about your opinion to waste the effort.

You can certainly go with your version, and I will absolutely defend your right to do so.
.


----------



## Pogo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions should not be allowed??
> 
> Oh no, do go on .....
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that.
Click to expand...


Actually the post just after yours admitted to it and retreated, so thanks for playin'.


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys like 170 years old?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   no , its just that America was still America in the 60s and very early 70s until it started changing for the really bad in the early 80s , imo  Pogo .


----------



## bodecea

Foxfyre said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
Click to expand...

How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
> 
> Mac1958 tried to imply somewhat the same thing.  Again I asked for an explanation and that request too was declined.
> 
> I dunno what's hard to understand about the fact that if you can't justify your point maybe you don't have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could just be that I don't care enough about your opinion to waste the effort.
> 
> You can certainly go with your version, and I will absolutely defend your right to do so.
Click to expand...


Thanks for that but I require no 'defense'.  I do that myself.

You "don't care enough" to explain it, yet you cared enough to post it in the first place, and now you can't show us how it works.  I'm just noting where that leaves you.  Hell you even cared enough to post that you don't care, a further indication that you can't explain the original point.


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys like 170 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   no , its just that America was still America in the 60s and very early 70s until it started changing for the really bad in the early 80s , imo  Pogo .
Click to expand...

So you don't believe that American has been great since the very early 70s?


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i don't know who you refer to but it was 'mrobama' running guns into 'mexico'   Pogo also in post number 273 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 273 refers to the post it quoted, just like any other post does including this one.  And it had nothing to do with "Mexico".  It was an observation of the irony that, in an event connected to gun violence in schools, the OP's title suggests he'd vote for an asshat who publicly advocated running guns INTO those same schools, making that threat of gun violence an everyday hair-trigger reality much more than it already is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it would take more than that for g5000 to actually support Trump. He's making a point about how badly the Democrats are fucking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be his aim (<< see? another gun reference) but he hasn't explained how Rump, or "Democrats", or "politics", has anything to do with this incident.
> 
> Mac1958 tried to imply somewhat the same thing.  Again I asked for an explanation and that request too was declined.
> 
> I dunno what's hard to understand about the fact that if you can't justify your point maybe you don't have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it could just be that I don't care enough about your opinion to waste the effort.
> 
> You can certainly go with your version, and I will absolutely defend your right to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that but I require no 'defense'.  I do that myself.
> 
> You "don't care enough" to explain it, yet you cared enough to post it in the first place, and now you can't show us how it works.  I'm just noting where that leaves you.  Hell you even cared enough to post that you don't care, a further indication that you can't explain the original point.
Click to expand...

Fantastic.
.


----------



## pismoe

no retreat from me , i just CLARIFIED  Pogo .


----------



## JustAnotherNut

bodecea said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my own dealings with school's & districts over dumb shit very similar to this and even less......so I don't see it as BS. And yes I do call it fighting because that is exactly what it is...…..as a parent who's child is singled out for disciplinary action over some made up infraction because it's viewed as some threat by some ninny and the parent is then engaged in a fight with the school and district for their kid's rights.
> 
> 
> You'll find out soon enough what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> And I don't know that I'd agree that the OP is attention whoring.....cause I don't think he'd ever say he'd vote for Trump in a million years....even if it was a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that. Trump has nothing to do with it as he doesn’t make any school districts policy for them. There is a process. A process run by them, and the OP has already acted out side that by stalking and intimidating the principal. He even posted it up on social media for Christ sakes. This is fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that the OP's previous encounters with the school is why his kid was suspended and not his friend, if his friend hasn't had a problem previously. But any previous conduct by either the school, the OP or his kid(s)…….shouldn't play a part in whatever actions were taken here....yet that's how schools do play the game...….
> Whether this particular event actually occurred????? Who knows, but it's made for some great megabyte discussion/debate as to how kids are treated in schools and what parents are faced with in trying to get their kids educated in a system that can and will suspend someone over finger guns vs making a clock bomb...……..pure idiocy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience it takes aloooooooot to get to a point where a principal puts a kid out of school and won’t allow the back without conditions. Google up any school hand book from any school USA and look. It’s not real easy to kick a kid out of school or suspend them. There has to be a dang good reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me...…...would a pen that exploded ink all over the desk and carpet mean aloooooooot? Ya know, because of 'destruction of school property' and all.....and even the teacher admitted that it was an accident.
> 
> Yes, my kid was 'suspended' for the rest of the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasn't there, but I sure remember students in my day playing with their pens and breaking them on purpose getting ink everywhere.
Click to expand...


Sure they did....and still do...….but disciplinary action was uncalled for when even the teacher admitted it was an accident


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys like 170 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   no , its just that America was still America in the 60s and very early 70s until it started changing for the really bad in the early 80s , imo  Pogo .
Click to expand...


uh HUH.

See that incident I described above, where the school freaked out and the kid got suspended/expelled for bringing a firearm to school?  That was right there in the 1960s.  You know, when "America was still America", whatever that means, (yet another emotionally-based non sequitur -- perhaps Mac1958 can decline to explain it)..... that's why I don't believe you.  Personal experience.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Anyone see the OP lately??? He may need bail money...…..


----------



## 22lcidw

bodecea said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
Click to expand...

When Hillary was running she had to go to some major cities because of voting issues. She went to Philly in one of them. She was in West Philly. Two High Schools with indoctrinations to Black students. One Public and One Catholic. Near each other. Over 90% of the Catholic school Black students went to college. Most of the public school students could had rudimentary reading and writing skills. Although there were educated ones.


----------



## Pogo

JustAnotherNut said:


> Anyone see the OP lately??? He may need bail money...…..



Yeah I noticed his absence.  I'm guessing he's waiting on hold for Lush Rimjob while they spend an hour screening him to make sure he isn't going to challenge the Blob.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Pogo said:


> Actually the post just after yours admitted to it and retreated, so thanks for playin'.


Once again, you completely miss the entire point, which is the same that that happened when you said "so we should get rid of unions." 

Again, nobody said we should get rid of unions in the context of the nonsense that the OP described at his son's school.

Why did you jump on the union thing when I only pointed that out as a suggestion that teachers are more likely to be leftists/marxists?

You missed the point and brought in a complete non-sequitur.  It is a habit with you.  You can't seem to stay on the actual point and tend to drive the discussion into the weeds.  It's exhausting.

You did the same thing when I was talking about teachers being 1000x more likely to die on the way to school than be involved in a school shooting.

What did your ADHD ass do? 

"You ass-ume that they drive to school." 

As if that somehow disproved the very clear and unopposed argument that school shootings are VERY RARE!!!

Take your Adderall before you start arguing with me, please.


----------



## bendog

pismoe said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAS she?   Or are her hands tied by a zero tolerance policy?
> 
> 
> 
> There needs to be a zero tolerance for her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your beef is with that district's ed code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s more than that, there should be zero tolerance of political correctness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you should share your views with the local sch dist in your county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------   probably a waste of time , home school or private school is the way to go  Ben .
Click to expand...

Well where I live it is ... because at least 60% of the students are below poverty line.

But not so in a small city in Wyo or Neb or someplace.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that if the federal goverment actually did something to limit access to guns, and reduce people going crazy with weapons, teachers, who seem to be in the line of fire, literally, all too often, might be less nervous?
> 
> I see this as a further reason to vote against right wing policies, not for them.  People are scared of mass shootings because nothing is done to stop them.  Posting armed guards isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not right wing policies, it's the constitutional right.
> 
> Also, federal government have no business messing up with local schools.
Click to expand...



You are spot on!

Article 1, section 8 of the Constitution specifies what the federal government can do.


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a majority, yes.
Click to expand...

So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?


You assume way too much.  

But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.


----------



## Thinker101

Pogo said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An emoji with a gun?  You're stepping over the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I didn't even notice the irony.  But I'll take credit for the pun anyway.
> 
> It's just one more example of Gun Culture obsessed with shooting up shit, that it's ingrained in our colloquial everyday language.  To "shoot oneself in the foot" could be rendered a million ways, yet we habitually do so with a gun reference.   To "shoot the messenger".  To "give it a shot".  To "come in with guns blazing".  To "shoot down an idea" or to "shoot an argument full of holes".  To "stick to your guns".  "Loaded for bear".  To "pull the trigger on" a decision.  To "ride shotgun".  "Shotgun house" (one of the most bizarre)*.  To be a "straight shooter" who "shoots from the hip" or to be a "real pistol".  To "bite the bullet".  To be "gun shy" or have a "hair trigger".  To be "looking down the barrel of" something.  To have something "in your sights" to "shoot for".  To "shoot the wounded".  On and on and on.
> 
> Cultural symptoms identifying a cultural obsession in no uncertain terms.  We might say they're "right on target".
> 
> *"shotgun house", common in New Orleans, refers to a house designed with a short front face (to minimize real estate taxes) and a loooooooong frame where you walk in through each room to get to the next.  The expression comes from the concept that you could stand at the front door and fire a shotgun through the back door in a straight line, which demonstrates some kind of sicko standard that it would be a perfectly normal thing to be firing a shotgun through your own house.
Click to expand...


Huh?  Does that mean you're taking responsibility for stepping over the line that liberals drew?


----------



## bendog

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are calling all teachers commies.....because teachers' unions are made up of teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a majority, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
Click to expand...

you think he's gonna put in 4-5 years and then a masters for a job that pays less than a physicians asst. only to find out he's expected to get between a nut with a .223 and a bunch of other people's kids disregarding his own wife and kids?


----------



## Pogo

Thinker101 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day there will be a huge cultural pushback that kills this silly shit.
> 
> Not holding my breath, though.  The Regressive Left has too much control at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a post ^^ that puts its finger directly and correctly on the issue ("cultural pushback")....
> 
> ---- and then immediately switches horses to "politics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, your typical reaction will be to click a "funny" on this post and run away.  Why don't you, just once, essplain to the class what "politics" has to do with cultural values.
> 
> If you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An emoji with a gun?  You're stepping over the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno what, I didn't even notice the irony.  But I'll take credit for the pun anyway.
> 
> It's just one more example of Gun Culture obsessed with shooting up shit, that it's ingrained in our colloquial everyday language.  To "shoot oneself in the foot" could be rendered a million ways, yet we habitually do so with a gun reference.   To "shoot the messenger".  To "give it a shot".  To "come in with guns blazing".  To "shoot down an idea" or to "shoot an argument full of holes".  To "stick to your guns".  "Loaded for bear".  To "pull the trigger on" a decision.  To "ride shotgun".  "Shotgun house" (one of the most bizarre)*.  To be a "straight shooter" who "shoots from the hip" or to be a "real pistol".  To "bite the bullet".  To be "gun shy" or have a "hair trigger".  To be "looking down the barrel of" something.  To have something "in your sights" to "shoot for".  To "shoot the wounded".  On and on and on.
> 
> Cultural symptoms identifying a cultural obsession in no uncertain terms.  We might say they're "right on target".
> 
> *"shotgun house", common in New Orleans, refers to a house designed with a short front face (to minimize real estate taxes) and a loooooooong frame where you walk in through each room to get to the next.  The expression comes from the concept that you could stand at the front door and fire a shotgun through the back door in a straight line, which demonstrates some kind of sicko standard that it would be a perfectly normal thing to be firing a shotgun through your own house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?  Does that mean you're taking responsibility for stepping over the line that liberals drew?
Click to expand...


uh......... what?

Does this post come in an English version?  

There's plenty more.  To be a "hired gun".  What you'd settle on "if someone put a gun to your head".  To "shoot fish in a barrel".  There is no "smoking gun".  "Lock, stock and barrel".  To "keep your powder dry".  To accelerate by "giving 'er the gun"  or to "gun it" --- unless of course the car you're driving is "shot".  To "jump the gun".  "Gunmetal gray".  The "whole shootin' match".  To "dodge a bullet", to "sweat bullets" or to "take a bullet for" someone.  A "shotgun" football formation (from which the QB may throw a "bomb").  A "shotgun wedding".  A "scattershot approach".  To be "under the gun"......


----------



## Foxfyre

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
Click to expand...


When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.

The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

bodecea said:


> So....you're gonna fight, eh?



"What's that...g5000's gonna fight? g5000 is gonna fight! Now isn't this what it's all about folks!!"


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
Click to expand...

Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians. 

That is why conservatives homeschool


----------



## rightwinger

Osiris-ODS said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....you're gonna fight, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's that...g5000's gonna fight? g5000 is gonna fight! Now isn't this what it's all about folks!!"
Click to expand...

Larruso should have been disqualified for a kick to the face


----------



## Dragonlady

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
Click to expand...


It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up. 

This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
Click to expand...


I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.  So it's inevitable that the institution, and eventually the teachers, are going to have to lean on some kind of one-size-fits-all guidelines even if that's not what their idealism took them into teaching to do.
> 
> And it's always idealism --- they certainly didn't go into that line of work for the money.
Click to expand...


Well if your school indoctrinated, that would explain a lot.  However much I love you, I have often wondered why you are the way you are. 

My school(s) did not indoctrinate in elementary school, junior high (now middle school), high school, or in college.  We were certainly required to learn how to spell, diagram a sentence, write with proper punctuation and in whole sentences, and to read and be able to express some understanding of what we had read.  By the third grade we had memorized the multiplication tables and could not only figure percentages and do long division, but understood what we were doing.  We memorized long passages of great literature and poetry and as a freshman, I did an extensive term paper on the universal truths evident in Shakespeare's "Julius Caesar."  I got an A instead of an A+ because of one dangled participle.

We understood basic dates, names, and facts of history and also had some concept of how that history had shaped the nation or nations it involved.  We had a good sense of biology, natural selection, the placement of the bodies of the universe, theories of origins of the universe and were allowed to believe intelligent design could have figured into all of that.  The kids schooled in Bible fundamentalism were not talked out of that.  They had to answer the questions on the test but they were not required to believe them.  I believe pretty much every one of those kids grew up accepting science and Creation as not mutually exclusive though.  People given freedom to draw their own conclusion about things usually get to the truth sooner or later.

I got an education that allowed me to compete with anybody anywhere.  And I couldn't tell you the political party or ideology or religious beliefs or what my teachers personally believed about any of all of that.  They gave us the information and we were not influenced in any way to accept it as gospel.  But since it was very good information, I'm pretty sure we all mostly arrived at the same general place in our conclusions.

It was not indoctrination.  It was education.

And we did have student led prayers in the school and before sporting events and celebrated Christmas and Easter and Hannukah with the Jewish kids.  We had baccalaureate services at the school with minister parents of different kids giving the sermon in any given year and sometimes the Rabbi who had a kid in school.  We integrated seamlessly years before the government made that mandatory.   A lot of the boys allowed to drive to school had gun racks with rifles or shotguns in them in their pickups as did some of  the teachers.  And we played a lot of cops and robbers and cowboys and Indians on the school grounds with a lot of simulated shootings. 

And in all my growing up years, I don't believe there was a single shooting except for one drunk hunter who shot himself in the foot.  We felt entirely safe in our unguarded schools and our mostly unlocked homes.

It was not indoctrination.  It was education.

And to suspend a student and sending him to a psychiatrist for simulating 'bang bang' with his finger would have been unthinkable.


----------



## Fueri

Dem fingerpistols is dangerous.  yessirreee


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I live in Amarillo, and a couple of months ago, the same thing happened to a friend of mine's son.  His son (a Sophmore I think), did the same thing, he pointed a finger gun at someone and went "bang", and he ended up being suspended from school, as well as had to go to counseling.  They also put him on some kind of weird probation for the rest of the time he was at that school.

My friend pulled his son out of that school, and transferred him to another one.  Unfortunately, the weird probation followed him.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

It's probably too late, but don't go to the school without an attorney in tow.  Do that and you'll get an entirely different outcome.  The attorney will point out how negligent the school was in allowing their employee to leave the young students unattended, the emotional damage and confusion inflicted upon your child due his expulsion which was a direct result of their negligence, etc.  They expect parents to cave to their authority - show them a different face from the onset.  

Gird for war.


----------



## Pogo

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.  So it's inevitable that the institution, and eventually the teachers, are going to have to lean on some kind of one-size-fits-all guidelines even if that's not what their idealism took them into teaching to do.
> 
> And it's always idealism --- they certainly didn't go into that line of work for the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if your school indoctrinated, that would explain a lot.  However much I love you, I have often wondered why you are the way you are.
> 
> My school(s) did not indoctrinate in elementary school, junior high (now middle school), high school, or in college.  We were certainly required to learn how to spell, diagram a sentence, write with proper punctuation and in whole sentences, and to read and be able to express some understanding of what we had read.  By the third grade we had memorized the multiplication tables and could not only figure percentages and do long division, but understood what we were doing.  We memorized long passages of great literature and poetry and as a freshman, I did an extensive term paper on the universal truths evident in Shakespeare's "Julius Caesar."  I got an A instead of an A+ because of one dangled participle.
> 
> We understood basic dates, names, and facts of history and also had some concept of how that history had shaped the nation or nations it involved.  We had a good sense of biology, natural selection, the placement of the bodies of the universe, theories of origins of the universe and were allowed to believe intelligent design could have figured into all of that.  The kids schooled in Bible fundamentalism were not talked out of that.  They had to answer the questions on the test but they were not required to believe them.  I believe pretty much every one of those kids grew up accepting science and Creation as not mutually exclusive though.  People given freedom to draw their own conclusion about things usually get to the truth sooner or later.
> 
> I got an education that allowed me to compete with anybody anywhere.  *And I couldn't tell you the political party or ideology or religious beliefs or what my teachers personally believed about any of all of that*.  They gave us the information and we were not influenced in any way to accept it as gospel.  But since it was very good information, I'm pretty sure we all mostly arrived at the same general place in our conclusions.
Click to expand...


Well that's interesting since in your previous post you just got done specifically pointing at "the left".  I thought of challenging you on that, but you just self-corrected.




Foxfyre said:


> It was not indoctrination.  It was education.



It was _indoctrinated education_.  It's a forced cookie-cutter education factory where all the waste end products are supposed to look exactly alike, and are punished when they don't.  That's my point here.  I learned what I had to in school but really learned far FAR more out of it and still do.  An institution that cookie-cuts masses of people into a single mold is probably THE worst way to educate.

Point being, indoctrination is part of the definition of institutionalizing schooling.  They go together like milk and cereal.


----------



## Dragonlady

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
Click to expand...


Maybe he means the "indoctrination" in Texas where the history books called "slavery" a "form of immigration" and removed all references to the genocide of the indigenous peoples.  

Every time one of these right wingers tries this "communist indoctrination" bullshit about the American education system, I remind then that neither the teachers nor their unions set the cirriculum, purchase the text books, or decide what the students will be taught.  Those decisions are made the State Education Departments, most of whom have been in the control of Republicans for decades, during which time budgets have shrunk, class sizes increased.

The current problems have nothing to do with teacher "indoctrinating" children, and everything to do with generations of Republican State governments cutting funding for schools, cutting salaries for teachers, and issuing voucher programs for Charter School.  This patchwork mess, conbined with home schooling is producing a generation of Americans who lack the math, science or computer skills to compete in today's job market.  

Millions of jobs across the US are going unfilled because YOUR workers lack the skills to do them.  May of those jobs are going to Scandanvian and EU countries, Canada, Australian and New Zealand all of whom have better educated work forces, and more modern and efficient infrastucture.

American culture of "every man woman and child for themselves", and I got mine so fuck you, is dragging your country down.  United you stand.  Divided you will continue to rip your country apart.  If you can't fill the jobs you have now, why would anyone want to build a new high tech factory and not be able to staff it, when in Canada you can staff it with highly trained workers with government health care, and quality infrastructure, and a #1 best country in the world to live in ranking, top 5 in education, gun control, and still have duty free access to the American Market through NAFTA2


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I live in Amarillo


Can y'all please do something to get all those feed lots away from town?  The smell of cow and pig shit is better in small doses.


----------



## Foxfyre

Dragonlady said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
Click to expand...


I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.

And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.

So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.  So it's inevitable that the institution, and eventually the teachers, are going to have to lean on some kind of one-size-fits-all guidelines even if that's not what their idealism took them into teaching to do.
> 
> And it's always idealism --- they certainly didn't go into that line of work for the money.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Government compulsory schooling needs to be abolished.


----------



## MisterBeale

Wry Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know in MA 90% of teachers are Leftists. Cannot speak for other states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Leftists".
Click to expand...

you


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
> 
> 
> 
> You assume way too much.
> 
> But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.
Click to expand...

Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in.   I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too.   Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
Click to expand...


Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.


----------



## bodecea

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going to, again, focus on this:
> 
> *Schools should educate, not indoctrinate. *​As long as we're talking about our standard system of institutionalized cookie-cutter factories that we force kids into en masse, this statement is an oxymoron.  By their very nature such an institution _*must *_indoctrinate.  It has no other way to function.  Requiring that X number of kids sit still and memorize the same rote plan that's been approved by some "we know best" officials at the same time in the same way, is ALL about indoctrination.  It _requires _that the individual parts of that classroom be treated as drones with no individual traits, which are continually suppressed.  And it begins with that weirdo flag-fetish prayer which, already first thing in the morning, gets the word out in no uncertain terms that individuality will not be tolerated, which is exactly why I oppose it.
> 
> I mean this is the very nature of the beast.  If you're sending your kid to school you're sending them to Indoctrination.  By design.  So it's inevitable that the institution, and eventually the teachers, are going to have to lean on some kind of one-size-fits-all guidelines even if that's not what their idealism took them into teaching to do.
> 
> And it's always idealism --- they certainly didn't go into that line of work for the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Government compulsory schooling needs to be abolished.
Click to expand...

This is what the NAZIS were doing in the Slavic territory they conquered.....this is what slave owners did with their slaves....this is what patriarchal societies (like Afghanistan) does with their girls.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I live in Amarillo
> 
> 
> 
> Can y'all please do something to get all those feed lots away from town?  The smell of cow and pig shit is better in small doses.
Click to expand...


Actually, that fragrance that gently wafts through the air smelling like fresh manure doesn't come from Amarillo.  Or Canyon (15 miles south).  It actually comes from Hereford, which is a full 45 miles away from Amarillo.  When the wind is right and blowing hard enough, that is when it starts to get fragrant.  

I remember when I first moved here, and I had just finished setting up my apartment, when all of a sudden, it started to smell like a stockyard around the place.  I went nuts for the next couple of hours trying to figure out where the smell was coming from.  Later, when I was talking with a friend, I told them about the strange happening.  They laughed, and said that every once in a while, the wind would blow the smell up from Hereford.

They then said "it smells like money".  

And, I gotta say, when you get within 10 miles of Hereford, no matter what the wind is doing, you can smell the stockyards.  I think they are supposed to be some of the largest in the USA.


----------



## Thinker101

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
Click to expand...


Yea, they eliminated that class, the illegal kids couldn't keep up.


----------



## bodecea

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
Click to expand...

I guess any school teaching "The Diary of Anne Frank" is indoctrinating their students.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
Click to expand...


What year was that? The curriculum has changed drastically


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess any school teaching "The Diary of Anne Frank" is indoctrinating their students.
Click to expand...


What school still does that?


----------



## Olde Europe

Pogo said:


> Point being, indoctrination is part of the definition of institutionalizing schooling.  They go together like milk and cereal.



To be honest, it pains me to read such unadulterated claptrap from you.  Really...  Seeing to it that enough discipline is being maintained so as to have some learning going on in class is now "indoctrination"?  That's ludicrous.  Perhaps you should visit a school in North Korea, if you get the chance.  The entire nonsensical, paranoid teachers' conspiracy to indoctrinate students, nation-wide, is also off topic.  Here we're discussing an instance of possibly hysterical security precaution hitting g5000's son.  That matter is certainly silly enough on its own, without your "input".


----------



## Dragonlady

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
> 
> 
> 
> You assume way too much.
> 
> But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in.   I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too.   Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?
Click to expand...


The former Premier of Ontario, Mike Harris, was fired from his one and only teaching job for incompetence.  He ended up teaching golf at a local golf club.  Guess he's not much of a golfer either.

So I guess those who can, do.  Those who can't, teach.  And those who can't teach, become conservative politicians.

It explains a lot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
> 
> 
> 
> You assume way too much.
> 
> But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in.   I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too.   Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?
Click to expand...


You know, I used to have the same idea as well.  I used to think that because it was really easy for me to enlist, it was just as easy for everyone else.

Then, my final tour in the Navy, I was working as LPO and Head Classifier at Amarillo MEPS.  Saw lots of people who wanted to get in who didn't qualify for one reason or the other, medical, lack of education, poor test scores, etc.  Came to find out that of all the people in America who are 18 to 35, only 30 percent of them are qualified to join the military. 

I look at my service and the service of others as something that marks them as a slight cut above the general population if they were honorably discharged or retired.


----------



## bodecea

ABikerSailor said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
> 
> 
> 
> You assume way too much.
> 
> But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in.   I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too.   Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I used to have the same idea as well.  I used to think that because it was really easy for me to enlist, it was just as easy for everyone else.
> 
> Then, my final tour in the Navy, I was working as LPO and Head Classifier at Amarillo MEPS.  Saw lots of people who wanted to get in who didn't qualify for one reason or the other, medical, lack of education, poor test scores, etc.  Came to find out that of all the people in America who are 18 to 35, only 30 percent of them are qualified to join the military.
> 
> I look at my service and the service of others as something that marks them as a slight cut above the general population if they were honorably discharged or retired.
Click to expand...

I agree, but on many occasion, even here, I've had conservative republicans say I made the military a career because "I couldn't make it in the real world".


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
Click to expand...

Do you understand what a Non Christian is?


----------



## Dragonlady

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that? The curriculum has changed drastically
Click to expand...


John F. Kennedy was still President.  My oldest grandson just turned 30.  I would hope the curriculum would have changed drastically.  So has what a person needs to know to succeed.


----------



## Pogo

Dragonlady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he means the "indoctrination" in Texas where the history books called "slavery" a "form of immigration" and removed all references to the genocide of the indigenous peoples.
Click to expand...


Ah that would be the UDC books.

​
Whelp --- as a prior post pusillanimously pointed out:



Foxfyre said:


> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.



Oh wait, this was the right destroying or controlling a nation.  Never mind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
Click to expand...


Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in. I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too. Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?


That's a complicated way of saying "I know you are, but what am I" don't you think?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What year was that? The curriculum has changed drastically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John F. Kennedy was still President.  My oldest grandson just turned 30.  I would hope the curriculum would have changed drastically.  So has what a person needs to know to succeed.
Click to expand...


It has. My 14 yr had to do a report on why Israel is oppressing Palestinians.


----------



## Cellblock2429

boedicca said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I'm sorry that your family is now being assaulted by the Socialist Slave State SJW Bullies.   This is where all of this nonsense is headed.  It's an ugly power play that will be used against all of us if it isn't stopped.
Click to expand...

/----/Another child was suspended for biting his pop tart in a way his teacher though resembled a gun.
*Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says | Fox ...*
A 7-year-old Maryland boy was suspended from school for two days for shaping a ... pastry into what his teacher thought looked like a gun. ... look like a mountain really and it turned out to be a ...


Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says


----------



## ABikerSailor

bodecea said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if this is so, why aren't people like you of the conservative republican persuasion going into teaching to swing the pendulum?
> 
> 
> 
> You assume way too much.
> 
> But, to answer your question...those who can, do.  Those who can't....teach.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....so that sounds just like the excuse conservative republicans give for any career they cannot succeed in.   I hear it a lot about those of us who make a career in the military too.   Couldn't make it as a teacher, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, I used to have the same idea as well.  I used to think that because it was really easy for me to enlist, it was just as easy for everyone else.
> 
> Then, my final tour in the Navy, I was working as LPO and Head Classifier at Amarillo MEPS.  Saw lots of people who wanted to get in who didn't qualify for one reason or the other, medical, lack of education, poor test scores, etc.  Came to find out that of all the people in America who are 18 to 35, only 30 percent of them are qualified to join the military.
> 
> I look at my service and the service of others as something that marks them as a slight cut above the general population if they were honorably discharged or retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, but on many occasion, even here, I've had conservative republicans say I made the military a career because "I couldn't make it in the real world".
Click to expand...


People who say that those who made a career of the military because they couldn't make it anywhere else are just ignorant.  How many of those who say that do you think could handle 6 months deployed out of every 18, and another 6 months of workups (short deployments getting ready for the main one).  Matter of fact, how many do you think would be able to handle the constant moves every 2 to 4 years?  

Me?  I joined the military out of high school, because it was a better option than working in the stockyards of Montana.  And, after I'd been in a while, I really enjoyed all the travel I got to do (26 different countries, and 49 different states).

Besides.................tell me another career option that allows you to retire after 20 years with full medical benefits and a pension for the rest of your life?  I can't think of a single one. 

Personally, making the military a career and retiring after 20 was the best choice I ever made.  If I hadn't had my pension check, I think it would have been very tough for me when the recession hit in 2008.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Cellblock2429 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I'm sorry that your family is now being assaulted by the Socialist Slave State SJW Bullies.   This is where all of this nonsense is headed.  It's an ugly power play that will be used against all of us if it isn't stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/Another child was suspended for biting his pop tart in a way his teacher though resembled a gun.
> *Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says | Fox ...*
> A 7-year-old Maryland boy was suspended from school for two days for shaping a ... pastry into what his teacher thought looked like a gun. ... look like a mountain really and it turned out to be a ...
> 
> 
> Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says
> View attachment 245716
Click to expand...

Evidence that the policy is intended to give negative reinforcement against the concept of a gun.  

This is nothing more than a pathetic effort at mind control by communist fucks.

.


----------



## bodecea

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess any school teaching "The Diary of Anne Frank" is indoctrinating their students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What school still does that?
Click to expand...

Pretty much most I know.  Either Middle School or early HS.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews are covered under the term "non Christians".  We had an entire English class around why hating Jews is wrong which started while we were studying "The Merchant of Venice".  It detailed the abuses of the Inquisition, and ended with "Adolf Hilter", when I was in high school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess any school teaching "The Diary of Anne Frank" is indoctrinating their students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What school still does that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much most I know.  Either Middle School or early HS.
Click to expand...


Nope. Not in the Northeast. The book is on the list but not required reading and no longer covered in depth in class.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

ABikerSailor said:


> comes from Hereford, which is *a full 45 miles away* from Amarillo.


Ho
Lee
SHIT!!!
(literally)

Those feed lots must be fattening hundreds of thousands.  To have a smell like that carry that far, it must be a HUGE number.  

Hereford is responsible for all the cow fart, then!!!  SUE THEM!!!!

.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> comes from Hereford, which is *a full 45 miles away* from Amarillo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho
> Lee
> SHIT!!!
> (literally)
> 
> Those feed lots must be fattening hundreds of thousands.  To have a smell like that carry that far, it must be a HUGE number.
> 
> Hereford is responsible for all the cow fart, then!!!  SUE THEM!!!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Driving past the stockyards, it's best to keep the windows up.  If you're on a motorcycle, you're kinda screwed, because you can't hold your breath that long.


----------



## BS Filter

g5000 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to vote for nazis just because I hate commies.
Click to expand...

Trump isn't a Nazi.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you're gonna fight, eh?
Click to expand...

Yep.  I'm 70 years old.  Life in prison doesn't seem that harsh.


----------



## tycho1572

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds like you’re finally experiencing a tidbit of the leftwing lunacy Trump supporters are fighting against.


----------



## bodecea

ABikerSailor said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> comes from Hereford, which is *a full 45 miles away* from Amarillo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho
> Lee
> SHIT!!!
> (literally)
> 
> Those feed lots must be fattening hundreds of thousands.  To have a smell like that carry that far, it must be a HUGE number.
> 
> Hereford is responsible for all the cow fart, then!!!  SUE THEM!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Driving past the stockyards, it's best to keep the windows up.  If you're on a motorcycle, you're kinda screwed, because you can't hold your breath that long.
Click to expand...

Definitely pungent.


----------



## Cellblock2429

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


/——-/ For once we put our political differences aside and rally for your son.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have no other plan in place to address mental health issues and guns and school shootings, this is the kind of shit that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Start with that one before you start shitting on individual rights.
Click to expand...



That's just it, pinhead.
There's no interest at any level of gov't for addressing the mentally ill.
And besides, most of the mass murderers DON'T have any kind of psychiatric trail, like the Las Vegas shooter.

And YOU stop parroting the bullshit about individual rights and try original thinking for once in your lousy life.  
90% of Americans simply want thorough background checks.
They're not talking about taking guns away.
.
.
.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
Click to expand...


----------



## WaitingFor2020

I'd go full frontal at the local school board if the school admins have dug their feet in about a psychiatric evaluation.
No pun intended, but that's just nuts.
Squeaky wheel, g5000, and you're very well spoken and quick.
You'll run circles around them and they'll back down.
And the parents at your boy's school will thank you.
.
.
.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is stories like yours and the OPs that convinces me that if my kids were still school age, there is no way in hell I would put them in most pubic schools these days.  The ones that are still educating kids with real subjects and content are few and far between.  Most do much more indoctrinating than educating.  I would figure out some way to stay home full time and home school them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
Click to expand...

When a wrongheaded conservative wants to exhibit his ignorance, stupidity, and dishonesty, he composes a post such as this.


----------



## bendog

I don't see that the sch dist said psych eval.  G5000 said shrink.  Unnecessary and obviously offensive.

Most sch dists I've seen have policies for kids playing guns.  I've never seen one that starts with an out of school suspension.  Parent conferences ... yeah.  And generally the poliies are announced at the beginning of a sch year, and no parent ever pays attention because it's like small print in a contract. 

Just an unnecessary escalation by a school.


----------



## beautress

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.

Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.

And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Foxfyre said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should put their kids in public school if they are unhappy with the local district.   Home schooling and private schooling are totally legal options.   Keep in mind that public schools have to be everything to everyone......they are the default position originally created to educate the children of those farmers and factory workers who could not afford private schools or tutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
Click to expand...

No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.

Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.  

And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.  

As to the alleged incident in the OP…

What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.

A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.

A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------   write some letters and some to the local newspaper  Call 'rush , call talk radio and tell your story .  Course i'm taking you seriously .   Tell your neighbors , put some signs in your yard , picket the school , tell the story at PTA , get arrested , get a lawyer .  ----------------   good luck if you are serious  G5000 .
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   and get ahold of TUCKER CARLSON on Facebook , Twitter and other social media as suggested by another poster G5000 .


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------   write some letters and some to the local newspaper  Call 'rush , call talk radio and tell your story .  Course i'm taking you seriously .   Tell your neighbors , put some signs in your yard , picket the school , tell the story at PTA , get arrested , get a lawyer .  ----------------   good luck if you are serious  G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   and get ahold of TUCKER CARLSON on Facebook , Twitter and other social media as suggested by another poster G5000 .
Click to expand...

Oh yeah...that'll work just fine.....


----------



## pismoe

sure it will , teachers and associated taxpayer paid school policy makers plus their policies need to be put in their place   Bode .  TUCKER would probably like to help do that work  Bode .


----------



## FA_Q2

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.
> 
> Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.
> 
> And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.
> 
> As to the alleged incident in the OP…
> 
> What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’
Click to expand...

Playing 'guns' is not, has never been and never will be any indication that there is a problem.  NOT playing guns is more likely to be a sign that there is a problem - antisocial behavior being a staple for these loons.

The schools are not in lose/lose situations but they have lost their damn minds.  Anytime you hear zero tolerance that should throw a red flag - there is no such thing as a logical zero tolerance policy.


----------



## FA_Q2

Fugazi said:


> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.


This was never a sign that was overlooked.


----------



## gtopa1

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Mate: they're YOUR PC mob; don't complain to me about them. lmao

But yes: welcome to the Trump Train.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Fugazi said:


> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.



We didn't play "shootem" with air pistols; we went out the back of the paddock and shot stuff. As yet I have not EVA even contemplated aiming at regular folk, though the army reserves do allow you to aim at representations of people...TARGET RANGE!.

Sorry; can't stop laughing.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.






lmao

Greg


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I'm sorry that your family is now being assaulted by the Socialist Slave State SJW Bullies.   This is where all of this nonsense is headed.  It's an ugly power play that will be used against all of us if it isn't stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/Another child was suspended for biting his pop tart in a way his teacher though resembled a gun.
> *Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says | Fox ...*
> A 7-year-old Maryland boy was suspended from school for two days for shaping a ... pastry into what his teacher thought looked like a gun. ... look like a mountain really and it turned out to be a ...
> 
> 
> Boy, 7, suspended for shaping pastry into gun, dad says
> View attachment 245716
Click to expand...


Turn that 90° anticlockwise, and you have Idaho. 
Almost.  Needs a few extra nibbles.


----------



## dblack

Fugazi said:


> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.


Word has it something like ninety percent of school shooters were milk drinkers.


----------



## pismoe

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.
> 
> Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.
> 
> And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.
> 
> As to the alleged incident in the OP…
> 
> What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------  naw , a large part of USA school system and education is staffed by P.C. flakes and nutjobs whose entire job is simply a push for paychecks , sex with students and an easy job with lots of time off   Clayton .


----------



## WaitingFor2020

beautress said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
Click to expand...



The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents. 
She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
.
.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------   write some letters and some to the local newspaper  Call 'rush , call talk radio and tell your story .  Course i'm taking you seriously .   Tell your neighbors , put some signs in your yard , picket the school , tell the story at PTA , get arrested , get a lawyer .  ----------------   good luck if you are serious  G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   and get ahold of TUCKER CARLSON on Facebook , Twitter and other social media as suggested by another poster G5000 .
Click to expand...



Tucker Carlson is blabbing away right now about AOC and her plan to stop the airlines from flying planes while the other channels are reporting on a huge shoe that just dropped in the Mueller investigation and Trump's hedging on signing the new spending bill.
You really think that's a good route?
.
.
.


----------



## pismoe

gtopa1 said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't play "shootem" with air pistols; we went out the back of the paddock and shot stuff. As yet I have not EVA even contemplated aiming at regular folk, though the army reserves do allow you to aim at representations of people...TARGET RANGE!.
> 
> Sorry; can't stop laughing.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------   yeah i loved it .   At 11 - 12 years of age i'd head out of the house with the trusty pump 12 gauge and a pocket full of shells with other kids armed in similar fashion .  We'd head for the Beaver Dam , build Forts and shoot stuff .   We called it 'jackin around' but it was messing around  .  Loved and then home for supper or something to eat if i wanted .


----------



## dblack

Both my sons dropped out of school over shit like this. I can't recommend it for everyone, but I instilled in them a strong sense of control over their own education and they really took off when they realized they were in charge of whom they'd become.


----------



## MarathonMike

Marion Morrison said:


> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.


We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.  
And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
Until it's theirs.
.
.
.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not the time to be an idealist.  These commies are stealing your country.  Time to fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you're gonna fight, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  I'm 70 years old.  Life in prison doesn't seem that harsh.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

WaitingFor2020 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------   write some letters and some to the local newspaper  Call 'rush , call talk radio and tell your story .  Course i'm taking you seriously .   Tell your neighbors , put some signs in your yard , picket the school , tell the story at PTA , get arrested , get a lawyer .  ----------------   good luck if you are serious  G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   and get ahold of TUCKER CARLSON on Facebook , Twitter and other social media as suggested by another poster G5000 .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker Carlson is blabbing away right now about AOC and her plan to stop the airlines from flying planes while the other channels are reporting on a huge shoe that just dropped in the Mueller investigation and Trump's hedging on signing the new spending bill.
> You really think that's a good route?
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                                      ---------------------------------------    its ok with me as i get ready to eat supper .  I hear TUCKER in the background '2020' .    By the way , you are 'canadian' like Dragonlady arent you  '2020' .


----------



## pismoe

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .


Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .


----------



## Dragonlady

pismoe said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.
> 
> Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.
> 
> And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.
> 
> As to the alleged incident in the OP…
> 
> What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------  naw , a large part of USA school system and education is staffed by P.C. flakes and nutjobs whose entire job is simply a push for paychecks , sex with students and an easy job with lots of time off   Clayton .
Click to expand...


*"a large part of USA school system and education is staffed by P.C. flakes and nutjobs whose entire job is simply a push for paychecks , sex with students and an easy job with lots of time off"*

This ladies and gentlemen, is the biggest problem you have in public school education right here in a single sentence.  This man is a product of that education system, and you can see the effects of brainwashing, and hyper partisanship right there.  Why didn't you report the teachers were having sex with you?  Why did your parents stop this horror?  YOU COULD HAVE BEEN SAVED!!!


----------



## pismoe

WaitingFor2020 said:


> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .


---------------------------------------   as i pointed out the other day .   Without guns there would be no Civilization because the rules would be made and enforced by Big men with big mucsles and likely evil intent   '2020' .


----------



## Marion Morrison

pismoe said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
Click to expand...


How many school shooters have been on SSRIs and occurred after mental institutions were closed in favor of "chemical restraints"?


----------



## hazlnut

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.





I was on your side, but then realized I had started reading at the second line...

When I went back and read "high school sophomore"...   no, sorry...







'cause that's what "kids" do... Jesus, the apple is right next to that tree...


----------



## Pogo

MarathonMike said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
Click to expand...


Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.

Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....


----------



## pismoe

Dragonlady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.
> 
> Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.
> 
> And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.
> 
> As to the alleged incident in the OP…
> 
> What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------  naw , a large part of USA school system and education is staffed by P.C. flakes and nutjobs whose entire job is simply a push for paychecks , sex with students and an easy job with lots of time off   Clayton .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"a large part of USA school system and education is staffed by P.C. flakes and nutjobs whose entire job is simply a push for paychecks , sex with students and an easy job with lots of time off"*
> 
> This ladies and gentlemen, is the biggest problem you have in public school education right here in a single sentence.  This man is a product of that education system, and you can see the effects of brainwashing, and hyper partisanship right there.  Why didn't you report the teachers were having sex with you?  Why did your parents stop this horror?  YOU COULD HAVE BEEN SAVED!!!
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   funny post and thanks for it , it makes me smile but here i some info for you DragonLady .  ---   The big list: Female teachers with students - WND -  WND  ---


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
Click to expand...



I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WaitingFor2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...


I don't know how that is.  At least in my state, you have to take a state test to advance to the next grade.  A lifelong friend of mine had his wife home school all three of their children.  One is still too young to enter college but the other two got in with no problem and are still doing fine today.


----------



## tycho1572

Cellblock2429 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ For once we put our political differences aside and rally for your son.
Click to expand...

I hope he learned something from this.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your goals for education, I disagree that public schools are "indoctrinating" anyone.  When the right wants to destroy a public institution, they start by casting it as some sort of liberal bastion out to destroy the country.  The current vilification of the public school system is entirely reasonable, on the grounds that they are not providing a quality education, but not on the grounds that it's liberal indoctrination.
> 
> There has been a lot of criticism with the last few school shooters that these guys were giving off signals and everyone ignored them until too late.  This thread is complaining that nobody can joke about school shootings at school any more.  No they can't.  Such jokes, all too often, turn out to be the precursor to actual shootings which are in no way funny.
> 
> So how do we know who to take seriously and who is "just joking"?  How is the teacher to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the left wants to destroy and or control a nation, they infiltrate education and control the minds of the children including what they are allowed to say, think, believe, understand as truth, demonstrate.
> 
> The teacher is supposed to be trained herself in logic, reason, and critical thinking and if she is, she knows the difference between a threat and kids just being kids.  At the very most the 'offense' as described in the OP merited a simple warning that it violated the rules and, unless it was repeated, that should have been it.   Given no other information, the school greatly overreacted.  And I can believe that to be the case because of so many incidents of this type--many involving very young children--in which the school overreacted every bit as inappropriately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sad to say this but in this day and age we really don't know who is joking and who isn't.  Who is on the verge of snapping.  School age children are holding "shooting drills" the way we held Fire Drills when I was growing up.
> 
> This is what is going in your schools now every day.  Children are afraid to go to school because they fear their school is next.  If you're are arming teachers, locking down schools, and having armed guards with semi-automatic weapons in the hallways, you're telling them their fears are justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Political correctness, hyper partisanship, what I call the 'snowflake' syndrome of being afraid or hyper senstive  of anybody or any idea that is uncomfortable to you, and a society in which coarseness, rudeness, violence, cruelty, and villains are glorified has made us a hugely divided and more dangerous society than I would have ever though possible 40 or 50 years ago.  Irresponsible parents now leave it up to the schools to feed, sometimes clothe, and look after every aspect of a child's well being and don't care what the kids are actually learning or not learning.  And because most schools are simply not up the task either to rear or educate those kids properly, we all have suffered.
> 
> And the school puts more importance and reacts most forcefully on a kid simulating 'bang bang' with his finger than it puts on how that kid is being prepared to be a happy, successful, productive citizen.
> 
> So yes, with very few exceptions, I would not trust the schools with the well being or education of my children these days.  I would home school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what’s made us a divided society is conservatives attempting to propagate nonsense such as political correctness, snowflake syndrome, and being hyper-sensitive.
> 
> Conservatives are at complete liberty to express their bigotry, racism and hate – and those opposed to bigotry and racism are at liberty to denounce that hate.
> 
> And to denounce bigotry, racism, and hate is not to compel ‘political correctness’ or to behave like a ‘snowflake’; no one seeks to deny conservatives their right to express their views and opinions.
> 
> As to the alleged incident in the OP…
> 
> What most conservatives fail to understand is that schools are subject to unrealistic expectations and impossible demands – school administrators are constantly faced with lose/lose situations.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school does nothing, the student kills 20 students and teachers the next day, the school is blamed and pilloried.
> 
> A student makes references to gun violence, the school takes what it considers to be appropriate steps, the school is blamed and pilloried for being ‘politically correct,’ 'hyper-sensitive' and staffed by ‘snowflakes.’
Click to expand...


And who do we have to blame for that, Republicans?


----------



## MarathonMike

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


The kid that needs to be questions


Pogo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
Click to expand...

Hey I love my grand piano, but we're talking 8th grade wood shop here!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Two words:
> 
> Home School


5 words:

Would create nation of idiots


----------



## Rustic

WaitingFor2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

Of course homeschooling isn’t for everybody, But don’t bash it you stupid fucker just because you don’t like it


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
Click to expand...

Actually homeschoolers far out pace their peers in the public schools in all aspects


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I just joined this discussion and started at page 22, so I didn't have time to read the other 20 some pages and perhaps somebody already suggested this. 

If you want to gain attention from national media, you need to make this a story in your local media.  Email your local news stations, write an op-ed to your local papers, find local talk shows and get on the air with them.  

Rush and others don't sit home every night trying to cover all media outlets and what's going on.  They have crews of people to do that job, and when they find something interesting, only then do they forward it to the talk show hosts.


----------



## Papageorgio

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



You got the country you deserved, congrats!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rustic said:


> Actually homeschoolers far out peace their peers in the public schools in all aspects


That doesn't speak to the superiority of home schooling though,as the samples are not the same.


----------



## ThisIsMe

I would fight it if possible, I would refuse to take him to a psychiatrist, that could end up following him for a long time. Many years down the road if he gets in trouble for something, they can pull that up.

If that's the only way, I guess you have no choice, but if you can fight it, I would. No need for doctors to get involved in this.


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out peace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't speak to the superiority of home schooling though,as the samples are not the same.
Click to expand...

There’s nothing wrong with homeschooling


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
Click to expand...


Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach? 

I went to Catholic school most of my primary years, but ended up in a public high school.  There were few professional teachers in Catholic school.  Most of them were nuns.  But looking back between the two, I would put my Catholic school against a public school any day of the week.  

One of my tenants was home schooled. When another apartment opened up, her parents moved in.  When another opened up, her sister moved in.  

Both of these girls are in college today and doing great.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out peace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't speak to the superiority of home schooling though,as the samples are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with homeschooling
Click to expand...

Over the whole? Yes there is. Plenty. It works for some, even works better for some. But would be a disaster over the whole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?


No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole. 

As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.


----------



## beautress

WaitingFor2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
Click to expand...

Home schooling means that if something you do not ever want your child to be is against your scriptural and beliefs you learned from your parents and grandparents, and you homeschool them, they might get married, have their own children, and make a grandparent out of you. That's better than having your child raped in body or mind by one of those teachers who decides to prey on his or her students for sexual favors or trys to brainwash them into trying out stuff like animal sex, etc.

Sorry, I recommend home schooling to public schools who have to keep the law which is leaning more and more to the atheistic and uncaring side of life than when children were learning to read in their churches in colonial times.

This is a free country, at least it used to be, and parents should be able to choose the method of child instruction they prefer rather than sending their child into a school system that could turn on them with the passage of just one damned law that you do not wish to pay for. IOW, teaching people how to masturbate, how to get an abortion that your family does not know about, how to have sex without having a baby by using chemicals or invasive devise, could be quite against someone's First Amendment privileges, which is freedom OF religion, not freedom FROM religion. If heathen parents want their children to be heathen, let them send their kids to school and let someone else worry about them. If the parent wants their child to give them grandchildren, you want to keep them as far away from public brainwashing schools as ever possibly you can. And that's what I think.


----------



## pismoe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   which has already been done by public education or wherever you went to school after reading MOST of your posts  FFun .


----------



## dblack

beautress said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home schooling means that if something you do not ever want your child to be is against your scriptural and beliefs you learned from your parents and grandparents, and you homeschool them, they might get married, have their own children, and make a grandparent out of you. That's better than having your child raped in body or mind by one of those teachers who decides to prey on his or her students for sexual favors or trys to brainwash them into trying out stuff like animal sex, etc.
> 
> Sorry, I recommend home schooling to public schools who have to keep the law which is leaning more and more to the atheistic and uncaring side of life than when children were learning to read in their churches in colonial times.
> 
> This is a free country, at least it used to be, and parents should be able to choose the method of child instruction they prefer rather than sending their child into a school system that could turn on them with the passage of just one damned law that you do not wish to pay for. IOW, teaching people how to masturbate, how to get an abortion that your family does not know about, how to have sex without having a baby by using chemicals or invasive devise, could be quite against someone's First Amendment privileges, which is freedom OF religion, not freedom FROM religion. If heathen parents want their children to be heathen, let them send their kids to school and let someone else worry about them. If the parent wants their child to give them grandchildren, you want to keep them as far away from public brainwashing schools as ever possibly you can. And that's what I think.
Click to expand...


Who's side are you on here?


----------



## beautress

dblack said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home schooling means that if something you do not ever want your child to be is against your scriptural and beliefs you learned from your parents and grandparents, and you homeschool them, they might get married, have their own children, and make a grandparent out of you. That's better than having your child raped in body or mind by one of those teachers who decides to prey on his or her students for sexual favors or trys to brainwash them into trying out stuff like animal sex, etc.
> 
> Sorry, I recommend home schooling to public schools who have to keep the law which is leaning more and more to the atheistic and uncaring side of life than when children were learning to read in their churches in colonial times.
> 
> This is a free country, at least it used to be, and parents should be able to choose the method of child instruction they prefer rather than sending their child into a school system that could turn on them with the passage of just one damned law that you do not wish to pay for. IOW, teaching people how to masturbate, how to get an abortion that your family does not know about, how to have sex without having a baby by using chemicals or invasive devise, could be quite against someone's First Amendment privileges, which is freedom OF religion, not freedom FROM religion. If heathen parents want their children to be heathen, let them send their kids to school and let someone else worry about them. If the parent wants their child to give them grandchildren, you want to keep them as far away from public brainwashing schools as ever possibly you can. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's side are you on here?
Click to expand...

The parent's side. Both cases.

Edit: And while I'm on the soapbox, I think schools should go private. Nobody wants somebody else to turn their kid into a disrespectful-of-parents person, and when just one teacher decides to turn his science class into an Atheists of America sign-up station, that's the time paying taxes for schools is dead and absolutely wrong.


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
Click to expand...

Actually, yes, in my part of the country, they did.


----------



## dblack

beautress said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home schooling means that if something you do not ever want your child to be is against your scriptural and beliefs you learned from your parents and grandparents, and you homeschool them, they might get married, have their own children, and make a grandparent out of you. That's better than having your child raped in body or mind by one of those teachers who decides to prey on his or her students for sexual favors or trys to brainwash them into trying out stuff like animal sex, etc.
> 
> Sorry, I recommend home schooling to public schools who have to keep the law which is leaning more and more to the atheistic and uncaring side of life than when children were learning to read in their churches in colonial times.
> 
> This is a free country, at least it used to be, and parents should be able to choose the method of child instruction they prefer rather than sending their child into a school system that could turn on them with the passage of just one damned law that you do not wish to pay for. IOW, teaching people how to masturbate, how to get an abortion that your family does not know about, how to have sex without having a baby by using chemicals or invasive devise, could be quite against someone's First Amendment privileges, which is freedom OF religion, not freedom FROM religion. If heathen parents want their children to be heathen, let them send their kids to school and let someone else worry about them. If the parent wants their child to give them grandchildren, you want to keep them as far away from public brainwashing schools as ever possibly you can. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's side are you on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parent's side. Both cases.
Click to expand...


If that's true, please stop posting. You're not helping.


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out peace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't speak to the superiority of home schooling though,as the samples are not the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s nothing wrong with homeschooling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the whole? Yes there is. Plenty. It works for some, even works better for some. But would be a disaster over the whole.
Click to expand...

Lol
 Of course Homeschooling isn’t for everybody, But it definitely should be encouraged


----------



## beautress

dblack said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling. List your bill for supplies and payment for teaching services to your tax collector. The school then doesn't get the money for an absent person. If they don't cooperate, sue the school district for your services.
> 
> Oh, wait. The people don't have power any more. That belongs to the government who has to have money to support the schools so their chain of command can get kickbacks.
> 
> And the school needs to be sued for allowing teachers to leave their classrooms in the hands of the inmates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The downside of home schooling is severe and hard to overcome when the kid tries to either get a  job or go to college.
> Read "Educated" by Tara Westover. Been on the NYT bestseller lists for months.
> She was home schooled by her very strict LDS Fundamentalist parents.
> She enrolled at BYU and had a miserable time orienting herself to the structure of life on campus.
> Then was subject to further humiliation when she was devoid of societal and cultural things that we consider normal and pedantic.
> Not to mention that she was completely ignorant of things that we take for granted, such as the Holocaust.
> Parents don't necessarily make good educators.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home schooling means that if something you do not ever want your child to be is against your scriptural and beliefs you learned from your parents and grandparents, and you homeschool them, they might get married, have their own children, and make a grandparent out of you. That's better than having your child raped in body or mind by one of those teachers who decides to prey on his or her students for sexual favors or trys to brainwash them into trying out stuff like animal sex, etc.
> 
> Sorry, I recommend home schooling to public schools who have to keep the law which is leaning more and more to the atheistic and uncaring side of life than when children were learning to read in their churches in colonial times.
> 
> This is a free country, at least it used to be, and parents should be able to choose the method of child instruction they prefer rather than sending their child into a school system that could turn on them with the passage of just one damned law that you do not wish to pay for. IOW, teaching people how to masturbate, how to get an abortion that your family does not know about, how to have sex without having a baby by using chemicals or invasive devise, could be quite against someone's First Amendment privileges, which is freedom OF religion, not freedom FROM religion. If heathen parents want their children to be heathen, let them send their kids to school and let someone else worry about them. If the parent wants their child to give them grandchildren, you want to keep them as far away from public brainwashing schools as ever possibly you can. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's side are you on here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parent's side. Both cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's true, please stop posting. You're not helping.
Click to expand...


I'm helping anyone who's a parent here to face it. The kids you send to a public school are not the precious kids you sent there when they were kindergarteners.They're the product of leftist brainwashing outfits called universities, where their teachers are brainwashed to think they have a responsibility to turn children into Maxine-Waters style haters who ninnyhammer other people they disagree with to death. And a few other things I will not tell here due to their politically-incorrect perspectives that the parents should have a say in their family's well-being and should not be left out of abortion decisions induced by too much age-inappropriate sexual education patterned after the particular instructor's sexual orientation, which may be unknown to the school system..... or not.

The worst thing a parent can do is to entrust their child to people who have absolutely no compunctions about offending their family's spiritual value system.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ABikerSailor said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I live in Amarillo
> 
> 
> 
> Can y'all please do something to get all those feed lots away from town?  The smell of cow and pig shit is better in small doses.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that fragrance that gently wafts through the air smelling like fresh manure doesn't come from Amarillo.  Or Canyon (15 miles south).  It actually comes from Hereford, which is a full 45 miles away from Amarillo.  When the wind is right and blowing hard enough, that is when it starts to get fragrant.
> 
> I remember when I first moved here, and I had just finished setting up my apartment, when all of a sudden, it started to smell like a stockyard around the place.  I went nuts for the next couple of hours trying to figure out where the smell was coming from.  Later, when I was talking with a friend, I told them about the strange happening.  They laughed, and said that every once in a while, the wind would blow the smell up from Hereford.
> 
> They then said "it smells like money".
> 
> And, I gotta say, when you get within 10 miles of Hereford, no matter what the wind is doing, you can smell the stockyards.  I think they are supposed to be some of the largest in the USA.
Click to expand...


They even have their own breed of cow.


----------



## depotoo

You obviously have never been in a boys bathroom in a public school.





Dragonlady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two kids in school and the teachers are terrible. Your case is really awful. I am an Independent but I cannot stand the illogic of the Left. My daughter's friend asked to use the ladies room and the teacher said no, you have to use the gender neutral bathroom because it is closest. Now that bathroom is safe with one toilet and a lock but the girl felt uncomfortable for some reason using a room that boys can use too so she asked to go to the ladies room again and was sent to the prinicipal. That girl's mom went ape nuts. The mom was told her daughter needs sensitivity training. LMAO.
> 
> If that was my kid, I would have been livid and that situation is tiny compared to what happened to you. Good luck, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so that girl has boys/girls rooms at home because she feels uncomfortable using a bathroom that a male has used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is 11 and doesn't have brothers. Her mom is divorced. It is just her, her sister and her mom at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....I see her discomfort.   Have mom explain it to the office and get a nurse's pass.....tho, knowing what happens a lot in the girl's restrooms, I'd sure feel safer in a single restroom with a door lock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never seen that happen in a gender neutral bathroom, and I agree, the girl needs thelp, if she can't use a toilet simply because a boy has used it.
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
Click to expand...

Quote: 5 words: (Home School) Would create nation of idiots​
Like Thomas Alva Edison? Don't you like electric lights?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beautress said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote: 5 words: (Home School) Would create nation of idiots​
> Like Thomas Alva Edison?
Click to expand...

Hmm, no, more like westboro baptists.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
Click to expand...


I don't know where you are getting your information from.  Most people who home school have internet sites that help and provide information for teaching at home.  What parents teach is no different than what school teaches perhaps outside of religion or BS classes like gym and home ed.  

My tenants for example have two girls both home schooled.  Once their work is complete, they are able to go outside and play.  In school, they are basically baby sitting services and keep you there regardless how much school work you completed.  There is no reward for studying.  

I hated school when I was a kid.  I think if we had home schooling back then, I would have been able to learn much more than in school.  The mere threat of having to go to school if I didn't study at home would have been enough for me to bust my ass.


----------



## Billy000

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Okay, here is my take on this.

Your experience of this is definitely a wet dream for rightwing gun nuts because it emboldens them into delusional thinking their 2nd amendment rights are in danger of disappearing because of “big gubmint”. I’m not sure if you are omitting any details, but I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt that this whole thing transpired as you said it.

Now, this is just pure speculation on my part. I’m not trying suggest this is how the whole thing went down, but could your son’s mannerisms and speech possibly have come across as being serious and SEEM malicious? Like maybe he watched a PG-13 or R-rated movie and there was some psychopath on there being all menacing and scary pretending to shoot a gun at someone (this happened to me in real life at a restaurant once).

The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.

Let me also say that I get you would be defensive about your son, but because school shootings have become so common these days, isnt it acceptable if people might over react? I mean shit, if I was employed at a high school such an event would be at the back of mind. I think teachers feel they have to he more vigilant.

I’ll conclude this by saying NOTHING justifies voting for Trump. For fuck sake.


----------



## beautress

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote: 5 words: (Home School) Would create nation of idiots​
> Like Thomas Alva Edison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no, more like westboro baptists.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you do have a point there. They have the right to practice their own religion, but I wish they'd stay out of other people's funeral services.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are getting your information from.  Most people who home school have internet sites that help and provide information for teaching at home.  What parents teach is no different than what school teaches perhaps outside of religion or BS classes like gym and home ed.
> 
> My tenants for example have two girls both home schooled.  Once their work is complete, they are able to go outside and play.  In school, they are basically baby sitting services and keep you there regardless how much school work you completed.  There is no reward for studying.
> 
> I hated school when I was a kid.  I think if we had home schooling back then, I would have been able to learn much more than in school.  The mere threat of having to go to school if I didn't study at home would have been enough for me to bust my ass.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I'm sure it works for a lot of people. But not a good idea,on a larger scale. Thats all. Better to make our public schools better.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Billy000 said:


> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.



Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
Click to expand...


Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.

This could put an eye out:

(This guy's paper bullets are too thin)


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are getting your information from.  Most people who home school have internet sites that help and provide information for teaching at home.  What parents teach is no different than what school teaches perhaps outside of religion or BS classes like gym and home ed.
> 
> My tenants for example have two girls both home schooled.  Once their work is complete, they are able to go outside and play.  In school, they are basically baby sitting services and keep you there regardless how much school work you completed.  There is no reward for studying.
> 
> I hated school when I was a kid.  I think if we had home schooling back then, I would have been able to learn much more than in school.  The mere threat of having to go to school if I didn't study at home would have been enough for me to bust my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I'm sure it works for a lot of people. But not a good idea,on a larger scale. Thats all. Better to make our public schools better.
Click to expand...


Public education works for many people too-but not all.  

In my opinion, we need more home schooling.  The only reason it hasn't gown larger is because many homes are two-income, and the mother simply can't stay home to home school her children. 

My idea would solve that:  we should pay people to teach other kids in the neighborhood.  I think the average cost is about 12K per student in public school.  Why not give a person 10K per student to teach them at home?  It would save taxpayers money, it would force public schools to do a better job because of competition, and you wouldn't have ridiculous situations like the OP.  

Oh, that's right, we can't do that.  Unions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
Click to expand...


Pretty much what I'd expect an idiot to say


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Public education works for many people too-but not all.


But is better policy, over the whole. And it's not close. You probably shouldn't waste your time trying to convince me otherwise.


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, actually they did.
> 
> My dad still has the hunting rifle he used to take to school and then go hunting with.
> 
> They had hunting clubs in high schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   and target ranges at the KofC and the MASONIC building in the basement .   And walk through town with your gun after school to the ranges .  Then hitch hike home after shooting at the range or load'er up and walk through the woods plinking or shooting at rabbits and squirrels .  The big kids had their rifles in their pickups rear windows parked in the school parking lots .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you guys like 170 years old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   no , its just that America was still America in the 60s and very early 70s until it started changing for the really bad in the early 80s , imo  Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh HUH.
> 
> See that incident I described above, where the school freaked out and the kid got suspended/expelled for bringing a firearm to school?  That was right there in the 1960s.  You know, when "America was still America", whatever that means, (yet another emotionally-based non sequitur -- perhaps Mac1958 can decline to explain it)..... that's why I don't believe you.  Personal experience.
Click to expand...


Really











Even more at link
Gun Clubs at School | National Review

That is, if they handed them in at all. Up until the ’70s, especially in rural areas, it was commonplace to see kids entering and leaving their school campuses with rifle bags slung lazily over their backs. Guns were left in school lockers, and rifles and shotguns were routinely seen in high-school parking lots, hanging in the rear windows of pickup trucks. A good friend of mine is from North Dakota. His father was telling me recently that in the late 1960s he would hunt before school and then take his rifle — and his bloodstained kills — to school to show his teachers. He and his friends would compare their shooting techniques in the school grounds. Nobody batted an eyelid. In North Dakota, school shootings were non-existent; in the country at large, they were extremely rare.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I'd expect an idiot to say
Click to expand...

I see you've been homeschooled.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Public education works for many people too-but not all.
> 
> 
> 
> But is better policy, over the whole. And it's not close. You probably shouldn't waste your time trying to convince me otherwise.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Over half of what I pay in property taxes goes to the schools that me nor any of my tenants have children in.  With home school, you don't need six figure administrators to run things.  You don't need school buses or drivers. I've never heard of a home school shooting.  Kids are safer, have more individual attention, and have higher goals than those in public school.


----------



## beautress

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
Click to expand...

Good one. Schools could have used the incident as a positive learning experience from the kid who pointed his finger at someone and said "ka-pow!" Unfortunately, not only was he ratted out by a well-rewarded tattle-tale, his teacher ratted him out to her superiors, too. Then the principal ratted the kid out to higher authroities and put a black mark forever on the kids' school record. What ever happened to sitting the kid down and saying "You know, if that had been a real gun, you could wind up hurting someone and spending the rest of your life in jail. You also frightened some of your fellow classmates, not to mention your teacher who trusted chi


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are getting your information from.  Most people who home school have internet sites that help and provide information for teaching at home.  What parents teach is no different than what school teaches perhaps outside of religion or BS classes like gym and home ed.
> 
> My tenants for example have two girls both home schooled.  Once their work is complete, they are able to go outside and play.  In school, they are basically baby sitting services and keep you there regardless how much school work you completed.  There is no reward for studying.
> 
> I hated school when I was a kid.  I think if we had home schooling back then, I would have been able to learn much more than in school.  The mere threat of having to go to school if I didn't study at home would have been enough for me to bust my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I'm sure it works for a lot of people. But not a good idea,on a larger scale. Thats all. Better to make our public schools better.
Click to expand...

The only way you could do that is to put military officers in them who more than self their country love.


----------



## MisterBeale

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I'd expect an idiot to say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've been homeschooled.
Click to expand...

On average, folks that are home-schooled are better educated the folks that are indoctrinated in government institutions.


----------



## Billy000

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
Click to expand...

Okay so you’re pissed that the teacher told you to stop doing that?

Okay, I’m gonna give you a little anecdote I alluded to in the previous post. A few years ago I was in a restaurant minding my own business when this guy from several tables go “bam, bam, bam!” with his hand in the shape of a gun. It was creepy and menacing given his demeanor. If the guy did this bang gesture with a gun shaped hand all stoic like I wouldn’t be freaked out. It would just be weird. This guy did it like a psychopath would. Was the whole situation harmless in the end? Yes, but it was still unnerving initially at the time because I had no idea who this dude was and if he was psycho enough to start shooting at me. The point is, the hand gun gesture by itself isn’t the issue. It’s the demeanor that matters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MisterBeale said:


> On average, folks that are home-schooled are better educated the folks that are indoctrinated in government institutions.


By what measure?  And, even if true, they are not comparable samples. So I don't think that speaks to the superiority of home schooling.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Marion Morrison said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
Click to expand...


Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.


----------



## depotoo

What about spit wads through straws.  Lol. 





Ray From Cleveland said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so you’re pissed that the teacher told you to stop doing that?
> 
> Okay, I’m gonna give you a little anecdote I alluded to in the previous post. A few years ago I was in a restaurant minding my own business when this guy from several tables go “bam, bam, bam!” with his hand in the shape of a gun. It was creepy and menacing given his demeanor. If the guy did this bang gesture with a gun shaped hand all stoic like I wouldn’t be freaked out. It would just be weird. This guy did it like a psychopath would. Was the whole situation harmless in the end? Yes, but it was still unnerving initially at the time because I had no idea who this dude was and if he was psycho enough to start shooting at me. The point is, the hand gun gesture by itself isn’t the issue. It’s the demeanor that matters.
Click to expand...


I think it's the age that matters in your comparison.

When I was a child, I would lay on my front lawn in the winter and make snow angels with my arms and legs.  The neighbors would walk by and laugh at how cute I was.  When I do it now, the neighbors don't laugh.  They call the police, and the cops tell me to get my drunken ass back in the house.  

There is no need to be alarmed by a child making a gun with his hand.  An adult?  That's an entirely different situation because the adult is acting like a child.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

depotoo said:


> What about spit wads through straws.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh yes, those spit ball days.  I remember a teacher getting nailed right in the eye with one of those.


----------



## MisterBeale

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> On average, folks that are home-schooled are better educated the folks that are indoctrinated in government institutions.
> 
> 
> 
> By what measure?  And, even if true, they are not comparable samples. So I don't think that speaks to the superiority of home schooling.
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but taking you as a representative sample of one, that is enough . . . . 







. . . . just teasin' ya.


----------



## depotoo

Yep, think a few in my school got hit as well.  Those caught had to spend their off period in detention in study hall.





Ray From Cleveland said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about spit wads through straws.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, those spit ball days.  I remember a teacher getting nailed right in the eye with one of those.
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

This thread has been hijacked by UFO's.


----------



## Billy000

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, regardless of your son’s true intentions, did he unintentionally make someone feel scared because of some emulation in his mind from a movie or some shit and that wires got crossed? Essentially what I am saying is that the gun-shape of his hand wouldn’t have been such a big deal if his demeanor was different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so you’re pissed that the teacher told you to stop doing that?
> 
> Okay, I’m gonna give you a little anecdote I alluded to in the previous post. A few years ago I was in a restaurant minding my own business when this guy from several tables go “bam, bam, bam!” with his hand in the shape of a gun. It was creepy and menacing given his demeanor. If the guy did this bang gesture with a gun shaped hand all stoic like I wouldn’t be freaked out. It would just be weird. This guy did it like a psychopath would. Was the whole situation harmless in the end? Yes, but it was still unnerving initially at the time because I had no idea who this dude was and if he was psycho enough to start shooting at me. The point is, the hand gun gesture by itself isn’t the issue. It’s the demeanor that matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's the age that matters in your comparison.
> 
> When I was a child, I would lay on my front lawn in the winter and make snow angels with my arms and legs.  The neighbors would walk by and laugh at how cute I was.  When I do it now, the neighbors don't laugh.  They call the police, and the cops tell me to get my drunken ass back in the house.
> 
> There is no need to be alarmed by a child making a gun with his hand.  An adult?  That's an entirely different situation because the adult is acting like a child.
Click to expand...

Okay I’m gonna tell you another anecdote that is going to shatter your worldview because I am a millennial who grew up in the supposed helicopter parent generation. In Kindergarten the kids and I at recess were playing a game that involved us all shooting each other with the gun hand gesture. At one point, I was “shot” and was declared “dead” so I fell to the ground like I was unconscious. Naturally, the female teacher supervising us walked over to make sure I was just pretending. Obviously she can’t risk some medical emergency. I quickly got up and told her that I was just “dead”. I then carried on with the group and that was the end of it. The teacher did nothing else. She did not at all care were mimicking guns. She said nothing about it. She only came over to ensure I was just pretending.


----------



## beautress

Thanks everyone, for making me laugh. I just can't stop... so g'night.


----------



## Lakhota

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Are you positive that the teacher and assistant principal aren't Trump supporters?  BTW, why would any school officials be "terrified" of you?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

depotoo said:


> Yep, think a few in my school got hit as well.  Those caught had to spend their off period in detention in study hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about spit wads through straws.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, we used to shoot rubber bands at each other in class until the teacher told us to stop.  What we have here is a snowflake scenario.  A kid taking his hand and going bang-bang is now a reason for suspension and psychiatric evaluation?  Years ago we used to have a word for it.  We called it normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, those spit ball days.  I remember a teacher getting nailed right in the eye with one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


We used to take paper cups, turn them upside down and stomp on them so they made a popping sound.  One time the teacher in the cafeteria caught me doing that, sent me to the administrators office, and they called my mother to come to the school. 

My mother was a waitress and thought something was really wrong.  She never drove in her life, and frantically took a bus to the school to see what the problem was.  When the administrator got done speaking, she said "You mean to tell me you called me all the way over here because my kid stepped on a paper cup?  Whats wrong with you anyway?"  That administrator turned three shades of red.


----------



## depotoo

Lol, yep, remember that, too.
I love your mom’s response!  


Ray From Cleveland said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, think a few in my school got hit as well.  Those caught had to spend their off period in detention in study hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about spit wads through straws.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber bands don't hurt like small folded up pieces of paper shot with a doubled-up rubber band do.
> 
> This could put an eye out:
> 
> (This guy's paper bullets are too thin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, some of my fellow students were worse.  They shot paper clips.  Those really hurt when you go hit; especial with the pointed end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, those spit ball days.  I remember a teacher getting nailed right in the eye with one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used to take paper cups, turn them upside down and stomp on them so they made a popping sound.  One time the teacher in the cafeteria caught me doing that, sent me to the administrators office, and they called my mother to come to the school.
> 
> My mother was a waitress and thought something was really wrong.  She never drove in her life, and frantically took a bus to the school to see what the problem was.  When the administrator got done speaking, she said "You mean to tell me you called me all the way over here because my kid stepped on a paper cup?  Whats wrong with you anyway?"  That administrator turned three shades of red.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Hate to hear that......this politically correct bullshit has gone waaaay past being ridiculous. I hope that cooler heads prevail.


----------



## Crepitus

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.

An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.

I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.


----------



## otto105

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




It looks like you have anger issues that you have passed to your son.


----------



## liarintheWH

Couldn’t of happened to a better guy.


----------



## XponentialChaos

I don't know...10th grade seems a bit old to be making bang-bang hand gestures.  I know it was harmless, but I can see it being really awkward for the other students at that age.

Imagine seeing adults make those gestures at each other.  It would be weird.  Harmless I'm sure, but weird.  

Imagine seeing a few 5-year-old make those gestures.  It would be cute.  Just kids being kids.  Not weird at all.

I think 10th grade is a bit past that "kids being kids" stage and it starts looking weird to their fellow classmates.  I think the social structure at that age is all about fitting in, acting cool, being popular, talking to pretty girls, etc.  I think bang-bang hand gestures can easily seem out of place at that age.  The administrators obviously waaaayyyyy over-reacted about this, but I think there's a life lesson here.  Somewhere.

 My $0.02.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Contrast that with my son’s HS geometry class where a teacher asks a student for their homework and the student responds to her, “I ain’t got time for your homework, bitch!!!” The teacher moves right along; no accountability for the student.


----------



## gipper

Maybe the OP is mimicking Jussie Smollett.


----------



## JoeB131

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang. They play a lot of PUBG. They're kids. This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher). The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me. I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I agree, this is an overreaction. But look at it from the school's perspective.  How many school shooters were kids who were just playing that they gave a pass to until the day they came in with a real gun? 

So you have a school shooting and pretty much the schools overreact and go after any kid who points his finger and says 'Bang-bang"


----------



## JoeB131

LeftofLeft said:


> Contrast that with my son’s HS geometry class where a teacher asks a student for their homework and the student responds to her, “I ain’t got time for your homework, bitch!!!” The teacher moves right along; no accountability for the student.



and probably that teacher will burn out in two years.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

otto105 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you have anger issues that you have passed to your son.
Click to expand...


I don't think a kid pointing his finger a certain way is indicative of an anger issue, unless it's the middle finger.


----------



## skews13

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Crepitus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
Click to expand...


If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another. I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.



Given your anger issues against blacks, gays, the government, immigrants... I would say they didn't have enough back in the day.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

skews13 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.
Click to expand...


That's what you call acting like an adult with a brain?  Don't you think the kids and school could use money for better things besides hiring lawyers and fighting cases in court?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another. I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given your anger issues against blacks, gays, the government, immigrants... I would say they didn't have enough back in the day.
Click to expand...


One certainly could have helped your situation, that's for sure.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> One certainly could have helped your situation, that's for sure.



Naw, man, when I'm fine.  When my employer screwed me, I went to go work somewhere else.  

I didn't make excuses for him like you do.  

Classic Stockholm Syndrome, buddy.  You start to identify with your abuser.  Also seen with battered housewives and white trash republicans.


----------



## Crepitus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
Click to expand...

What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?


----------



## dblack

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
Click to expand...


Uh... if the principal is any good at their job, they could get a sense of whether the student is really a psychological risk, or whether they were just goofing around.


----------



## Crepitus

dblack said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh... if the principal is any good at their job, they could get a sense of whether the student is really a psychological risk, or whether they were just goofing around.
Click to expand...

How about sending the kid to a shrink, they are better equipped than a school administrator.

Oh wait, that's exactly what they did!


----------



## dblack

Crepitus said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh... if the principal is any good at their job, they could get a sense of whether the student is really a psychological risk, or whether they were just goofing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about sending the kid to a shrink, they are better equipped than a school administrator.
Click to expand...


Well, yeah. But there's some room for common sense here. Sending every kid who acts up to the shrink is overkill. It's exactly the kind of hyper-sensitive, overreaction driving people away from liberalism.


----------



## rightwinger

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> No public schools don't have to be everything to everyone.  They were not intended to be that in any generation until the current one.  They were expected to educate children--REALLY educate them--in all the basic subjects including proficiency in English, spelling, writing, math, history, geography, social studies, basic science, and if the budget allowed it, they also provided some specialized and advanced course for those with special aptitude or interest including the arts.  The best schools prepared students for college and/or to succeed in the real world and that included encouraging them to use logic, reason, and employ critical thinking.  Students were required to know certain facts included in their subjects--they might have to know that Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492 for instance--but they were not required to have a specific opinion about that.  They were given the facts and encouraged to think about the deeper consequences and results that the facts indicated.  The students who were able to think outside the box often were rewarded for that even if the teacher personally disagreed.
> 
> Schools should educate, not indoctrinate.  To require them to be everything to everyone pretty much insures they won't be able to educate anywhere near as competently as they otherwise would.
> 
> A kid should be able to express or act out a harmless fantasy without political correctness tyranny knocking him/her down for it.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
Click to expand...




Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?


----------



## Olde Europe

There was another case, a few years back.  Memory fails me remembering the girl's name, or where it happened.  Here's what emerged.

The girl, 13 or so years old, brought a plastic bottle of sparkling water to school, opened it, threw in a bit of aluminum foil, closed the bottle, and waited.  With the aluminum, H₂CO₃ dissolves into water and CO₂, and, after a while, the cap popped off.  The experiment succeeded.  Hearing about the incident, school officials called the police, the girl was thrown into over-night detention, to be charged with causing an explosion.

Goes without saying, the girl was black.  The incident caused barely a ripple.  I lost track of the case, and so I don't know how it turned out, and there's much, much more happening in the same vein.

For black kids, that's what's called the school-to-prison pipeline.  But, "get your (white) kid to see a shrink" is all the outrage.

Having failed to protest back then, you have no leg to stand on now.


----------



## jasonnfree

Not sure why the op switching  from trump hater to trump supporter will help with this minor  problem at his son's school unless he's like a lot of the nut  jobs on this thread who look to trump as big daddy who will solve all their problems   both large and small.


----------



## bodecea

LeftofLeft said:


> Contrast that with my son’s HS geometry class where a teacher asks a student for their homework and the student responds to her, “I ain’t got time for your homework, bitch!!!” The teacher moves right along; no accountability for the student.


Because the teacher probably knows that the administration doesn't have her back at all.


----------



## bodecea

skews13 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.
Click to expand...

Which is exactly why school districts have "zero tolerance" policies....sue-happy parents.


----------



## OldLady

g5000 said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows my son.  The security guy even told me this whole thing is fucking stupid.  He knows my son, and he knows my son is one of the kindest people in the world.
> 
> We commiserated for a while over the fucking idiotic hyper-vigilance going on.
> 
> It's the assistant vice principal who is the problem.
> 
> She and I have had a run-in before when I found out the high school gives out contraceptives to the kids without the parents knowledge or consent.  We had a gigantic shouting match about it in her office one day.  I told her if I found out she ever gave any condoms to my son, or the pill to my daughters, without my consent, I would sue them back to the caves.
> 
> She tried to tell me the high school clinic was not part of the school.  This is a clinic INSIDE the high school, with our high school name on it.  That's when I fucking lost it.
Click to expand...

_We had a gigantic shouting match about it in her office one day._
You are honestly wondering why YOUR son got singled out?

Back off a little, Dad.  It doesn't matter what your opinion is, you have to keep your cool at school.  Yes, you can TELL them and you can REQUEST them not give your kid contraceptives and you can EXPLAIN why and LET THEM KNOW you will sue their asses if they go against your wishes.  But say it with a smile so your kiddo can live to have another gun fight another day.


----------



## Crepitus

dblack said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh... if the principal is any good at their job, they could get a sense of whether the student is really a psychological risk, or whether they were just goofing around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about sending the kid to a shrink, they are better equipped than a school administrator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. But there's some room for common sense here. Sending every kid who acts up to the shrink is overkill. It's exactly the kind of hyper-sensitive, overreaction driving people away from liberalism.
Click to expand...

Who said "send every kid who acts up"?

Certainly not me.


----------



## Olde Europe

OldLady said:


> Back off a little, Dad.  It doesn't matter what your opinion is, you have to keep your cool at school.  Yes, you can TELL them and you can REQUEST them not give your kid contraceptives and you can EXPLAIN why and LET THEM KNOW you will sue their asses if they go against your wishes.  But say it with a smile so your kiddo can live to have another gun fight another day.



So, it would appear I am not the only one to whom it would appear they sent the wrong unruly "kid" to see a shrink.


----------



## OldLady

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back off a little, Dad.  It doesn't matter what your opinion is, you have to keep your cool at school.  Yes, you can TELL them and you can REQUEST them not give your kid contraceptives and you can EXPLAIN why and LET THEM KNOW you will sue their asses if they go against your wishes.  But say it with a smile so your kiddo can live to have another gun fight another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it would appear I am not the only one to whom it would appear they sent the wrong unruly "kid" to see a shrink.
Click to expand...

I didn't attempt to read all 28 pages of this.  Just the OP and page 1.  To me, it doesn't sound like any kid needed to be punished or psychoanalyzed.


----------



## skews13

bodecea said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why school districts have "zero tolerance" policies....sue-happy parents.
Click to expand...


He has standing in this case if what he says is true.


----------



## pismoe

Crepitus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   its not over reaction , its the 'public school' and other anti gunners anti gun agenda .  As example of my words see the kid that was punished for chewing a pop tart into the shape of a gun   Crep .


----------



## pismoe

JoeB131 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrast that with my son’s HS geometry class where a teacher asks a student for their homework and the student responds to her, “I ain’t got time for your homework, bitch!!!” The teacher moves right along; no accountability for the student.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably that teacher will burn out in two years.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------  and thats not soon enough  JoeB .


----------



## pismoe

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another. I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given your anger issues against blacks, gays, the government, immigrants... I would say they didn't have enough back in the day.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   PERSONAL anger towards certain people or groups is no problem unless it turns into violence JoeB .


----------



## pismoe

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
Click to expand...


I dont follow. Are you missing some prepositions?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
Click to expand...


What is he asking me?


----------



## WaitingFor2020

pismoe said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
Click to expand...



Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.


*More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
*https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
.
.
.*


----------



## bodecea

skews13 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why school districts have "zero tolerance" policies....sue-happy parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has standing in this case if what he says is true.
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing that he doesn't have standing....what I'm saying is with everyone suing schools, they have to establish these black n' white rules with no wiggle room...."zero tolerance" isn't the result of PC.....it's the result of having a litigious society.


----------



## bodecea

WaitingFor2020 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> *More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
> .
> .
> .*
Click to expand...

Ironically for him, today is the 1st anniversary of the Stoneman HS shooting in Florida.


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
Click to expand...

Sad that someone would say that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
Click to expand...


What was sad was people burning the flag of Israel outside the DNC and flying the flag of Palestine inside the DNC and not one Democrat condemning it. Note: the flag of Mississippi was banned at the DNC but not the flag of Palestine. Flabbergasted I am.


----------



## pismoe

WaitingFor2020 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> *More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
> .
> .
> .*
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  sorry , my fault . i shoulda asked , HOW MANY students were killed or murdered in BlackSwan Events  in schools in 2018 '2020' ??    Maybe Bode can help you  '2020' .


----------



## Crixus

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out pace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
Click to expand...



My neighbors kids will graduate around two years earlier then the kids who do public.


----------



## Meister

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
Click to expand...

Memories are short, and you will step back in line with the liberals who made all of this possible.

Hey, has anyone noticed that Gonzaga is up to #3 in the latest polls?


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
Click to expand...

----------------------------   hate is simply an ill defined emotion that varies between people .  And just so the ill defined HATE doesn't turn into violence there is no problem Bode .   There are no laws against the emotion of hate in the USA as far as i am aware Bode .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------   hate is simply an ill defined emotion that varies between people .  And just so it doesn't turn into violence there is no problem Bode .   There are no laws against the emotion of hate in the USA as far as i am aware Bode .
Click to expand...


True


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a better idea. Act like an adult with s brain. Contact an attorney, and sue the teacher the principal and the school district for traumatizing your son, It’s amazing what a civil suit show cause subpoena sent to someone can get accomplished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is exactly why school districts have "zero tolerance" policies....sue-happy parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has standing in this case if what he says is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not arguing that he doesn't have standing....what I'm saying is with everyone suing schools, they have to establish these black n' white rules with no wiggle room...."zero tolerance" isn't the result of PC.....it's the result of having a litigious society.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   well it was the teacher and school following policy that are causing the suing  Bode .


----------



## pismoe

if there were no stupid policies , there would be no suing .   See the policy that hung that little boy who chewed a pop tart into a gun  Bode .


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
Click to expand...


We had kids come to school with rifles in their gun racks, not sure of anywhere else, just where I went to school. So at my school it did happen however it wouldn't happen today. no one shot or killed.

The issue to me is pretending your finger is a gun and now you need a psychiatrist? The school is overreacting, but hey, we created this.


----------



## LeftofLeft

bodecea said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contrast that with my son’s HS geometry class where a teacher asks a student for their homework and the student responds to her, “I ain’t got time for your homework, bitch!!!” The teacher moves right along; no accountability for the student.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the teacher probably knows that the administration doesn't have her back at all.
Click to expand...


Bottom line: the teacher, the administration, the system .... collectively have no intention of holding the student personably accountable. Students know this. This is a significant culture shift over the last 30-40 years where students were actually subject to corporal punishment for even appearing to disrupt the teacher. Now, it is the teacher that lives in fear of physical harm by the student. 

This blame lies at the top System and political levels.


----------



## bodecea

Crixus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out pace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors kids will graduate around two years earlier then the kids who do public.
Click to expand...

How many kids in their classes?


----------



## Crixus

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out pace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors kids will graduate around two years earlier then the kids who do public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many kids in their classes?
Click to expand...



For home school? Like 7, because they team up with other home schoolers to get the work done. Class is like, 5 hours a day for 3 days then 2 days of field trip type class and that’s all day pretty much. I can say for anywhere but where I work, but the public school teachers have massive class sizes, and some of those kids graduate pretty early to and even begin some classes at community collage.


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------   hate is simply an ill defined emotion that varies between people .  And just so the ill defined HATE doesn't turn into violence there is no problem Bode .   There are no laws against the emotion of hate in the USA as far as i am aware Bode .
Click to expand...

Didn't say it was illegal, just said it was sad.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
Click to expand...


Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model. 

As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.


----------



## Likkmee

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, if you can afford it, private school.  That's what I do.  My son is the same age and there is a much higher level of common sense present among the administration than what you find among the drones at the government schools.
Click to expand...

And the private "scholars" have far higher access and quality of drugs both scrip(mom and dads) and illicit.


----------



## Pogo

MarathonMike said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> The kid that needs to be questions
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I love my grand piano, but we're talking 8th grade wood shop here!
Click to expand...


To be fair it wasn't a _working_ grand piano, just a model.  But it had its 88 keys starting A ending C, and even three teeny-weeny pedals.  And on the front it was stamped "Steinway". 

I prolly didn't have the right to do that.  But if Steinway comes after me I'll just shoot 'em.    It's the Merkin way.


----------



## Crixus

liarintheWH said:


> Couldn’t of happened to a better guy.




I don’t think it happened at all.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had kids come to school with rifles in their gun racks, not sure of anywhere else, just where I went to school. So at my school it did happen however it wouldn't happen today. no one shot or killed.
> 
> The issue to me is pretending your finger is a gun and now you need a psychiatrist? The school is overreacting, but hey, we created this.
Click to expand...


At my school we were allowed 1 rifle + 1 shotgun in the rack. People fussed because it was a 3-gun rack.


----------



## FA_Q2

JoeB131 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang. They play a lot of PUBG. They're kids. This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher). The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me. I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this is an overreaction. But look at it from the school's perspective.  How many school shooters were kids who were just playing that they gave a pass to until the day they came in with a real gun?
> 
> So you have a school shooting and pretty much the schools overreact and go after any kid who points his finger and says 'Bang-bang"
Click to expand...

Zero.


----------



## Crixus

Marion Morrison said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> guns were taken to school in my day in the 60s and 70s either in car . pickup or school bus and all kids in my society had them for the most part .  [mostly .22 rifles with the big azz stuff and shotguns at home] -----------------   just a comment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit.  That didn't happen.
> 
> Posted this before but there was ONE (1) occasion where a kid brought firearms to my high school, and the school administration freaked the fuck out.  He got suspended.  Or maybe expelled, not sure.
> 
> This was the same kid who a few years before was the only one who stepped forward when we took a class trip to a museum and they showed us a flintlock and offered to let us handle it.  He was the only one interested, and he seemed _very _interested.  That's just observation on my part, but the dots connect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We had kids come to school with rifles in their gun racks, not sure of anywhere else, just where I went to school. So at my school it did happen however it wouldn't happen today. no one shot or killed.
> 
> The issue to me is pretending your finger is a gun and now you need a psychiatrist? The school is overreacting, but hey, we created this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At my school we were allowed 1 rifle + 1 shotgun in the rack. People fussed because it was a 3-gun rack.
Click to expand...



Yeah, when I was a kid I had an old H&R 12 gauge that had its trigger guard explode when I shot it the first time. My shop teacher had me bring it to school so he could replace it for me. We even went out back and shot it after he was done. Dude also carried a .38 snubbie in his back pocket and a OTF switchblade. Mr. Platt was his name.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------   hate is simply an ill defined emotion that varies between people .  And just so the ill defined HATE doesn't turn into violence there is no problem Bode .   There are no laws against the emotion of hate in the USA as far as i am aware Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say it was illegal, just said it was sad.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------   and i say its none of your business Bode .


----------



## FA_Q2

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
Click to expand...

Liar.
Has anyone ever been killed by a falling piano or anvil?

The second one has a piano 'shot' out of the back of a truck.

Well, fell out but 

edit: because someone is going to miss it /sarcasm


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you are getting your information from.  Most people who home school have internet sites that help and provide information for teaching at home.  What parents teach is no different than what school teaches perhaps outside of religion or BS classes like gym and home ed.
> 
> My tenants for example have two girls both home schooled.  Once their work is complete, they are able to go outside and play.  In school, they are basically baby sitting services and keep you there regardless how much school work you completed.  There is no reward for studying.
> 
> I hated school when I was a kid.  I think if we had home schooling back then, I would have been able to learn much more than in school.  The mere threat of having to go to school if I didn't study at home would have been enough for me to bust my ass.
Click to expand...


I agree with your sentiment, Ray.  I hated literally every day from the first day of first grade, once it sunk in that I was being sentenced to go to that dungeon literally every day and there was no way out of it.  Particularly after that first day when this imposing penguin who personally knew none of us berated us all as "sinners" to be despised.  No one has ever assimilated any kind of workable knowledge when motivated by negativity and intimidation.  Nobody gets anywhere near creativity when any expression of individualism is pulled like so many weeds.

That of course had nothing to do with religion, or with politics, but with the regimentation, the being herded into  a vast pool of the Persecuted to be steamrolled into obedient robots who mouth the prescribed words on cue.  FUCK that and everything that vaguely resembles it.


----------



## MarathonMike

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
Click to expand...

Apparently your 8th grade wood shop teacher was more into creativity than mine was.


----------



## Pogo

FA_Q2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> Has anyone ever been killed by a falling piano or anvil?
> 
> The second one has a piano 'shot' out of the back of a truck.
> 
> Well, fell out but
> 
> edit: because someone is going to miss it /sarcasm
Click to expand...


Haha.  That falls under "accidents" like the earlier false comparison invoking auto accident deaths.

Besides which, if you get crushed by a falling piano, you're still making music.  In the key of "Be flat".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   Don't SUPPORT them but personal hate for JEW's is fine until it turns into violence .   Probably none of the teachers business   RWinger .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad that someone would say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------   hate is simply an ill defined emotion that varies between people .  And just so the ill defined HATE doesn't turn into violence there is no problem Bode .   There are no laws against the emotion of hate in the USA as far as i am aware Bode .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't say it was illegal, just said it was sad.
Click to expand...


Funny how you didn’t respond to my post. Also sad.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar.
> Has anyone ever been killed by a falling piano or anvil?
> 
> The second one has a piano 'shot' out of the back of a truck.
> 
> Well, fell out but
> 
> edit: because someone is going to miss it /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha.  That falls under "accidents" like the earlier false comparison invoking auto accident deaths.
> 
> Besides which, *if you get crushed by a falling piano, you're still making music.  In the key of "Be flat".*
Click to expand...


Oh!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MarathonMike said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, the black ones were hopping all over the place in shop class with rubber band guns. It's just kids being kids. I had already done all that by 8th grade. I wanted to make a gun rack with the bandsaw.
> 
> 8th grade and they're pew-pewing it around the shop tables.
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your 8th grade wood shop teacher was more into creativity than mine was.
Click to expand...


We made ash trays.  Today in school, your not even allowed to say ash trays.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pismoe said:


> if there were no stupid policies , there would be no suing .   See the policy that hung that little boy who chewed a pop tart into a gun  Bode .



Well we are a lawsuit happy country, and most of our politicians who write the laws are lawyers.  That's one of the reasons we got there.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WaitingFor2020 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> *More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
> .
> .
> .*
Click to expand...


Don't believe everything you read. 

No, there have not been 18 school shootings already this year


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

jasonnfree said:


> Not sure why the op switching  from trump hater to trump supporter will help with this minor  problem at his son's school unless he's like a lot of the nut  jobs on this thread who look to trump as big daddy who will solve all their problems   both large and small.



I think it's the whole movement in general.  Liberals are chasing people out of the boat faster than a fire.  Suspend a kid because he made a gun with his hand, let boys in dresses go to girls restrooms and changing rooms, never strike a child no matter how bad he is.  It's probably just the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you sat in a school classroom and watched a teacher "indoctrinate"?   What was that teacher "indoctrinating" about?  What did you do to either inquire about or try to stop that "indoctrination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers indoctrinate students not to hate blacks, Hispanics, the handicapped, gays and non Christians.
> 
> That is why conservatives homeschool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed you didn’t mention Jews. How interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand what a Non Christian is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. So you include my people with other afterthoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you advocate teachers support students who hate Jews?
Click to expand...


Gee, that's a tough one.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
Click to expand...


A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?  

Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
Click to expand...

 So, you are saying it can't be???


----------



## Crepitus

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
Click to expand...

And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?


----------



## Meister

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
Click to expand...

I heard that making a gun shape with your hand is as lethal as a 9mm.

One thing to consider and is seldom used from the left is.....common sense.
A hand gesture....a slice of bread cut out to look like pistol, or the 
shape of Idaho turned on it's side.......should not constitute anything deadly.
Let's get a grip.


----------



## OldLady

Don't kids play cops and robbers or cowboys and indians or Grand Theft Auto anymore?  You know, out in the yard, using sticks and fingers as guns?  Is that seen as psychopathic these days, or is it only because these kids were older?


----------



## Papageorgio

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
Click to expand...


Is there a link to a kid making a pretend gun out of his finger and a kid actually shooting people later in his life? 

When I was a kid I recall all of us doing that at one time or the other and know of no one using a real gun and killing someone. 

Is there any real correlation or are we as society just being unreasonable.


----------



## Rustic

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
Click to expand...

Lol
You’re fucking retarded


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> *More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
> .
> .
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't believe everything you read.
> 
> No, there have not been 18 school shootings already this year
Click to expand...


My link isn't about this year, dumbass.
Your link is from FEBRUARY 2018.
Why don't you LEARN to read and then decide what to believe?
Look at the damn article I posted and you'll see it's a database, not an Op-Ed...>
.
.
.


----------



## xyz

OldLady said:


> Don't kids play cops and robbers or cowboys and indians or Grand Theft Auto anymore?  You know, out in the yard, using sticks and fingers as guns?  Is that seen as psychopathic these days, or is it only because these kids were older?


I had real cap guns. I think I even shot my friend's bb shotgun at a paper target.


----------



## sparky

I've similar stories g5000, and am really really ga\lad my kids are out of the public school system

they took ALL my patience.

taling to any of the staff about my kids was like talking to some gaurd at a prison about an incarcerated family member

~S~


----------



## sparky

xyz said:


> I think I even shot my friend's bb shotgun at a paper target.



we used to hunt _each other_ w/bb guns....~S~


----------



## pismoe

i simply asked , how many students were murdered in Rare shooting events in schools in 2018 ??    I betcha that its not TOO or Very many '2020' .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> g5 is mixing apples with oranges.  Columbine happened a _lonnnng_ time before Trump.
> And has been happening ever since because stupid fucking idiots in this country think that a gun in the wrong hands is still more important than a human life.
> Until it's theirs.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine , how many 'Columbine' type events were there in the whole year of 2018 and how many kids were killed in Black Swan events in 2018  '2020' .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how many Columbine events there have been *since* Columbine, you stupid idiot.
> 
> 
> *More than 221,000 students have experienced gun violence at school since Columbine*
> *https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2018/local/school-shootings-database/?utm_term=.ddda5f16cd98
> .
> .
> .*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't believe everything you read.
> 
> No, there have not been 18 school shootings already this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My link isn't about this year, dumbass.
> Your link is from FEBRUARY 2018.
> Why don't you LEARN to read and then decide what to believe?
> Look at the damn article I posted and you'll see it's a database, not an Op-Ed...>
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...


If you read MY article, you will see how they used phony data for the claim that was out there.  Your article does the same.  Many of the cases had nothing to do with school.  They were shootings outside the school, on school grounds in the summer when school was closed, suicides and so forth.


----------



## elektra

Brain357 said:


> I don’t see voting for trump helping.


cause you are ignorant


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Crepitus said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
Click to expand...


Can you name me one school shooter who was known to make gun figures and go "bang?"  For crying out loud, what if a kid is smiling at his teacher because she's wearing a short dress?  Would that be indicative of him being a rapist too?  

It's this attitude that turns people off from joining your side of the political isle.  Our side says let kids be kids.  Your side says look for anything a liberal considers out of the ordinary and make a normal kid a psychopath.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are saying it can't be???
Click to expand...


Sure it can be.  But so can a kid writing on his hand with an ink pen.  So can a kid who dresses a little oddly.  So can a kid who's extremely quiet and has no friends.  

In other words, a kid pointing his finger out and thumb up doesn't mean anything.


----------



## ABikerSailor

sparky said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I even shot my friend's bb shotgun at a paper target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we used to hunt _each other_ w/bb guns....~S~
Click to expand...


Same here.  We had those Daisy bb guns that you had to pump up.  The rule was no more than 3 pumps per shot at a person, but on occasion, some people would break that rule.  

Also had a pellet gun that was capable of bringing down large gray squirrels from around 75 ft. away.  That one wasn't allowed when we played war.


----------



## keepitreal

g5000 said:


> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.


So, if he kept his friends name out of it,
who was he play shooting at, the teacher or this friend?

What did he take heat for?

Story doesn’t make sense to me....
ever consider your son is lying


----------



## sparky

ABikerSailor said:


> The rule was no more than 3 pumps per shot at a person, but on occasion, some people would break that rule.



By today's standards , we'd probably _still_ be in therapy Biker....~S~


----------



## ABikerSailor

keepitreal said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he kept his friends name out of it,
> who was he play shooting at, the teacher or this friend?
> 
> What did he take heat for?
> 
> Story doesn’t make sense to me....
> ever consider your son is lying
Click to expand...


Even though the story might not make sense to you, that is no reason to assume his son was lying.  And, for what it's worth, something like that happened to the son of a friend of mine here in Amarillo.  He pointed a finger gun at another kid, telling him he did good (many on here have probably used the same gesture to say good job), the teacher saw him, and he was put on some weird kind of probation.  He transferred his son to another school, and the weird probation followed him to the new school.

Nowadays, because teachers are on super high alert for threats, they tend to take it a bit far in protecting the kids.


----------



## keepitreal

Furthermore, how do you chalk it up as....
kids being kids?

With everything that’s been going on,
how is ‘pretend shooting’ normal kid shit?

This isn’t the days of 
playing cops and robbers, anymore


----------



## ABikerSailor

sparky said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rule was no more than 3 pumps per shot at a person, but on occasion, some people would break that rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By today's standards , we'd probably _still_ be in therapy Biker....~S~
Click to expand...


Hey, bb guns weren't the only dangerous toys that were out there when I was growing up.  Anyone remember Wacky Clackers that you could get from Shakey's Pizza?  Get 'em going fast and hard enough, they will shatter, sending shards everywhere.

Another favorite of people my age when they were kids was that really cool game called Lawn Darts.  You threw sharp spikes with fins on them at a circle that was near the other team.  Sometimes, people ended up with extra holes in them. 

And....................you know, one of my current favorite shows on the television right now is The Kids Are Allright.  They show a bit of how dangerous it was to be a kid in the 70's.


----------



## toobfreak

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Gee.  The unthinkable.  You finally start to get it.  The Left is totally fucked up, and now they will try to brainwash your kid into conforming to their sick mentality.  The good news is that the very best conservatives come out of liberals whose are finally burned by their own idealism.  Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We made little cannons in wood shop. It was my first lathe project. Natch we had lots of pretend cannon battles. Not a single trip to the principal's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your 8th grade wood shop teacher was more into creativity than mine was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We made ash trays.  Today in school, your not even allowed to say ash trays.
Click to expand...


I made an ashtray but in metal shop.  It was molded in the shape of the contiguous United States.  You could put your cigarette down in Florida, or in Puget Sound, or in Maine.  But a few years later, you could put your joint there.


----------



## g5000

toobfreak said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.  The unthinkable.  You finally start to get it.  The Left is totally fucked up, and now they will try to brainwash your kid into conforming to their sick mentality.  The good news is that the very best conservatives come out of liberals whose are finally burned by their own idealism.  Welcome to the real world.
Click to expand...

I've been in the real world my entire life, dipshit.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a link to a kid making a pretend gun out of his finger and a kid actually shooting people later in his life?
> 
> When I was a kid I recall all of us doing that at one time or the other and know of no one using a real gun and killing someone.
> 
> Is there any real correlation or are we as society just being unreasonable.
Click to expand...


It isn't reasonable to connect a finger-gun with a future shooter.  But we as a society have been pushed into super-vigilance by a few too many occasions of "what could we have done to see this coming".  So the connection is unreasonable, but it's also understandable.


----------



## toobfreak

g5000 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee.  The unthinkable.  You finally start to get it.  The Left is totally fucked up, and now they will try to brainwash your kid into conforming to their sick mentality.  The good news is that the very best conservatives come out of liberals whose are finally burned by their own idealism.  Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been in the real world my entire life, dipshit.
Click to expand...


Your opinion.


----------



## Pogo

ABikerSailor said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rule was no more than 3 pumps per shot at a person, but on occasion, some people would break that rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By today's standards , we'd probably _still_ be in therapy Biker....~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, bb guns weren't the only dangerous toys that were out there when I was growing up.  Anyone remember Wacky Clackers that you could get from Shakey's Pizza?  Get 'em going fast and hard enough, they will shatter, sending shards everywhere.
> 
> Another favorite of people my age when they were kids was that really cool game called Lawn Darts.  You threw sharp spikes with fins on them at a circle that was near the other team.  Sometimes, people ended up with extra holes in them.
> 
> And....................you know, one of my current favorite shows on the television right now is The Kids Are Allright.  They show a bit of how dangerous it was to be a kid in the 70's.
Click to expand...


I had a toy gun as a kid that was a bit different.  Don't remember what it was called but instead of firing a projectile it sent a shock wave at your target.  Had a plastic drum on a wide barrel and would send a pretty hard pop.  I dug it from a scientific POV, but looking back that sort of thing shouldn't have even been on the market.  It hurt people's ears.


----------



## keepitreal

ABikerSailor said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he kept his friends name out of it,
> who was he play shooting at, the teacher or this friend?
> 
> What did he take heat for?
> 
> Story doesn’t make sense to me....
> ever consider your son is lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though the story might not make sense to you, that is no reason to assume his son was lying.  And, for what it's worth, something like that happened to the son of a friend of mine here in Amarillo.  He pointed a finger gun at another kid, telling him he did good (many on here have probably used the same gesture to say good job), the teacher saw him, and he was put on some weird kind of probation.  He transferred his son to another school, and the weird probation followed him to the new school.
> 
> Nowadays, because teachers are on super high alert for threats, they tend to take it a bit far in protecting the kids.
Click to expand...

I didn’t say he was lying...
I asked if he considered it

If the boy admitted him and his friend
were pretending they were shooting at each other...
but, he wouldn’t rat on his friend
how is that ratting by saying....

Me and XX were messing around,
we were shooting at each other, not Mrs. xx

If he didn’t name the boy,
and this boy didn’t back up his story...
then, isn’t it safe to assume, it would appear as if,
the son was pretending to aim and shoot the gun
at another kid, who wasn’t playing along

Take the heat for what?

Not ratting on his friend, tells me,
they both were pretending to shoot at the teacher

Taking the heat means,
you were pretend shooting somebody


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting where our values take us.  My wood projects were first a candelabra and then a model of a grand piano.  About two inches tall.
> 
> Sure enough I went on to make several more (real) musical instruments....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I b'lieve Pogo may have a flake of sugar in his blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun fact:   Nobody has ever been murdered by being shot with a grand piano.  Not even a model.
> 
> As I said it all depends on what one aspires to.  Some of us like to make nice furniture or an instrument that brings cheer.  Others like to go blow shit up.  I'm quite sassified with my choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently your 8th grade wood shop teacher was more into creativity than mine was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We made ash trays.  Today in school, your not even allowed to say ash trays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an ashtray but in metal shop.  It was molded in the shape of the contiguous United States.  You could put your cigarette down in Florida, or in Puget Sound, or in Maine.  But a few years later, you could put your joint there.
Click to expand...


I remember those days.  One kid got busted for making a pot pipe.  I have no idea how he thought he could get away with that.  LOL.


----------



## Crepitus

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You’re fucking retarded
Click to expand...

That's funny, coming from you.


----------



## Rustic

Crepitus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> You’re fucking retarded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny, coming from you.
Click to expand...

Lol
Says a control freak


----------



## FA_Q2

ABikerSailor said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he kept his friends name out of it,
> who was he play shooting at, the teacher or this friend?
> 
> What did he take heat for?
> 
> Story doesn’t make sense to me....
> ever consider your son is lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though the story might not make sense to you, that is no reason to assume his son was lying.  And, for what it's worth, something like that happened to the son of a friend of mine here in Amarillo.  He pointed a finger gun at another kid, telling him he did good (many on here have probably used the same gesture to say good job), the teacher saw him, and he was put on some weird kind of probation.  He transferred his son to another school, and the weird probation followed him to the new school.
> 
> Nowadays, because teachers are on super high alert for threats, they tend to take it a bit far in protecting the kids.
Click to expand...

The problem is that it is now damaging rather than protecting.


----------



## FA_Q2

keepitreal said:


> This isn’t the days of
> playing cops and robbers, anymore


Yes, actually, it is.  This is because you do not simply get to re-write how children behave so that middle class suburbia can 'feel' better without any actual impact of these asinine policies.

It causes more harm than good.


----------



## L.K.Eder

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
Click to expand...

So, in your moment of need, you hope for orange intervention. Non sequitur.


----------



## keepitreal

FA_Q2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t the days of
> playing cops and robbers, anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, it is.  This is because you do not simply get to re-write how children behave so that middle class suburbia can 'feel' better without any actual impact of these asinine policies.
> 
> It causes more harm than good.
Click to expand...

What kids are playing cops and robbers?

These damn kids are too busy
on their phones or playing video games....
kids do not play outside, like when I was a kid

The way children should behave is constantly rewritten...

So, policies that govern children’s behavior is asinine,
but, we want to enforce stricter gun control for adults 

Alrighty then


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

keepitreal said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t the days of
> playing cops and robbers, anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, it is.  This is because you do not simply get to re-write how children behave so that middle class suburbia can 'feel' better without any actual impact of these asinine policies.
> 
> It causes more harm than good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kids are playing cops and robbers?
> 
> These damn kids are too busy
> on their phones or playing video games....
> kids do not play outside, like when I was a kid
> 
> The way children should behave is constantly rewritten...
> 
> So, policies that govern children’s behavior is asinine,
> but, we want to enforce stricter gun control for adults
> 
> Alrighty then
Click to expand...


I've played some of those games before, and the apps on the phone the same.  Some of those games can get pretty realistic and violent.  I don't see it as any more or less harmful than cops and robbers.


----------



## FA_Q2

keepitreal said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t the days of
> playing cops and robbers, anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually, it is.  This is because you do not simply get to re-write how children behave so that middle class suburbia can 'feel' better without any actual impact of these asinine policies.
> 
> It causes more harm than good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kids are playing cops and robbers?
Click to expand...

Most of them - they just are not cops and robbers anymore.  My kids call it Pokemon or mine craft.  It involves the exact same thing and usually ends up with one pew pew or another at some time.



> These damn kids are too busy
> on their phones or playing video games....
> kids do not play outside, like when I was a kid


Unfortunately.  Kids need more outdoor time these days but I am just as guilty of taking the easy rout to often as the next parent.



> The way children should behave is constantly rewritten...
> 
> So, policies that govern children’s behavior is asinine,


I am not saying all policies but asinine ones that make normal and HEALTHY behavior into horror stories.


----------



## Foxfyre

keepitreal said:


> Furthermore, how do you chalk it up as....
> kids being kids?
> 
> With everything that’s been going on,
> how is ‘pretend shooting’ normal kid shit?
> 
> This isn’t the days of
> playing cops and robbers, anymore



Yes the kids of today are not the kids of the 1950's, 60's, 70's.  They have been raised in an age of information overload and are subject to societal pressures that kids of earlier generations were not.  And the rules give more authority and control and caretaking responsibilities to the schools than are allowed of the parents.  And the schools too often discourage parent involvement in the schools.  Do they still have homeroom mothers?  Routine parent teacher conferences.  Does the PTA still exist?

The job of feeding, clothing, teaching, educating kids should be primary that of the home, parents, family.  And frankly the old policy of taking kids away from parents who won't feed, cloth, supervise, teach, educate, love them is looking better to me all the time.

In 99.9% of situations, a kid going 'bang bang' with his finger should not be considered unusual or a red flag or cause for alarm to anybody.  But consider that the large majority of mass shooters have been boys from fatherless homes and most of the rest had fathers who were away from the home a great deal.  The only exception I believe was Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan and in that case he was heavily influenced by radical militant Islamic theology.

So far as I know there is pretty much no correlation that can be identified that links kids playing 'bang bang' with their fingers are more likely to be dangerous or violent.

But that is pretty heavy correlation for boys from fatherless homes.  And though most boys from fatherless homes are not and do not become criminal people, and correlation is not evidence of causation, I don't think those are statistics that we should just shrug off and ignore.  It deserves some pretty strong consideration.

In this topsy turvy world however, the most militant among us seem to demand complete obedience to their politically correct doctrine while they seem to be oblivious to some of the most truly harmful results their politically correct society has produced.


----------



## MisterBeale

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## grainbely

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.


----------



## dblack

grainbely said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
Click to expand...


It's just general perception thing. Hyper-sensitive overreactions like this are the calling card of PC Democrats. Trump is flying middle finger to them. That's why people voted for him.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there a link to a kid making a pretend gun out of his finger and a kid actually shooting people later in his life?
> 
> When I was a kid I recall all of us doing that at one time or the other and know of no one using a real gun and killing someone.
> 
> Is there any real correlation or are we as society just being unreasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't reasonable to connect a finger-gun with a future shooter.  But we as a society have been pushed into super-vigilance by a few too many occasions of "what could we have done to see this coming".  So the connection is unreasonable, but it's also understandable.
Click to expand...


so Papageorgio  you got a serious answer and you rated it "funny"?

What exactly do you find "funny" about mass shootings in schools then?  I'm missing something.


----------



## grainbely

dblack said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just general perception thing. Hyper-sensitive overreactions like this are the calling card of PC Democrats. Trump is flying middle finger to them. That's why people voted for him.
Click to expand...

One man's PC is anothers public decency. So in a sense the trump brigade is bucking decency? Trying to take us back to the wild west or stone age so they can say all the toxic stuff they want with it being criticized for it?


----------



## Pogo

grainbely said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
Click to expand...


Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.

We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
Click to expand...

This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.

I think Trump voters are in several categories.

You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.

And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.

And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.

This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.

I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.


----------



## hazlnut

“This is what kids do”??

16 years old... special needs kids...


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
Click to expand...


That then amounts to ballot-box abuse.  And kind of treasonous, insofar as it penalizes the rest of us.  Whatever the status of that it still doesn't follow that "because my school overstepped its reasonable bounds therefore I'll cast a FUCK YOU vote".  All that does is at best nothing and at worst worsen the country.

Nor does it follow that "I don't like the system therefore I'll vote for an orange maniac who's never held a job or accomplished anything but is good at starting fights" for much the same reason ---- but that's what we've all been pointing out on these pages for the last four years.

As far as Category Two, that's sadly the price of a severely broken electoral system, which truly is rigged for a Duopoly that consistently presents "bad candidate" versus "worse candidate", causing many millions, I would venture to guess a majority of those who do vote, to go vote not FOR one but AGAINST another.  As if we're in some grand game of Tic Tac Toe and we need to "block".   And that's gotta be fixed.


----------



## Papageorgio

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
Click to expand...


First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on. 

Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
Click to expand...


That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.  

I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
Click to expand...

Trump won.  And everyone can see that.

All those FUCK YOU votes add up.


----------



## g5000

Papageorgio said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
Click to expand...

I did not vote for either Trump or Clinton in 2016.  I detested both equally.  They are two sides of the same coin.  

I wrote in my vote for President.  My mother died a few months before the election, and I wrote in the candidate she wanted.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
Click to expand...


Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> 
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
Click to expand...

They add up to a clown.  See my avatar.

Trump is exposing just how spineless and rotten the GOP is all the way to the core.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not vote for either Trump or Clinton in 2016.  I detested both equally.  They are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> I wrote in my vote for President.  My mother died a few months before the election, and I wrote in the candidate she wanted.
Click to expand...


What needs to happen is for _*everybody*_ to do that.  The system cannot function as it wants to under a mass electoral strike.

To put it another way the FUCK YOU vote needs to go to the system itself, not one of the banner-holders OF that system.  All the latter does is perpetuate it and dig it deeper.

And I know this is preaching to the choir.  But it should be said.

Not to omit, sympathies for your loss.  I've been there.


----------



## Votto

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



I think g5000 should be on some kind of a terrorist list just for having a kid who would do such a thing.

Now that he is a Trump supporter, except a visit from Mueller.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not vote for either Trump or Clinton in 2016.  I detested both equally.  They are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> I wrote in my vote for President.  My mother died a few months before the election, and I wrote in the candidate she wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What needs to happen is for _*everybody*_ to do that.  The system cannot function as it wants to under a mass electoral strike.
> 
> To put it another way the FUCK YOU vote needs to go to the system itself, not one of the banner-holders OF that system.  All the latter does is perpetuate it and dig it deeper.
Click to expand...

The average American voter is lazy.  They don't even turn out for the primaries.  That's how the fucktards, psychos, retards, and bigots control the outcome.  Fucktards, psychos, retards, and bigots have a lot of energy.  They show up at the primary polls in disproportionate numbers, and they end up deciding which two evils everyone else will have to choose from.

If the American voters got off their fat lazy asses during the primaries, we would end up with better choices.

As I say about so many things, the person to blame for the shit we are in is looking back at you in the mirror.

We get the politicians we deserve.  And this country deserves a pathological liar, adulterer, idiot clown, and thief.


----------



## g5000

I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.

They are putting me on the air today.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.



Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.

Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
Click to expand...

There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.

The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.

I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.


Cool story, which one?


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
Click to expand...

And now we see why districts resort to "zero tolerance" stances.


----------



## g5000

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we see why districts resort to "zero tolerance" stances.
Click to expand...

Zero tolerance of the facts.  They have zero interest in the truth.  I am going to make them scream until they learn to listen.


----------



## buckeye45_73

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




this is the reason I voted for trump. yeah I like most of his policies, but it's the attack on political correctness and leftwing sacred cows. 

we've had our differences, but welcome aboard and I hope you get that story out


----------



## g5000

If anyone hears me on this show today, I would like to remind you of the forum rules about revealing personal details about members of this forum.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we see why districts resort to "zero tolerance" stances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero tolerance of the facts.  They have zero interest in the truth.  I am going to make them scream until they learn to listen.
Click to expand...

Ok.....


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we see why districts resort to "zero tolerance" stances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero tolerance of the facts.  They have zero interest in the truth.  I am going to make them scream until they learn to listen.
Click to expand...


Your aim may be the school but if you're being herded by a MAGA megalomaniac all the focus will go on that, y'all will have collaterally-damaged the national division, and the actual school will be reduced to a bit player.

As I said, don't let them get away with framing this as a political thing.  That's what they'll undoubtedly try to do, and all that does is diffuse your issue and rub salt into a wound.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> If anyone hears me on this show today, I would like to remind you of the forum rules about revealing personal details about members of this forum.



Sure, but you know, if the story should grow legs, your personal details will be out there on a way bigger stage than this forum.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
Click to expand...


Issues like this have been political for the last few decades.  It’s impossible to take politics out of it.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

grainbely said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
Click to expand...


Politically, we have the pro-pc people and the anti-pc people.  Trump is the leader of the anti-pc party.  That’s what he has to do with it.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Richard-H

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




Don't get yourself so upset about this.

On a rainy day in 1975 I was smoking a cigarette under an overhang within inches of my High School's designated smoking area. The principal came by, called me into his office and asked me my name. I made up a name. He then told me I was suspended. I ignored him and went back to class.

In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).

Anyway, I met with the shrink who seemed agree that standing under the overhang when it was raining was a good idea, and that my making up a name was no big deal. I don't think he liked the principal either.

Anyway, I didn't get suspended...but the principal sure had it in for me after that. I graduated and left that worm of a principal behind - a small man with a small amount of authority.

In the case of your son, he should meet with the shrink and tell him the whole truth - that he was playing a game with his friend...not making any malicious gesture towards the teacher. I'm sure that the shrink will conclude that it is nothing to worry about.

The teacher over-reacted. Nowadays, given the number of school shootings teachers have a right to be paranoid and to try to identify any potentially threatening behavior. Perhaps if you son had explained that he was playing a game with a friend - not making any malicious gestures towards anyone - that the teacher wouldn't have done anything.

It's the student that falsely described your son's actions that should be sent to the shrink!


----------



## Richard-H

g5000 said:


> The real bitch of it is that the other kid who was also playing shoot-em-up was not suspended.  The ratfink punks didn't even mention he was also playing shoot-em-up.
> 
> I raised my son not to be rat, so when he was interrogated by security, he kept his friend's name out of it.  He took all the heat.



If your son wasn't doing anything wrong, and your son's friend wasn't doing anything wrong, why didn't he tell the whole truth?

It ain't ratting out if nobody did anything wrong.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Issues like this have been political for the last few decades.  It’s impossible to take politics out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


There's nothing 'political' about *social *issues.  That's just putting on a false front.  And the only thing that accomplishes is to sweep it under the Irrelevancy rug.


----------



## Pogo

Richard-H said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get yourself so upset about this.
> 
> On a rainy day in 1975 I was smoking a cigarette under an overhang within inches of my High School's designated smoking area. The principal came by, called me into his office and asked me my name. I made up a name. He then told me I was suspended. I ignored him and went back to class.
> 
> In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).
> 
> Anyway, I met with the shrink who seemed agree that standing under the overhang when it was raining was a good idea, and that my making up a name was no big deal. I don't think he liked the principal either.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't get suspended...but the principal sure had it in for me after that. I graduated and left that worm of a principal behind - a small man with a small amount of authority.
> 
> In the case of your son, he should meet with the shrink and tell him the whole truth - that he was playing a game with his friend...not making any malicious gesture towards the teacher. I'm sure that the shrink will conclude that it is nothing to worry about.
> 
> The teacher over-reacted. Nowadays, given the number of school shootings teachers have a right to be paranoid and to try to identify any potentially threatening behavior. Perhaps if you son had explained that he was playing a game with a friend - not making any malicious gestures towards anyone - that the teacher wouldn't have done anything.
> 
> It's the student that falsely described your son's actions that should be sent to the shrink!
Click to expand...


What concerned me about this story from the beginning was not so much overreacting to a finger gun, but rather the school's acting on the description by others of an act they never even witnessed.


----------



## OldLady

I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line. 

I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.


----------



## Foxfyre

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
Click to expand...


I would ask you to name ONE Trump supporter to whom Mexicans and/or Muslims was his/her primary motive for voting for President Trump or supporting him now.  Illegal immigration and terrorist activity definitely was A factor for many of us, but I seriously doubt it was the primary factor and certainly not the ONLY factor for anybody.

The vast majority of us were rejecting a hyper partisan status quo mentality of a permanent political class made up of professional politicians, appointed and/or hired bureaucrats who were far more concerned with increasing their own power, prestige, influence,and personal wealth than they cared about solving problems or benefitting the American people.  The ONLY difference between Republicans and Democrats are the constituencies they pretend to represent and they throw different kinds of bones to their respective constituencies just to keep us quiet and/or voting for them and/or sending in the campaign contributions.  But they don't intend to do ANYTHING that would upset their personal gravy trains.  They talk a good game and claim lots of successes, but they don't care much whether they actually accomplish anything or solve any problems and they blame everybody but themselves when they don't.  They figure they'll have theirs and be long gone before it all comes crashing down and then whoever is unlucky enough to be there at that time will get blamed for it.

Enter a presidential candidate with a lot of personal baggage, but who was neither partisan nor professional politician, who offered a vision of a brighter, stronger, more secure, more prosperous, more successful America and stated specific practical things that needed to happen to fix problems, and had a track record of getting hard things done.  THAT's what the vast majority of us voted for.  He sometimes annoys, irritates, embarrasses us, but that is of minor importance when it is up against the fact that for the most part, he has not disappointed us in his efforts to accomplish that vision and he really doesn't care who gets the credit.  Trump supporters rate results as far more important than protocol, status quo, 'it's never been done that way before" etc.

And one of the several reasons I voted for him is he sees political correctness and government social engineering as the same destructive evil that I see it.  I'm pretty darn sure he would be on your side in how the school treated your son.


----------



## pismoe

when are you on and what channel g5000 ??


----------



## Votto

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
Click to expand...


Go talk to the teacher wearing a MAGA hat.

Have someone secretly video the encounter.

You may get rich!!!


----------



## Pogo

Foxfyre said:


> I would ask you to name ONE Trump supporter to whom Mexicans and/or Muslims was his/her primary motive for voting for President Trump or supporting him now.



Does it have to be "one"?  Would a pair suffice?



Foxfyre said:


> I'm pretty darn sure he would be on your side in how the school treated your son.



That's nice, but it isn't the purview of either Presidents or politics.


----------



## Foxfyre

Pogo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask you to name ONE Trump supporter to whom Mexicans and/or Muslims was his/her primary motive for voting for President Trump or supporting him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be "one"?  Would a pair suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty darn sure he would be on your side in how the school treated your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice, but it isn't the purview of either Presidents or politics.
Click to expand...


I'll just wish you a pleasant day Pogo and hope you will review how non sequitur your responses so often are and consider your TDS issues and deal with them at some time.


----------



## Pogo

Foxfyre said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask you to name ONE Trump supporter to whom Mexicans and/or Muslims was his/her primary motive for voting for President Trump or supporting him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be "one"?  Would a pair suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty darn sure he would be on your side in how the school treated your son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice, but it isn't the purview of either Presidents or politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just wish you a pleasant day Pogo and hope you will review how non sequitur your responses so often are and consider your TDS issues and deal with them at some time.
Click to expand...


Love ya Foxy.  Even though you can't answer either of those.  

That's what I do around this joint ---- take emotionally-inflated arguments and let their air out.


----------



## Olde Europe

Foxfyre said:


> The vast majority of us were rejecting a hyper partisan status quo mentality of a permanent political class made up of professional politicians, appointed and/or hired bureaucrats who were far more concerned with increasing their own power, prestige, influence,and personal wealth than they cared about solving problems or benefitting the American people.  The ONLY difference between Republicans and Democrats are the constituencies they pretend to represent and they throw different kinds of bones to their respective constituencies just to keep us quiet and/or voting for them and/or sending in the campaign contributions.  But they don't intend to do ANYTHING that would upset their personal gravy trains.  They talk a good game and claim lots of successes, but they don't care much whether they actually accomplish anything or solve any problems and they blame everybody but themselves when they don't.  They figure they'll have theirs and be long gone before it all comes crashing down and then whoever is unlucky enough to be there at that time will get blamed for it.
> 
> Enter a presidential candidate with a lot of personal baggage, but who was neither partisan nor professional politician, who offered a vision of a brighter, stronger, more secure, more prosperous, more successful America and stated specific practical things that needed to happen to fix problems, and had a track record of getting hard things done.  THAT's what the vast majority of us voted for.  He sometimes annoys, irritates, embarrasses us, but that is of minor importance when it is up against the fact that for the most part, he has not disappointed us in his efforts to accomplish that vision and he really doesn't care who gets the credit.  Trump supporters rate results as far more important than protocol, status quo, 'it's never been done that way before" etc.



Yeah...

1. Government is The Problem.

2. Just with the Trumpy at the helm, Paradise is just around the corner.  Government will make it so.

3. Trumpy lies about everything and his granny, in so doing embarrasses everyone left, right, and center, but hear him out: PARADISE!!!

4. Have you heard?  Results!  North Korea is no longer a threat, and Americans can sleep soundly.

5. Some sure do sleep the mental slumber of the brain-dead - otherwise known as Trumpy's "base" - and they are notoriously calm.  But: RESULTS!!!


UpIsDownistan never ceases to amaze.


----------



## FA_Q2

pismoe said:


> when are you on and what channel g5000 ??


He has directly asked for anonymity.  A lost cause at this point but we all need to respect that as far as we can.


----------



## FA_Q2

OldLady said:


> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.


Why?

Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.  

You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.


----------



## FA_Q2

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now we see why districts resort to "zero tolerance" stances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero tolerance of the facts.  They have zero interest in the truth.  I am going to make them scream until they learn to listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your aim may be the school but if you're being herded by a MAGA megalomaniac all the focus will go on that, y'all will have collaterally-damaged the national division, and the actual school will be reduced to a bit player.
> 
> As I said, don't let them get away with framing this as a political thing.  That's what they'll undoubtedly try to do, and all that does is diffuse your issue and rub salt into a wound.
Click to expand...

Except it IS a political thing.  This is not something that happened in a vacuum - it is a direct result of the asinine politics in this country.  In this case the politics of a particular side.

Trying to take the politics out of this is like ignoring the entire problem.  No, G should not distill this into a singular apolitical event because it is not one.


----------



## OldLady

FA_Q2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
Click to expand...

No, I don't agree with that "side."   I surely wasn't "hitting back politically."  My goodness.


----------



## bodecea

Votto said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are certain personalities out there who relish stories about political correctness run amok.  They would not be household names if they didn't escalate stories into foam flinging diatribes.  I fully expect this to be turned into a hyperbolic MAGA moment.
> 
> The emails I have received from this show have a MAGA signature line.
> 
> I'm fine with all of that.  I am not stopping here.  I plan to kick these idiots in the balls every which way I can.  I'm going to ask them to point me to a rabid lawyer to sic on the school district.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go talk to the teacher wearing a MAGA hat.
> 
> Have someone secretly video the encounter.
> 
> You may get rich!!!
Click to expand...

What would be the point of that?


----------



## FA_Q2

OldLady said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't agree with that "side."   I surely wasn't "hitting back politically."  My goodness.
Click to expand...

I didn't say you were hitting back politically.  You specifically stated that HE SHOULD NOT.  

And your reasoning for this?  Missing.


----------



## Olde Europe

FA_Q2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
Click to expand...


You're quite the mind reader, aren't you?

More importantly, have you given a moment's thought to what would happen to the kid were his story to be picked up by the national tabloid media?  What will be left of him once Rush and Co. are done with either eulogizing him as the next American Sniper, or decrying him as a gun-obsessed monster to come?


----------



## Foxfyre

Olde Europe said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vast majority of us were rejecting a hyper partisan status quo mentality of a permanent political class made up of professional politicians, appointed and/or hired bureaucrats who were far more concerned with increasing their own power, prestige, influence,and personal wealth than they cared about solving problems or benefitting the American people.  The ONLY difference between Republicans and Democrats are the constituencies they pretend to represent and they throw different kinds of bones to their respective constituencies just to keep us quiet and/or voting for them and/or sending in the campaign contributions.  But they don't intend to do ANYTHING that would upset their personal gravy trains.  They talk a good game and claim lots of successes, but they don't care much whether they actually accomplish anything or solve any problems and they blame everybody but themselves when they don't.  They figure they'll have theirs and be long gone before it all comes crashing down and then whoever is unlucky enough to be there at that time will get blamed for it.
> 
> Enter a presidential candidate with a lot of personal baggage, but who was neither partisan nor professional politician, who offered a vision of a brighter, stronger, more secure, more prosperous, more successful America and stated specific practical things that needed to happen to fix problems, and had a track record of getting hard things done.  THAT's what the vast majority of us voted for.  He sometimes annoys, irritates, embarrasses us, but that is of minor importance when it is up against the fact that for the most part, he has not disappointed us in his efforts to accomplish that vision and he really doesn't care who gets the credit.  Trump supporters rate results as far more important than protocol, status quo, 'it's never been done that way before" etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 1. Government is The Problem.
> 
> 2. Just with the Trumpy at the helm, Paradise is just around the corner.  Government will make it so.
> 
> 3. Trumpy lies about everything and his granny, in so doing embarrasses everyone left, right, and center, but hear him out: PARADISE!!!
> 
> 4. Have you heard?  Results!  North Korea is no longer a threat, and Americans can sleep soundly.
> 
> 5. Some sure do sleep the mental slumber of the brain-dead - otherwise known as Trumpy's "base" - and they are notoriously calm.  But: RESULTS!!!
> 
> 
> UpIsDownistan never ceases to amaze.
Click to expand...



And some people engage in actual discussion.  And some post a bunch of insulting and/or hateful hyperbole and sound bites.


----------



## Olde Europe

Foxfyre said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 1. Government is The Problem.
> 
> 2. Just with the Trumpy at the helm, Paradise is just around the corner.  Government will make it so.
> 
> 3. Trumpy lies about everything and his granny, in so doing embarrasses everyone left, right, and center, but hear him out: PARADISE!!!
> 
> 4. Have you heard?  Results!  North Korea is no longer a threat, and Americans can sleep soundly.
> 
> 5. Some sure do sleep the mental slumber of the brain-dead - otherwise known as Trumpy's "base" - and they are notoriously calm.  But: RESULTS!!!
> 
> 
> UpIsDownistan never ceases to amaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people engage in actual discussion.  And some post a bunch of insulting and/or hateful hyperbole and sound bites.
Click to expand...


Discussion requires folks to stick with the facts as they know them.  Inventing an entire, self-contradictory, laughably round-the-bend, up-is-down alternative reality, over several paragraphs, is an insult to the intelligence of everyone watching the sordid spectacle, and an invitation to extensive ridicule.

If you can't deal with what you amply deserve, get the hell out of the kitchen.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.


----------



## xyz

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


But seriously you don't know what that teacher's political leanings are, it could be either way  and she is still stupid.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.


Who?


----------



## bodecea

xyz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously you don't know what that teacher's political leanings are, it could be either way  and she is still stupid.
Click to expand...

I read the OP...the teacher wasn't in the room when this happened....


----------



## Foxfyre

Olde Europe said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 1. Government is The Problem.
> 
> 2. Just with the Trumpy at the helm, Paradise is just around the corner.  Government will make it so.
> 
> 3. Trumpy lies about everything and his granny, in so doing embarrasses everyone left, right, and center, but hear him out: PARADISE!!!
> 
> 4. Have you heard?  Results!  North Korea is no longer a threat, and Americans can sleep soundly.
> 
> 5. Some sure do sleep the mental slumber of the brain-dead - otherwise known as Trumpy's "base" - and they are notoriously calm.  But: RESULTS!!!
> 
> 
> UpIsDownistan never ceases to amaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some people engage in actual discussion.  And some post a bunch of insulting and/or hateful hyperbole and sound bites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Discussion requires folks to stick with the facts as they know them.  Inventing an entire, self-contradictory, laughably round-the-bend, up-is-down alternative reality, over several paragraphs, is an insult to the intelligence of everyone watching the sordid spectacle, and an invitation to extensive ridicule.
> 
> If you can't deal with what you amply deserve, get the hell out of the kitchen.
Click to expand...


I am pretty realistic in the kitchen.  You were not at all realistic with your post.


----------



## g5000

DigitalDrifter said:


> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.


What do you think?


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Is it in Norwegian?


----------



## g5000

bodecea said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously you don't know what that teacher's political leanings are, it could be either way  and she is still stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the OP...the teacher wasn't in the room when this happened....
Click to expand...

That's correct.  The person who suspended my son after her bogus investigation is the vice principal.  

I just had a confrontation with the principal and the school counselor.  Holy shit, it was amazing just how cowardly this fucking bitch is.  She is used to bullying kids around, but acted like a totally spineless fuckwit when dealing with an adult.

I am not kidding.  I am having a hard time trying to think of someone I have encountered before who is this big a coward.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
Click to expand...

At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

OldLady said:


> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.



It's a mistake to let parents and taxpayers know what's going on behind the scenes in their schools?  I don't think so. I think it would be a mistake if we didn't.


----------



## g5000

The principal admitted they redid their investigation and talked to the other kid my son was horsing around with.

So even though they know their "lone wolf" fucking fable is bullshit now, she refused to apologize and insisted my son still has to prove he isn't mentally ill!

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Pogo

FA_Q2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
Click to expand...


Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.

Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.

Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?

I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.

I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.

As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Issues like this have been political for the last few decades.  It’s impossible to take politics out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing 'political' about *social *issues.  That's just putting on a false front.  And the only thing that accomplishes is to sweep it under the Irrelevancy rug.
Click to expand...


This isn't a social issue, it's an education issue.  When crap like this is going on in our schools, we need to know this and you can bet your last dime opinions would be drawn on party lines.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Richard-H said:


> In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).



Did you explain that you were a Democrat?


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> The principal admitted they redid their investigation and talked to the other kid my son was horsing around with.
> 
> So even though they know their "lone wolf" fucking fable is bullshit now, she refused to apologize and insisted my son still has to prove he isn't mentally ill!
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.



I'd still like to know how they purport to act on the basis of other people's descriptions of an incident they didn't even see.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
Click to expand...

It is definitely a political issue.  I posted about my son having a pen confiscated because it was made out of a shell casing.  The teacher is an anti-gun far left hippie.  And the principal kept the pen until I kicked him in the balls and forced them to give it back to my son.

That principal is now a district superintendent and he has the final call on allowing my son back to school and he is being a total prick.

Even though he now knows ALL the facts, and he now knows the reason my son was suspended was based on a bogus fable, he STILL will not reinstate my son unless my son is forced to talk to a counselor about this non-existent event!

Right out of Kafka.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted by the producer of a nationwide program.  The host is a household name.
> 
> They are putting me on the air today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  This kind of thing needs airing and national discussing.
> 
> Just don't let them frame it as a "political" thing.  They always do that to take our eyes off the ball.  All it does is entrench more tribalism.  They do that just because tribalism is good for ratings.  If they go there, call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Issues like this have been political for the last few decades.  It’s impossible to take politics out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing 'political' about *social *issues.  That's just putting on a false front.  And the only thing that accomplishes is to sweep it under the Irrelevancy rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a social issue, it's an education issue.  When crap like this is going on in our schools, we need to know this and you can bet your last dime opinions would be drawn on party lines.
Click to expand...


There again, you're leaning on this false dichotomy crutch where everything in the world reduces to two "parties".  
Guess what -- IT DOESN'T.

Y'all dichotomy-obsessed wags slay me.  Now you want to trot the Duopoly into _*schools*_??


----------



## g5000

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you explain that you were a Democrat?
Click to expand...

Until last year, I was a Republican.  I'm now registered as an Independent. 

Unlike Trump who was a registered Democrat until he figured out the GOP would be a lot easier to hoax.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely a political issue.  I posted about my son having a pen confiscated because it was made out of a shell casing.  The teacher is an anti-gun far left hippie.  And the principal kept the pen until I kicked him in the balls and forced them to give it back to my son.
> 
> That principal is now a district superintendent and he has the final call on allowing my son back to school and he is being a total prick.
> 
> Even though he now knows ALL the facts, and he now knows the reason my son was suspended was based on a bogus fable, he STILL will not reinstate my son unless my son is forced to talk to a counselor about this non-existent event!
> 
> Right out of Kafka.
Click to expand...


You still haven't made the case for it being a "political" issue.  Sure, you had a conflict, sure, you and the super have different values on what things mean and what should be allowed in the school environment.  None of that is "political".  Nor (again) is gun violence itself.  That's a social disease.  Just as your difference of opinion on whether a pen made of gun parts is appropriate, is a variance in _cultural _values.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

g5000 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
Click to expand...


You're a star.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

g5000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you explain that you were a Democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until last year, I was a Republican.  I'm now registered as an Independent.
> 
> Unlike Trump who was a registered Democrat until he figured out the GOP would be a lot easier to hoax.
Click to expand...


Either that, or he just got sick of the liberal bullshit as well.  That's more likely the reason.


----------



## g5000

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely a political issue.  I posted about my son having a pen confiscated because it was made out of a shell casing.  The teacher is an anti-gun far left hippie.  And the principal kept the pen until I kicked him in the balls and forced them to give it back to my son.
> 
> That principal is now a district superintendent and he has the final call on allowing my son back to school and he is being a total prick.
> 
> Even though he now knows ALL the facts, and he now knows the reason my son was suspended was based on a bogus fable, he STILL will not reinstate my son unless my son is forced to talk to a counselor about this non-existent event!
> 
> Right out of Kafka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't made the case for it being a "political" issue.  Sure, you had a conflict, sure, you and the super have different values on what things mean and what should be allowed in the school environment.  None of that is "political".  Nor (again) is gun violence itself.  That's a social disease.
Click to expand...

Determining the direction we want our schools to go, and how they should be run, is as political as it gets.

I'm surprised you don't understand that.


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely a political issue.  I posted about my son having a pen confiscated because it was made out of a shell casing.  The teacher is an anti-gun far left hippie.  And the principal kept the pen until I kicked him in the balls and forced them to give it back to my son.
> 
> That principal is now a district superintendent and he has the final call on allowing my son back to school and he is being a total prick.
> 
> Even though he now knows ALL the facts, and he now knows the reason my son was suspended was based on a bogus fable, he STILL will not reinstate my son unless my son is forced to talk to a counselor about this non-existent event!
> 
> Right out of Kafka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't made the case for it being a "political" issue.  Sure, you had a conflict, sure, you and the super have different values on what things mean and what should be allowed in the school environment.  None of that is "political".  Nor (again) is gun violence itself.  That's a social disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Determining the direction we want our schools to go, and how they should be run, is as political as it gets.
> 
> I'm surprised you don't understand that.
Click to expand...


Are not the vast majority of school board elections, like most municipalities, _nonpartisan_?  Where does that leave you "politically" if you have a grievance with a particular official?


----------



## Missourian

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Told you I knew you were a smart fella...had no doubt you'd come around eventually.


----------



## Richard-H

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> In about 2 weeks I was called down to his office and my parents were called in. He insisted that I go to a shrink because I had lied so well. (Did he think I was supposed to twitch?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you explain that you were a Democrat?
Click to expand...


Politics have nothing to do with it. Learning to play poker since I've been in diapers is how I learned to keep a straight face.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Missourian said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Told you I knew you were a smart fella...had no doubt you'd come around eventually.
Click to expand...


Being on the left side sounds good until you suffer the consequences of their policies, stances or movements. 

You might say you are all for cross dressers using women's restrooms until you find one or more was in your daughters changing or bathrooms in school.  You might like the idea of gun control until you or somebody in your family is threatened and you find out you have limitations on what you can buy to defend them.  You might think it's humane to be against the death penalty until somebody close to you is murdered.  You might think the federal government has the right to control what you eat until you notice your kid is losing unnecessary weight because Mooochelle stopped your school from providing edible food.  You might think allowing foreigners to flow into our country is humane until one of them gets drunk and smashes their car into your front porch.

Leftist policies sound really great, but in reality, are destructive to our country and heritage.

You have to suffer liberalism to really understand it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Olde Europe said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite the mind reader, aren't you?
> 
> More importantly, have you given a moment's thought to what would happen to the kid were his story to be picked up by the national tabloid media?  What will be left of him once Rush and Co. are done with either eulogizing him as the next American Sniper, or decrying him as a gun-obsessed monster to come?
Click to expand...

I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.  

You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.


----------



## FA_Q2

Pogo said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
Click to expand...

Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.


----------



## dblack

FA_Q2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite the mind reader, aren't you?
> 
> More importantly, have you given a moment's thought to what would happen to the kid were his story to be picked up by the national tabloid media?  What will be left of him once Rush and Co. are done with either eulogizing him as the next American Sniper, or decrying him as a gun-obsessed monster to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.
> 
> You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.
Click to expand...


When I was a kid, I used to worry about bringing home bad news from school. I worried because I was afraid my parents would charge up to the school and raise a fuss, sure that the teacher was unfairly picking on me. In point of fact, they were often wrong. They were always on my side, and I  was often wrong. But it felt good to know they had my back. I didn't realize how rare this was until I grew up and started talking to others who didn't have that kind of support.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Told you I knew you were a smart fella...had no doubt you'd come around eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the left side sounds good until you suffer the consequences of their policies, stances or movements.
> 
> You might say you are all for cross dressers using women's restrooms until you find one or more was in your daughters changing or bathrooms in school.  You might like the idea of gun control until you or somebody in your family is threatened and you find out you have limitations on what you can buy to defend them.  You might think it's humane to be against the death penalty until somebody close to you is murdered.  You might think the federal government has the right to control what you eat until you notice your kid is losing unnecessary weight because Mooochelle stopped your school from providing edible food.  You might think allowing foreigners to flow into our country is humane until one of them gets drunk and smashes their car into your front porch.
> 
> Leftist policies sound really great, but in reality, are destructive to our country and heritage.
> 
> You have to suffer liberalism to really understand it.
Click to expand...


Look at the responses here between conservatives and known liberals.  How can anybody say this has nothing to do with politics?


----------



## Olde Europe

FA_Q2 said:


> I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.
> 
> You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.



So, G5000 put this whole sordid tale up for discussion, and we all thought we're going to make the call, and now, at posting  #710, you inform us it remained his call all the time?

Darn!


----------



## FA_Q2

Olde Europe said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.
> 
> You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, G5000 put this whole sordid tale up for discussion, and we all thought we're going to make the call, and now, at posting  #710, you inform us it remained his call all the time?
> 
> Darn!
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about?

Cant follow a basic conversation?


----------



## Death Angel

Tards living in the shit they create

Then they move to red states and destroy those states.

Tardism is a cancer.


----------



## Olde Europe




----------



## OldLady

FA_Q2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite the mind reader, aren't you?
> 
> More importantly, have you given a moment's thought to what would happen to the kid were his story to be picked up by the national tabloid media?  What will be left of him once Rush and Co. are done with either eulogizing him as the next American Sniper, or decrying him as a gun-obsessed monster to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.
> 
> You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm just shy so I'm putting myself in the kid's shoes and not liking it one bit.


----------



## OldLady

dblack said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're quite the mind reader, aren't you?
> 
> More importantly, have you given a moment's thought to what would happen to the kid were his story to be picked up by the national tabloid media?  What will be left of him once Rush and Co. are done with either eulogizing him as the next American Sniper, or decrying him as a gun-obsessed monster to come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think that HIS FATHER is the one to make that call.
> 
> You know, the one right here that is taking this to the national stage.  I know, I know, you and old lady must know better than his father does because....  well just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, I used to worry about bringing home bad news from school. I worried because I was afraid my parents would charge up to the school and raise a fuss, sure that the teacher was unfairly picking on me. In point of fact, they were often wrong. They were always on my side, and I  was often wrong. But it felt good to know they had my back. I didn't realize how rare this was until I grew up and started talking to others who didn't have that kind of support.
Click to expand...

Wow.  I could have used YOUR parents.   I was worried about bringing home bad news from school because I knew I'd be in twice as much trouble there as at school.


----------



## Pogo

FA_Q2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.
Click to expand...


No I don't accept that creation premise at all that social pressures and guidelines take their cues from politicians.  Not even close.  It's the exact opposite.

You have a wide-ranging social crisis, in this case school gun violence (or gun violence in general), but it could be any crisis.  Consensus of opinion coalesces in the *general public* regarding what to do about it.  In the case of a cultural divide on that crisis we get multiple and conflicting consensuses --- competing or opposing "camps".  ONLY once those camps are established will politicians declare themselves to be "in" this one or that one.  Politicians absolutely DO NOT lead sociocultural changes --- they _follow _them.  According to whichever "camp" will serve their own ambitions.

I'll again point to my ready go-to example: smoking tobacco.  If you're of a certain age you know it used to be a very common practice.  Doctors smoked.  Restaurants.  Freaking _planes_.  There was no such thing as a no-smoking section.  You either smoked, or you put up with it.  Every movie actor and TV scenario... watch Mike Wallace at the intro here between 0:15 and 0:25.  He even casually tosses his match on the floor.

​
Nothing remotely like that would happen today.  Nor would you likely see a screen actor, even the villain, smoking. And of course smoking on a plane is right out.  That's a cultural shift.  Politicians didn't do that.  What happened is that the general public _collectively _decided it wasn't going to put up with smoking.  And so you get (first) reserved no-smoking sections in restaurants and (eventually) no smoking at all in them.  You may cherrypick a random politician jumping on the bandwagon passing a local ordinance about smoking in bars but again that's a _*reaction *_to where the public is already leading them.  The old adage "if the people lead eventually the leaders will follow" sometimes actually works.

Moreover the way that smoking got started in the first place and sustained itself and grew to such a degree, was via *advertising* --- not politics.  And that's far more influential.  The bottom line to this analogy is not a lot of people smoke any more and politicians didn't do that --- WE did.

Or take the (false) association of religion with politics.  In wayback-then, the same time all that smoking was going on, there was no imaginary "correlation" between what your religion was and what your politics were.  They went together like fish and bicycles.  Along comes the Jerry Falwell ilk (again, enter _advertising_) and suddenly we've got "camps" with fake political party "associations" .  Politicians didn't do that -- they _followed _the Falwells.  And only did so when they thought it would sell.

Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.

This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.

So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.


----------



## Olde Europe

Pogo said:


> Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.
> 
> This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.
> 
> So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.



There certainly is a lot of valid thought in the above, and "cultural values" do play a role in all of it.  Still, I think you are talking past each other mainly because you are using a narrower definition of "political" than usual, meaning, it's political if politicians are involved in leading roles.  I'd say, whenever a group of people gets together to haggle over how not just to deal with themselves, but how a broader circle of people ought to live together, how behavior should be regulated (in a school district, town, State, or the nation), it is already political, no matter professional politicians' involvement, or none.  In addition to that, it should also be clear that politics does have an influence on cultural values, as the surge in gun nuttery during the last decades demonstrates.

Moreover, the safety of schools has long escaped your narrower definition, when the schools were declared gun-free zones, and the NRA tried to get that revoked.  There is a surprising number of political and professional organizations involved with how guns / violence / counseling etc. and schools should be regulated / improved, including paying attention to first signs indicating a possible later resort to violence.  See here, and here, and here, and here, for instance.


----------



## grainbely

Pogo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, Rump has nothing to do with it.  He's only tangentially connected to the issue at all by virtue of having proposed to rub salt into the wound by "arming teachers", a sick fantasy he seems to have dropped like a hot potato.  So making the leap to vote for him not only doesn't follow, it's counterintuitive.
> 
> We seem to be unable of late to distinguish between political demagogues and cultural sickness.  Where anyone gets the idea that a POTUS dictates culture is beyond my comprehensional pay grade.
> 
> 
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
Click to expand...

They add up to everyone getting fucked.


----------



## grainbely

Ray From Cleveland said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> What does trump have to do with this? Schools take guns seriously what with all the hysterical school shootings. They are trying what they can to prevent them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politically, we have the pro-pc people and the anti-pc people.  Trump is the leader of the anti-pc party.  That’s what he has to do with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

His crew has their own PC rules. Similar outraged reactions or immediate dismissal, too.


----------



## Papageorgio

grainbely said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This incident has helped me to understand why some people would vote for Trump.  They are simply fed up.
> 
> I think Trump voters are in several categories.
> 
> You have the voters for whom the election was all about Mexicans and Muslims.  Most of the Trump supporters on this forum are of that variety.
> 
> And then you have the voters who can't stand Trump but hated Hillary a little or a lot more.  That's the category my father and most of my extended family fall into.
> 
> And then there are the voters who can sense that our country is on the wrong track, and that they are being robbed.  They don't know exactly how the mechanism of the robbery works, but they can feel it.  They feel it in their bones.  Because of this, they believe the whole system is rigged against them and they want the whole apple cart overturned, damn the consequences.
> 
> This last category is made up of people on the left and the right of the political spectrum.  And more and more people are joining that category every day.
> 
> I am repulsed by the first category of people.  I am frustrated by the second category.  But I empathize with and understand the last category, because they are right.  And I can forgive them for casting a big FUCK YOU vote for Trump aimed at the system which is regularly fucking  them in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
Click to expand...


Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Papageorgio said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
Click to expand...


How can we do that?  Look what the media does to these people.  

Now Congress and even the state of New York are investigating Trump with no reason other than Donald Trump is Donald Trump. Pure hatred and the maniacal attempt to remove him from office.  With George Bush, they dug up a 20 year old DUI.  They tried to shame him by stating he went AWOL in the military.  They even made claims 911 was his doing and he only did it to blame middle-eastern people. 

Mitt Romney is as clean as the wind driven snow, but the MSM managed to demonize him by stating he got out of the military by going to school, he was born with a silver spoon, he went on vacation and put the dog carrier on the roof of his car and strapped it down.  He has a car lift in his garage.  He was responsible for the death of an employees spouse because he cut their healthcare insurance.  He held down a schoolmate in high school and gave him a haircut.  

What "good" person would want to run for office today?  Look at what they did to Judge Kavanaugh.  I mean, the media is responsible for the low quality of representatives that we end up with.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

g5000 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
Click to expand...


You did great.

Thing is though, I'm honestly surprised that you were so surprised about this. I've heard a # of stories of kids getting in trouble using "finger" guns in school.
It's absurd, but nothing surprises me when it comes to our schools today.

There are many stories like this one:

10-year-old suspended over finger gun  - CNN


----------



## DigitalDrifter

You can listen to the OP's interview on the Lars Larson show at this link. 

Click at the 50:20 mark, and the interview starts right after that.


----------



## Gracie

g5000 said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, and sounds as if it was an over reaction. But here's the thing. After nearly every school shooting, when the shooters past conduct is dissected, little signs emerge that were often overlooked.  Well, it looks as if schools are now looking into them pro-actively.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows my son.  The security guy even told me this whole thing is fucking stupid.  He knows my son, and he knows my son is one of the kindest people in the world.
> 
> We commiserated for a while over the fucking idiotic hyper-vigilance going on.
> 
> It's the assistant vice principal who is the problem.
> 
> She and I have had a run-in before when I found out the high school gives out contraceptives to the kids without the parents knowledge or consent.  We had a gigantic shouting match about it in her office one day.  I told her if I found out she ever gave any condoms to my son, or the pill to my daughters, without my consent, I would sue them back to the caves.
> 
> She tried to tell me the high school clinic was not part of the school.  This is a clinic INSIDE the high school, with our high school name on it.  That's when I fucking lost it.
Click to expand...

So...when are ya gonna change your avie and sigline, comrade?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DigitalDrifter said:


> You can listen to the OP's interview on the Lars Larson show at this link.
> 
> Click at the 50:20 mark, and the interview starts right after that.



I clicked it but it didn't work.  It made my US Message Board reload three times and nothing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to the OP's interview on the Lars Larson show at this link.
> 
> Click at the 50:20 mark, and the interview starts right after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked it but it didn't work.  It made my US Message Board reload three times and nothing.
Click to expand...


Ok, try this. Click on the podcast for 2/15.

Podcast - The Lars Larson Show


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to the OP's interview on the Lars Larson show at this link.
> 
> Click at the 50:20 mark, and the interview starts right after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked it but it didn't work.  It made my US Message Board reload three times and nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, try this. Click on the podcast for 2/15.
> 
> Podcast - The Lars Larson Show
Click to expand...


I appreciate that.  To be honest, I don't even know this host.  But I enjoyed the clip.  Good for you G.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can listen to the OP's interview on the Lars Larson show at this link.
> 
> Click at the 50:20 mark, and the interview starts right after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked it but it didn't work.  It made my US Message Board reload three times and nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, try this. Click on the podcast for 2/15.
> 
> Podcast - The Lars Larson Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appreciate that.  To be honest, I don't even know this host.  But I enjoyed the clip.  Good for you G.
Click to expand...


Lars has a northwest show M-F during the afternoon, and a national show M-F at night. 
He's been on for years.

Here's the list of stations he's on:
Affiliates - The Lars Larson Show


----------



## Ravi

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


That would be a stupid reaction, letting a stupid school ruling make you into a trump supporter. Teachers are terrified of school shooters with good reason. It is sad that the ease of obtaining guns has led to cracking down on normal teen horse play.


----------



## Norman

Ravi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a stupid reaction, letting a stupid school ruling make you into a trump supporter. Teachers are terrified of school shooters with good reason. It is sad that the ease of obtaining guns has led to cracking down on normal teen horse play.
Click to expand...


Is there anything that guns aren't responsible of?

Maybe turn off CNN once in a while.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a stupid reaction, letting a stupid school ruling make you into a trump supporter. Teachers are terrified of school shooters with good reason. It is sad that the ease of obtaining guns has led to cracking down on normal teen horse play.
Click to expand...


What does the ability to obtain guns have to do with kids screwing around?  Some kids have always lived in households where guns were present without any incidents.  Of course back then, we had two parent families and a deep belief in God.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
Click to expand...

Never heard of him....or is it her?


----------



## FA_Q2

bodecea said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
Click to expand...

Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.


----------



## bodecea

FA_Q2 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listening right now to the OP on the Lars Larson show.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
Click to expand...

Ok...still never heard of him.


----------



## FA_Q2

Pogo said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't accept that creation premise at all that social pressures and guidelines take their cues from politicians.  Not even close.  It's the exact opposite.
> 
> You have a wide-ranging social crisis, in this case school gun violence (or gun violence in general), but it could be any crisis.  Consensus of opinion coalesces in the *general public* regarding what to do about it.  In the case of a cultural divide on that crisis we get multiple and conflicting consensuses --- competing or opposing "camps".  ONLY once those camps are established will politicians declare themselves to be "in" this one or that one.  Politicians absolutely DO NOT lead sociocultural changes --- they _follow _them.  According to whichever "camp" will serve their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> I'll again point to my ready go-to example: smoking tobacco.  If you're of a certain age you know it used to be a very common practice.  Doctors smoked.  Restaurants.  Freaking _planes_.  There was no such thing as a no-smoking section.  You either smoked, or you put up with it.  Every movie actor and TV scenario... watch Mike Wallace at the intro here between 0:15 and 0:25.  He even casually tosses his match on the floor.
> 
> ​
> Nothing remotely like that would happen today.  Nor would you likely see a screen actor, even the villain, smoking. And of course smoking on a plane is right out.  That's a cultural shift.  Politicians didn't do that.  What happened is that the general public _collectively _decided it wasn't going to put up with smoking.  And so you get (first) reserved no-smoking sections in restaurants and (eventually) no smoking at all in them.  You may cherrypick a random politician jumping on the bandwagon passing a local ordinance about smoking in bars but again that's a _*reaction *_to where the public is already leading them.  The old adage "if the people lead eventually the leaders will follow" sometimes actually works.
Click to expand...


With you so far.


> Moreover the way that smoking got started in the first place and sustained itself and grew to such a degree, was via *advertising* --- not politics.  And that's far more influential.  The bottom line to this analogy is not a lot of people smoke any more and politicians didn't do that --- WE did.


And what really took out smoking was also advertising - almost exclusively by government but okay.  You are assuming that I accept these two instances are even remotely related.  They are not.


> Or take the (false) association of religion with politics.  In wayback-then, the same time all that smoking was going on, there was no imaginary "correlation" between what your religion was and what your politics were.  They went together like fish and bicycles.  Along comes the Jerry Falwell ilk (again, enter _advertising_) and suddenly we've got "camps" with fake political party "associations" .  Politicians didn't do that -- they _followed _the Falwells.  And only did so when they thought it would sell.
> 
> Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.


Yes it is their environment BUT you ignoring that the policies we are railing against here do not need to originate from a specific politician does not mean they are not intrinsically integrated within a specific political base.  It is the mentality on the left that has led to this hysteria and IT IS NOT LOCAL.  This happens all over the place to tons of people that are unwilling to stand up because that is a pain in the ass. 

Further, this policy WAS passed by politicians - that is what a school board is.  The anti-gun movement is spearheaded by political groups and politicians - not a general grass roots movement. 


> This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.
> 
> So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.


And I still agree - it is a cultural problem.  This is an example of not addressing the cultural issues and, instead, using massive overreaction and policy to 'solve' the problem.


----------



## FA_Q2

bodecea said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...still never heard of him.
Click to expand...

And....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...still never heard of him.
Click to expand...


You should think about expanding your horizons.


----------



## pismoe

XponentialChaos said:


> I don't know...10th grade seems a bit old to be making bang-bang hand gestures.  I know it was harmless, but I can see it being really awkward for the other students at that age.
> 
> Imagine seeing adults make those gestures at each other.  It would be weird.  Harmless I'm sure, but weird.
> 
> Imagine seeing a few 5-year-old make those gestures.  It would be cute.  Just kids being kids.  Not weird at all.
> 
> I think 10th grade is a bit past that "kids being kids" stage and it starts looking weird to their fellow classmates.  I think the social structure at that age is all about fitting in, acting cool, being popular, talking to pretty girls, etc.  I think bang-bang hand gestures can easily seem out of place at that age.  The administrators obviously waaaayyyyy over-reacted about this, but I think there's a life lesson here.  Somewhere.
> 
> My $0.02.


-----------------------------------------------  yeah , that's why the USA and big cities have millions of drivers giving the finger to each other .   Kids doing 'bang bang' to each other is simply Free Expression and is polite and harmless    Expo .


----------



## XponentialChaos

pismoe said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...10th grade seems a bit old to be making bang-bang hand gestures.  I know it was harmless, but I can see it being really awkward for the other students at that age.
> 
> Imagine seeing adults make those gestures at each other.  It would be weird.  Harmless I'm sure, but weird.
> 
> Imagine seeing a few 5-year-old make those gestures.  It would be cute.  Just kids being kids.  Not weird at all.
> 
> I think 10th grade is a bit past that "kids being kids" stage and it starts looking weird to their fellow classmates.  I think the social structure at that age is all about fitting in, acting cool, being popular, talking to pretty girls, etc.  I think bang-bang hand gestures can easily seem out of place at that age.  The administrators obviously waaaayyyyy over-reacted about this, but I think there's a life lesson here.  Somewhere.
> 
> My $0.02.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  yeah , that's why the USA and big cities have millions of drivers giving the finger to each other .   Kids doing 'bang bang' to each other is simply Free Expression and is polite and harmless    Expo .
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with what I wrote.


----------



## Pogo

FA_Q2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for G's son.  Taking a sophomore kid's business to Limbaugh or Carr to make political war is just plain over the line.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for G, but this is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't accept that creation premise at all that social pressures and guidelines take their cues from politicians.  Not even close.  It's the exact opposite.
> 
> You have a wide-ranging social crisis, in this case school gun violence (or gun violence in general), but it could be any crisis.  Consensus of opinion coalesces in the *general public* regarding what to do about it.  In the case of a cultural divide on that crisis we get multiple and conflicting consensuses --- competing or opposing "camps".  ONLY once those camps are established will politicians declare themselves to be "in" this one or that one.  Politicians absolutely DO NOT lead sociocultural changes --- they _follow _them.  According to whichever "camp" will serve their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> I'll again point to my ready go-to example: smoking tobacco.  If you're of a certain age you know it used to be a very common practice.  Doctors smoked.  Restaurants.  Freaking _planes_.  There was no such thing as a no-smoking section.  You either smoked, or you put up with it.  Every movie actor and TV scenario... watch Mike Wallace at the intro here between 0:15 and 0:25.  He even casually tosses his match on the floor.
> 
> ​
> Nothing remotely like that would happen today.  Nor would you likely see a screen actor, even the villain, smoking. And of course smoking on a plane is right out.  That's a cultural shift.  Politicians didn't do that.  What happened is that the general public _collectively _decided it wasn't going to put up with smoking.  And so you get (first) reserved no-smoking sections in restaurants and (eventually) no smoking at all in them.  You may cherrypick a random politician jumping on the bandwagon passing a local ordinance about smoking in bars but again that's a _*reaction *_to where the public is already leading them.  The old adage "if the people lead eventually the leaders will follow" sometimes actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With you so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the way that smoking got started in the first place and sustained itself and grew to such a degree, was via *advertising* --- not politics.  And that's far more influential.  The bottom line to this analogy is not a lot of people smoke any more and politicians didn't do that --- WE did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what really took out smoking was also advertising - almost exclusively by government but okay.  You are assuming that I accept these two instances are even remotely related.  They are not.
Click to expand...


The government doesn't advertise, nor is it even possible (for any entity) to advertise NOT buying something.  At this point we must needs define terms.  "Advertising" means the persuasion of masses of people to *buy* something they don't need (because if they DO need it, advertising is unnecessary).

You may be thinking of PSAs the American Cancer Society ran on TV and radio.  And you may also recall that cigarette advertising used to appear on television, radio, magazines and newspapers, and then disappeared.  What some people don't know is that was a voluntary disappearance engaged by the tobacco companies themselves.  Such advertising was not banned; they, the tobacco industry, _pulled _it.

This is a small point but it directly relates to the example of a cultural value shift that was effected _*without *_politics.  There is for example no ban on cigarette advertising in magazines, and it probably still exists in some pockets.  But publishers in general evolved to finding such ads distasteful for their readership.  All this sea change is the result of cultural value shift, and it's got nothing to do with politics.





FA_Q2 said:


> Or take the (false) association of religion with politics.  In wayback-then, the same time all that smoking was going on, there was no imaginary "correlation" between what your religion was and what your politics were.  They went together like fish and bicycles.  Along comes the Jerry Falwell ilk (again, enter _advertising_) and suddenly we've got "camps" with fake political party "associations" .  Politicians didn't do that -- they _followed _the Falwells.  And only did so when they thought it would sell.
> 
> Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is their environment BUT you ignoring that the policies we are railing against here do not need to originate from a specific politician does not mean they are not intrinsically integrated within a specific political base.  It is the mentality on the left that has led to this hysteria and IT IS NOT LOCAL.  This happens all over the place to tons of people that are unwilling to stand up because that is a pain in the ass.
Click to expand...


It absolutely IS local, and to underscore this point I refer you to the previous tangenst upthread about the idea of kids bringing guns to school.  Several posters here claim they, or people they knew, would regularly tote firearms to their high school, one even referring to a gun rack.  Where I grew up the only time that happened (that we know of), the kid who came armed got found out, surrounded and suspended (or possibly expelled).  It was a near riot.

Whelp, if we accept the word of these other posters that they brought their guns to school --- can't imagine why one would do that but if we take their word  ---- then the only explanation for this discrepancy is that my high school was in the northeastern suburbs and theirs was in Dodge City nor Montana or wherever.  And that means a variance in, wait for it --- LOCAL cultural standards.

I might add that when my high school firearms incident occurred, it just seemed bizarre once we found out what all the screaming was about.  This was the 1960s, way before mass school shootings became a thing, and both the idea of bringing firearms to school and the dramatic reaction of the school officials.because both ideas were unknown to us.  If we go by the claims of other posters in the thread, such an act would have been not at all bizarre in other places (again: LOCAL), but there is no way the school officials' reaction had anything to do with "politics"   Clearly it was a simple concern for the public safety of the student body, in the same way that an airline pilot and crew act in the interest of passenger safety.  "Politics" has zero to do with that.






FA_Q2 said:


> Further, this policy WAS passed by politicians - that is what a school board is.  The anti-gun movement is spearheaded by political groups and politicians - not a general grass roots movement.



Again, as pointed out before, elections for low-level offices like school boards, and in fact most municipalities, are non-partisan.  Just because there's an election doesn't mean the position is "political".  Scan your local ballot for judges up for election --- where's the "politics" there?  'Round here all I see is "how much experience I have for this position" along with mindless fluff like "I have three children".  As I often point out, the sheriff in my town runs variously as a "Democrat" or as a "Republican" depending on what he thinks will carry him that year (and how much support he gets from the local party) --- either way it's the same guy doing the same job in the same way.  There ain't nothing "political" about sheriffing any more than there is about running a city or a school system.  So NO, these school boarders are not "politicians" unless they later leave the school position and go run for an actual political office.  They're simply administrative wonks who fancy themselves competent to run an educational institution.

And I take direct issue with your claim that an "anti-gun movement" is "spearheaded by" anything, or even exists.  An anti-*mass-slaughter of random innocents *movement surely does but it's abjectly insulting to suggest it's some kind of astroturfed puppet.   All it takes is an aversion to rampant gun violence.   You seem to be trying to compare this with an advertised product, and that's absurd.

In the same way, to refer back to previous analogy, there was  no anti-smoking "movement spearheaded by" a group or politicians or any entity.  We the People simply got fed up with it, and demanded change, and that's what happens when we speak.  So I absolutely reject this idea that there is an "anti-gun movement spearheaded by" anything.  Whatever rhetoric, whatever ideas, whatever proposals bubble up out of concern for rampant gun violence was spearheaded by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold and Dylann Roof and Adam Lanza and James Holmes and Jared Loughner (etc etc etc etc etc) --- THERE is your catalyst.  Your suggestion that the general public would have never thought of addressing gun violence if not led to it by an advertiser is in a word ridiculous.  It's a simple matter of people preferring to feel safe versus living in a war zone.  Ain't exactly rocket surgery and it damn sure doesn't take a "politician" to figure that out.

I'm certainly not a part of any "political group" or "politician"; my thoughts are my own and self-generated.  If that were not the case I'd be parroting somebody else's lines --- think about it.




FA_Q2 said:


> This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.
> 
> So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still agree - it is a cultural problem.  This is an example of not addressing the cultural issues and, instead, using massive overreaction and policy to 'solve' the problem.
Click to expand...


Yep.  That's what I've been saying since Day One here, that you don't address a cultural disease by throwing laws at it, which is, at best, treating the symptom while ignoring the disease.  If we want to change the culture, we have to change the culture.

As we did with smoking.  That's why that analogy is up there.
Massive overreaction (this case) it may be, but that doesn't make it "political".


----------



## Pogo

Ravi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a stupid reaction, letting a stupid school ruling make you into a trump supporter. Teachers are terrified of school shooters with good reason. It is sad that the ease of obtaining guns has led to cracking down on normal teen horse play.
Click to expand...


I never did see any explanation of how he made that leap.

Well I saw AN explanation but it was a word salad of bullshit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> And you may also recall that cigarette advertising used to appear on television, radio, magazines and newspapers, and then disappeared. What some people don't know is that was a voluntary disappearance engaged by the tobacco companies themselves. Such advertising was not banned; they, the tobacco industry, _pulled _it.



https://www.history.com/this-day-in...slation-banning-cigarette-ads-on-tv-and-radio


----------



## Ravi

I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.


----------



## Ravi

I am currently living in a very conservative county in Floriduh. And their reaction to school shootings is to blame the kids. Not themselves for lax gun laws.

You FAILED YOUR KID g5000. Yeah you, bitch.


----------



## pismoe

thanks Ray , I thought it was lefty BS that USA Government had nothing to do with anti tobacco and cigarette advertising .   Same for taking guns to school on school buses , cars and on foot as we kids took guns to school when we wanted to .  Thanks for providing a good link to government control to their anti tobacco and cigarette advertising   Ray .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.



A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?  

The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.


----------



## pismoe

thanks for your post and way of thinking on this issue and good that you got your concerns out on the air to Alert others   G5000 .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pismoe said:


> thanks Ray , I thought it was lefty BS that USA Government had nothing to do with anti tobacco and cigarette advertising .   Same for taking guns to school on school buses , cars and on foot as we kids took guns to school when we wanted to .  Thanks for providing a good link to government control to their anti tobacco and cigarette advertising   Ray .



Well.......there are very few advantages in getting older.  One of them is being there when shit happened.  I remember most people being outraged when Nixon signed that.  Back then, many people smoked cigarettes.  You could smoke just about anyplace including airplanes and hospitals.  At some places, you can't even smoke outside today.


----------



## Ravi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in Floriduh it is. Read your school districts policy.


----------



## pismoe

Ray From Cleveland said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Ray , I thought it was lefty BS that USA Government had nothing to do with anti tobacco and cigarette advertising .   Same for taking guns to school on school buses , cars and on foot as we kids took guns to school when we wanted to .  Thanks for providing a good link to government control to their anti tobacco and cigarette advertising   Ray .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.......there are very few advantages in getting older.  One of them is being there when shit happens.  I remember most people being outraged when Nixon signed that.  Back then, many people smoked cigarettes.  You could smoke just about anyplace including airplanes and hospitals.  At some places, you can't even smoke outside today.
Click to expand...

------------------------   just a story but it was 1992 , I spent a month and a week in a hospital .   A week in burn care and a month in a semi private room .  I didn't smoke in burn care but I tried to but Wife wouldn't co operate .  Spent the month in room smoking like a chimney and boy , were the nurses pizzed .  Big huge modern hospital and they finally managed to fix my leg after many operations and leg rebreakings that was originally broken in 1989 .    ---------------   just a story .  Just conversation Ray .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, in Floriduh it is. Read your school districts policy.
Click to expand...


School districts don't make law, governments do.  I never heard of anyplace where you get charged with a felony for pointing your finger and sticking your thumb up.


----------



## pismoe

well , I was there , just don't remember .   And remembering is a concern of mine because I also remember things and I fear that young people remember just about nothing , course , they weren't there and they aren't taught .


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

pismoe said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Ray , I thought it was lefty BS that USA Government had nothing to do with anti tobacco and cigarette advertising .   Same for taking guns to school on school buses , cars and on foot as we kids took guns to school when we wanted to .  Thanks for providing a good link to government control to their anti tobacco and cigarette advertising   Ray .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.......there are very few advantages in getting older.  One of them is being there when shit happens.  I remember most people being outraged when Nixon signed that.  Back then, many people smoked cigarettes.  You could smoke just about anyplace including airplanes and hospitals.  At some places, you can't even smoke outside today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------   just a story but it was 1992 , I spent a month and a week in a hospital .   A week in burn care and a month in a semi private room .  I didn't smoke in burn care but I tried to but Wife wouldn't co operate .  Spent the month in room smoking like a chimney and boy , were the nurses pizzed .  Big huge modern hospital and they finally managed to fix my leg after many operations and leg rebreakings that was originally broken in 1989 .    ---------------   just a story .  Just conversation Ray .
Click to expand...


Over here they stopped that in the 80's.  While they couldn't make it law, a medical facility had to "accredited" by the government for them to stay open.  It was a round about way of them making legislation without a politician signing their name to it.,


----------



## FA_Q2

Pogo said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Why is making this a political war over the line?  What was over the line was the political BS that caused this to happen.
> 
> You and pogo are simply against him hitting back politically because it is the side you agree with this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't accept that creation premise at all that social pressures and guidelines take their cues from politicians.  Not even close.  It's the exact opposite.
> 
> You have a wide-ranging social crisis, in this case school gun violence (or gun violence in general), but it could be any crisis.  Consensus of opinion coalesces in the *general public* regarding what to do about it.  In the case of a cultural divide on that crisis we get multiple and conflicting consensuses --- competing or opposing "camps".  ONLY once those camps are established will politicians declare themselves to be "in" this one or that one.  Politicians absolutely DO NOT lead sociocultural changes --- they _follow _them.  According to whichever "camp" will serve their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> I'll again point to my ready go-to example: smoking tobacco.  If you're of a certain age you know it used to be a very common practice.  Doctors smoked.  Restaurants.  Freaking _planes_.  There was no such thing as a no-smoking section.  You either smoked, or you put up with it.  Every movie actor and TV scenario... watch Mike Wallace at the intro here between 0:15 and 0:25.  He even casually tosses his match on the floor.
> 
> ​
> Nothing remotely like that would happen today.  Nor would you likely see a screen actor, even the villain, smoking. And of course smoking on a plane is right out.  That's a cultural shift.  Politicians didn't do that.  What happened is that the general public _collectively _decided it wasn't going to put up with smoking.  And so you get (first) reserved no-smoking sections in restaurants and (eventually) no smoking at all in them.  You may cherrypick a random politician jumping on the bandwagon passing a local ordinance about smoking in bars but again that's a _*reaction *_to where the public is already leading them.  The old adage "if the people lead eventually the leaders will follow" sometimes actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With you so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the way that smoking got started in the first place and sustained itself and grew to such a degree, was via *advertising* --- not politics.  And that's far more influential.  The bottom line to this analogy is not a lot of people smoke any more and politicians didn't do that --- WE did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what really took out smoking was also advertising - almost exclusively by government but okay.  You are assuming that I accept these two instances are even remotely related.  They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't advertise, nor is it even possible (for any entity) to advertise NOT buying something.  At this point we must needs define terms.  "Advertising" means the persuasion of masses of people to *buy* something they don't need (because if they DO need it, advertising is unnecessary).
> 
> You may be thinking of PSAs the American Cancer Society ran on TV and radio.  And you may also recall that cigarette advertising used to appear on television, radio, magazines and newspapers, and then disappeared.  What some people don't know is that was a voluntary disappearance engaged by the tobacco companies themselves.  Such advertising was not banned; they, the tobacco industry, _pulled _it.
> 
> This is a small point but it directly relates to the example of a cultural value shift that was effected _*without *_politics.  There is for example no ban on cigarette advertising in magazines, and it probably still exists in some pockets.  But publishers in general evolved to finding such ads distasteful for their readership.  All this sea change is the result of cultural value shift, and it's got nothing to do with politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or take the (false) association of religion with politics.  In wayback-then, the same time all that smoking was going on, there was no imaginary "correlation" between what your religion was and what your politics were.  They went together like fish and bicycles.  Along comes the Jerry Falwell ilk (again, enter _advertising_) and suddenly we've got "camps" with fake political party "associations" .  Politicians didn't do that -- they _followed _the Falwells.  And only did so when they thought it would sell.
> 
> Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is their environment BUT you ignoring that the policies we are railing against here do not need to originate from a specific politician does not mean they are not intrinsically integrated within a specific political base.  It is the mentality on the left that has led to this hysteria and IT IS NOT LOCAL.  This happens all over the place to tons of people that are unwilling to stand up because that is a pain in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It absolutely IS local, and to underscore this point I refer you to the previous tangenst upthread about the idea of kids bringing guns to school.  Several posters here claim they, or people they knew, would regularly tote firearms to their high school, one even referring to a gun rack.  Where I grew up the only time that happened (that we know of), the kid who came armed got found out, surrounded and suspended (or possibly expelled).  It was a near riot.
> 
> Whelp, if we accept the word of these other posters that they brought their guns to school --- can't imagine why one would do that but if we take their word  ---- then the only explanation for this discrepancy is that my high school was in the northeastern suburbs and theirs was in Dodge City nor Montana or wherever.  And that means a variance in, wait for it --- LOCAL cultural standards.
> 
> I might add that when my high school firearms incident occurred, it just seemed bizarre once we found out what all the screaming was about.  This was the 1960s, way before mass school shootings became a thing, and both the idea of bringing firearms to school and the dramatic reaction of the school officials.because both ideas were unknown to us.  If we go by the claims of other posters in the thread, such an act would have been not at all bizarre in other places (again: LOCAL), but there is no way the school officials' reaction had anything to do with "politics"   Clearly it was a simple concern for the public safety of the student body, in the same way that an airline pilot and crew act in the interest of passenger safety.  "Politics" has zero to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, this policy WAS passed by politicians - that is what a school board is.  The anti-gun movement is spearheaded by political groups and politicians - not a general grass roots movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, as pointed out before, elections for low-level offices like school boards, and in fact most municipalities, are non-partisan.  Just because there's an election doesn't mean the position is "political".  Scan your local ballot for judges up for election --- where's the "politics" there?  'Round here all I see is "how much experience I have for this position" along with mindless fluff like "I have three children".  As I often point out, the sheriff in my town runs variously as a "Democrat" or as a "Republican" depending on what he thinks will carry him that year (and how much support he gets from the local party) --- either way it's the same guy doing the same job in the same way.  There ain't nothing "political" about sheriffing any more than there is about running a city or a school system.  So NO, these school boarders are not "politicians" unless they later leave the school position and go run for an actual political office.  They're simply administrative wonks who fancy themselves competent to run an educational institution.
> 
> And I take direct issue with your claim that an "anti-gun movement" is "spearheaded by" anything, or even exists.  An anti-*mass-slaughter of random innocents *movement surely does but it's abjectly insulting to suggest it's some kind of astroturfed puppet.   All it takes is an aversion to rampant gun violence.   You seem to be trying to compare this with an advertised product, and that's absurd.
> 
> In the same way, to refer back to previous analogy, there was  no anti-smoking "movement spearheaded by" a group or politicians or any entity.  We the People simply got fed up with it, and demanded change, and that's what happens when we speak.  So I absolutely reject this idea that there is an "anti-gun movement spearheaded by" anything.  Whatever rhetoric, whatever ideas, whatever proposals bubble up out of concern for rampant gun violence was spearheaded by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold and Dylann Roof and Adam Lanza and James Holmes and Jared Loughner (etc etc etc etc etc) --- THERE is your catalyst.  Your suggestion that the general public would have never thought of addressing gun violence if not led to it by an advertiser is in a word ridiculous.  It's a simple matter of people preferring to feel safe versus living in a war zone.  Ain't exactly rocket surgery and it damn sure doesn't take a "politician" to figure that out.
> 
> I'm certainly not a part of any "political group" or "politician"; my thoughts are my own and self-generated.  If that were not the case I'd be parroting somebody else's lines --- think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.
> 
> So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I still agree - it is a cultural problem.  This is an example of not addressing the cultural issues and, instead, using massive overreaction and policy to 'solve' the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  That's what I've been saying since Day One here, that you don't address a cultural disease by throwing laws at it, which is, at best, treating the symptom while ignoring the disease.  If we want to change the culture, we have to change the culture.
> 
> As we did with smoking.  That's why that analogy is up there.
> Massive overreaction (this case) it may be, but that doesn't make it "political".
Click to expand...

Pogo, clearly you are going to force me to THINK a lot more to properly address this post.  

Don't have the time but I will get back you you.  I don't want to insult the thought you clearly put into this so I will not respond until I can reciprocate.


----------



## Pogo

FA_Q2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because _*it isn't a political issue*_, that's why.
> 
> Unless you can explain to the class wtf a school's operation, reasonable or unreasonable, has to do with Rump, or with any kind of "politics" at all.
> 
> Clearly the school's (over)reaction here is based on a concern about gun violence in schools.  While this or that politician may choose to take a side _related to_ that, "gun violence in schools" is not itself a political issue but a social one.  Politics and politicians have no authority or influence over social values.  What is Donald Rump supposed to do, issue an executive order saying a kid can make a finger gun?
> 
> I might add, we had no indication from the OP if this suspension was entirely from the incident described, or if it comes from a cumulative history.  That's all stuff we don't know, but that's not political either.
> 
> I don't know what OL stated but I advised that g5000 should not allow the talking heads to frame the issue as political.  And I explained then, that they would do that in order to spike their ratings, because tribalist conflict is a boon for ratings --- but it also completely obscures what's going on and reduces it to yet another pawn in that bullshit tribal "everything is politics" song and dance.  As long as that keeps happening, nothing gets addressed.
> 
> As Ray is about to do in exactly two posts...
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you think those policies come from?  It comes from the political parties using these events as kick balls to advance their agenda.  This new hyper sensitive bullshit is a political issue all over the nation.  The fact that you do not want to acknowledge that is not really my problem pogo and I don't think that people should be quietly taking this crap without taking on the issue to its source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't accept that creation premise at all that social pressures and guidelines take their cues from politicians.  Not even close.  It's the exact opposite.
> 
> You have a wide-ranging social crisis, in this case school gun violence (or gun violence in general), but it could be any crisis.  Consensus of opinion coalesces in the *general public* regarding what to do about it.  In the case of a cultural divide on that crisis we get multiple and conflicting consensuses --- competing or opposing "camps".  ONLY once those camps are established will politicians declare themselves to be "in" this one or that one.  Politicians absolutely DO NOT lead sociocultural changes --- they _follow _them.  According to whichever "camp" will serve their own ambitions.
> 
> 
> I'll again point to my ready go-to example: smoking tobacco.  If you're of a certain age you know it used to be a very common practice.  Doctors smoked.  Restaurants.  Freaking _planes_.  There was no such thing as a no-smoking section.  You either smoked, or you put up with it.  Every movie actor and TV scenario... watch Mike Wallace at the intro here between 0:15 and 0:25.  He even casually tosses his match on the floor.
> 
> ​
> Nothing remotely like that would happen today.  Nor would you likely see a screen actor, even the villain, smoking. And of course smoking on a plane is right out.  That's a cultural shift.  Politicians didn't do that.  What happened is that the general public _collectively _decided it wasn't going to put up with smoking.  And so you get (first) reserved no-smoking sections in restaurants and (eventually) no smoking at all in them.  You may cherrypick a random politician jumping on the bandwagon passing a local ordinance about smoking in bars but again that's a _*reaction *_to where the public is already leading them.  The old adage "if the people lead eventually the leaders will follow" sometimes actually works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With you so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover the way that smoking got started in the first place and sustained itself and grew to such a degree, was via *advertising* --- not politics.  And that's far more influential.  The bottom line to this analogy is not a lot of people smoke any more and politicians didn't do that --- WE did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what really took out smoking was also advertising - almost exclusively by government but okay.  You are assuming that I accept these two instances are even remotely related.  They are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't advertise, nor is it even possible (for any entity) to advertise NOT buying something.  At this point we must needs define terms.  "Advertising" means the persuasion of masses of people to *buy* something they don't need (because if they DO need it, advertising is unnecessary).
> 
> You may be thinking of PSAs the American Cancer Society ran on TV and radio.  And you may also recall that cigarette advertising used to appear on television, radio, magazines and newspapers, and then disappeared.  What some people don't know is that was a voluntary disappearance engaged by the tobacco companies themselves.  Such advertising was not banned; they, the tobacco industry, _pulled _it.
> 
> This is a small point but it directly relates to the example of a cultural value shift that was effected _*without *_politics.  There is for example no ban on cigarette advertising in magazines, and it probably still exists in some pockets.  But publishers in general evolved to finding such ads distasteful for their readership.  All this sea change is the result of cultural value shift, and it's got nothing to do with politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or take the (false) association of religion with politics.  In wayback-then, the same time all that smoking was going on, there was no imaginary "correlation" between what your religion was and what your politics were.  They went together like fish and bicycles.  Along comes the Jerry Falwell ilk (again, enter _advertising_) and suddenly we've got "camps" with fake political party "associations" .  Politicians didn't do that -- they _followed _the Falwells.  And only did so when they thought it would sell.
> 
> Back to the instant case, this school district, and others nationwide, cannot ignore the crisis of gun violence in schools and are literally the battlefield for it.  So they necessarily come up with policies, which again will vary in cultural values between different parties, including in this case the OP and his son's school.  Politicians didn't create that policy --- the school did.  It has a direct and intimate investment in its own welfare which given the stark consequences of failing to do that can and does result in hypervigilance.  What they come up with may be reasonable or extreme but it's THEIR environment and it's up to them to control it day-to-day.  The fact that politician A over here may support that policy while politician B over there opposes it, _simply does not make them the originators_ of that policy.  It makes them followers of what they think is the appropriate social *trend *for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is their environment BUT you ignoring that the policies we are railing against here do not need to originate from a specific politician does not mean they are not intrinsically integrated within a specific political base.  It is the mentality on the left that has led to this hysteria and IT IS NOT LOCAL.  This happens all over the place to tons of people that are unwilling to stand up because that is a pain in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It absolutely IS local, and to underscore this point I refer you to the previous tangenst upthread about the idea of kids bringing guns to school.  Several posters here claim they, or people they knew, would regularly tote firearms to their high school, one even referring to a gun rack.  Where I grew up the only time that happened (that we know of), the kid who came armed got found out, surrounded and suspended (or possibly expelled).  It was a near riot.
> 
> Whelp, if we accept the word of these other posters that they brought their guns to school --- can't imagine why one would do that but if we take their word  ---- then the only explanation for this discrepancy is that my high school was in the northeastern suburbs and theirs was in Dodge City nor Montana or wherever.  And that means a variance in, wait for it --- LOCAL cultural standards.
> 
> I might add that when my high school firearms incident occurred, it just seemed bizarre once we found out what all the screaming was about.  This was the 1960s, way before mass school shootings became a thing, and both the idea of bringing firearms to school and the dramatic reaction of the school officials.because both ideas were unknown to us.  If we go by the claims of other posters in the thread, such an act would have been not at all bizarre in other places (again: LOCAL), but there is no way the school officials' reaction had anything to do with "politics"   Clearly it was a simple concern for the public safety of the student body, in the same way that an airline pilot and crew act in the interest of passenger safety.  "Politics" has zero to do with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further, this policy WAS passed by politicians - that is what a school board is.  The anti-gun movement is spearheaded by political groups and politicians - not a general grass roots movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, as pointed out before, elections for low-level offices like school boards, and in fact most municipalities, are non-partisan.  Just because there's an election doesn't mean the position is "political".  Scan your local ballot for judges up for election --- where's the "politics" there?  'Round here all I see is "how much experience I have for this position" along with mindless fluff like "I have three children".  As I often point out, the sheriff in my town runs variously as a "Democrat" or as a "Republican" depending on what he thinks will carry him that year (and how much support he gets from the local party) --- either way it's the same guy doing the same job in the same way.  There ain't nothing "political" about sheriffing any more than there is about running a city or a school system.  So NO, these school boarders are not "politicians" unless they later leave the school position and go run for an actual political office.  They're simply administrative wonks who fancy themselves competent to run an educational institution.
> 
> And I take direct issue with your claim that an "anti-gun movement" is "spearheaded by" anything, or even exists.  An anti-*mass-slaughter of random innocents *movement surely does but it's abjectly insulting to suggest it's some kind of astroturfed puppet.   All it takes is an aversion to rampant gun violence.   You seem to be trying to compare this with an advertised product, and that's absurd.
> 
> In the same way, to refer back to previous analogy, there was  no anti-smoking "movement spearheaded by" a group or politicians or any entity.  We the People simply got fed up with it, and demanded change, and that's what happens when we speak.  So I absolutely reject this idea that there is an "anti-gun movement spearheaded by" anything.  Whatever rhetoric, whatever ideas, whatever proposals bubble up out of concern for rampant gun violence was spearheaded by Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold and Dylann Roof and Adam Lanza and James Holmes and Jared Loughner (etc etc etc etc etc) --- THERE is your catalyst.  Your suggestion that the general public would have never thought of addressing gun violence if not led to it by an advertiser is in a word ridiculous.  It's a simple matter of people preferring to feel safe versus living in a war zone.  Ain't exactly rocket surgery and it damn sure doesn't take a "politician" to figure that out.
> 
> I'm certainly not a part of any "political group" or "politician"; my thoughts are my own and self-generated.  If that were not the case I'd be parroting somebody else's lines --- think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same thing I've been preaching the entire time I've been on this site about gun violence in general, the hot issue when I joined USMB, that it's not a question of throwing laws at it but rather a question of cultural values.  And I mention that because you personally, I recall, were one of the few who took the effort to understood what I was saying.
> 
> So that's why this is not a political issue.  Politicians don't start these 'camps'.  They may, and they surely do, jump into those camps and in so doing deepen the divide for no good purpose, but make no mistake, they didn't create those camps.  WE did.  So this idea that goes around that believes "we have a problem and therefore _politicians have to fix it_" (which then means "my" politicians have to overcome "your" politicians to do so), just sounds like a giant cop-out.  That's a giant dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I still agree - it is a cultural problem.  This is an example of not addressing the cultural issues and, instead, using massive overreaction and policy to 'solve' the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  That's what I've been saying since Day One here, that you don't address a cultural disease by throwing laws at it, which is, at best, treating the symptom while ignoring the disease.  If we want to change the culture, we have to change the culture.
> 
> As we did with smoking.  That's why that analogy is up there.
> Massive overreaction (this case) it may be, but that doesn't make it "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pogo, clearly you are going to force me to THINK a lot more to properly address this post.
> 
> Don't have the time but I will get back you you.  I don't want to insult the thought you clearly put into this so I will not respond until I can reciprocate.
Click to expand...


Appreciate that.  I do buck the trend of parroting talking points here and I've never been known for brevity 

Worthwhile thought is always worth the investment of time.  No hurry.


----------



## grainbely

Papageorgio said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I knew from day one Trump was not the answer. I also knew Clinton was a big part of the problem. I couldn’t vote for either but I understood why you would vote for him. Clinton represented more government control and meddling that would not allow hard working Americans to get ahead. Trump was hope and change and an unknown that people were ready to roll the dice on.
> 
> Me, I saw two really bad choices and went to third party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
Click to expand...

Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.


----------



## Papageorgio

grainbely said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's at least the honest alternative.  Unfortunately the WTA system ensures that that vote goes straight to the trash can.
> 
> I've done that too, it's an empty feeling.  We make a "statement" that only we can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
Click to expand...


Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Papageorgio said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won.  And everyone can see that.
> 
> All those FUCK YOU votes add up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
Click to expand...


What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?


----------



## Papageorgio

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
Click to expand...


The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Papageorgio said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
Click to expand...


No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
Click to expand...


I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Papageorgio said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
Click to expand...


I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time* it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.*
Click to expand...


That's just mindless.  And it demonstrates you don't understand this country at all.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.
Click to expand...

 We had greater divides in history, Civil War, comes to mind. I’m not sure why we are so divided today. One problem is we have had no real leadership, nothing but big political egos that are about scoring partisan points than uniting, compromising, or benefiting all.


----------



## MisterBeale

Papageorgio said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had greater divides in history, Civil War, comes to mind. I’m not sure why we are so divided today. One problem is we have had no real leadership, nothing but big political egos that are about scoring partisan points than uniting, compromising, or benefiting all.
Click to expand...

No Ray, you are wrong.

The founders saw what was going on, and they hated it.  They warned us about it.


----------



## Deno

g5000 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW do you see what we've been bitching about and calling them snowflakes?????
> 
> 
> Cause they melt over everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have always hated liberals.  I am a Bill Buckley conservative.
> 
> My problem with the current pseudocon movement is their hypocriscy, their bigotry, their stupidity, and their psychotic break with reality.  Just because I hate pseudocons, it does not automatically follow I love fucking hippies.
Click to expand...



You had me going until you came up with that bigotry bull shit...

Anyone with a brain knows most of the bigotry is on the left..


----------



## Denizen

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



They removed your balls and turned you into a liar and a vagina-grabber?


----------



## gtopa1

Rustic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words:
> 
> Home School
> 
> 
> 
> 5 words:
> 
> Would create nation of idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually homeschoolers far out pace their peers in the public schools in all aspects
Click to expand...


Done well Home Schooling is excellent.

Greg


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Papageorgio said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had greater divides in history, Civil War, comes to mind. I’m not sure why we are so divided today. One problem is we have had no real leadership, nothing but big political egos that are about scoring partisan points than uniting, compromising, or benefiting all.
Click to expand...


The reason for the divide is simple.  During the Hussein administration, the Tea Party came to light.  On the left, Socialism and Communism became the new path.  So where is the middle-ground between Communism and Constitutionalism?  There is none. 

The civil war was about issues regarding principals.  The divide we have today is about government in it's entirety. 

The left despises capitalism which is the claim to our financial success.  They hate freedom and want government to make all their decisions for them in effort to substitute personal responsibility.  They see this country as one giant 70's commune where some go out and work, others stay in the commune and smoke pot, others have babies with no means to support them other than the earners of the commune.  However once the earners left the commune, they disappeared.  

We on the right believe in individuality.  Those on the left believe in It Takes A Village.


----------



## gtopa1

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, because only a certified teacher can teach?
> 
> 
> 
> No,because curricula would suffer, amd the teachers simply would not be as good over the whole.
> 
> As it turns out, the average teacher actually is a better teacher than the average non teacher.
Click to expand...

Homeschool Curriculum Guide - Australian - Homeschooling Downunder

There is a lot of help for those wanting to Home School; here at least. Dunno about the US.

Greg


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time* it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just mindless.  And it demonstrates you don't understand this country at all.
Click to expand...


What I understand is there is only one salvation for this country, and that is separation.  

It's not really my idea though, it's my mothers.  

When we were children, me and my other two siblings got into fights.  When all efforts failed for us to get along, my mother would segregate us into different rooms.  The fighting stopped, and we were happy......at least for a while.  

We are at the point where there is no longer any middle-ground.  Therefore, if we are to survive, it's time we each went our own ways.  If we do not, much like when we were children, the fighting will only get more intense, and perhaps dangerous and deadly at some point.  

I'm totally fed up with liberalism ruining my life and the country as well.  Nothing would make me happier than never having to deal with policies and laws that are totally void of pragmatism.  On your side, pander to criminals, make police your number one enemy, have open borders, disarm your society, permit all dangerous and addictive narcotics, tax the rich until they leave for our side, and we will do the exact opposite.


----------



## Papageorgio

Denizen said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They removed your balls and turned you into a liar and a vagina-grabber?
Click to expand...


You are nothing but a low life partisan dumb fuck. G5000 have our political differences however he is anti-Trump, usually calls out those on the right and doesn’t like the tax cuts. 

If you learned to read instead of being a partisan dumb ass, you’d realize G5000 is a pretty good ally for stupid lefties such as yourself.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time* it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just mindless.  And it demonstrates you don't understand this country at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I understand is there is only one salvation for this country, and that is separation.
> 
> It's not really my idea though, it's my mothers.
> 
> When we were children, me and my other two siblings got into fights.  When all efforts failed for us to get along, my mother would segregate us into different rooms.  The fighting stopped, and we were happy......at least for a while.
> 
> We are at the point where there is no longer any middle-ground.  Therefore, if we are to survive, it's time we each went our own ways.  If we do not, much like when we were children, the fighting will only get more intense, and perhaps dangerous and deadly at some point.
> 
> I'm totally fed up with liberalism ruining my life and the country as well.  Nothing would make me happier than never having to deal with policies and laws that are totally void of pragmatism.  On your side, pander to criminals, make police your number one enemy, have open borders, disarm your society, permit all dangerous and addictive narcotics, tax the rich until they leave for our side, and we will do the exact opposite.
Click to expand...


That's a cute and childish fantasy and I'm sure it was fun to construct with intellectual Legos.  But I refer to your north-south line drawn across the country.

Mind you I don't disagree that we have regional differences but it would make zero sense at all to draw such a line as if you're some colonial king absentmindedly drawing a random line and then going "whats' for lunch".  Looks like Britain concocting the map of what we now call "Iraq".  That worked out well didn't it.

Couple of sociology types have proposed splitting into nine or eleven "nations" whatever that term might come to mean, based on their own culture and history. Here's a revisit of the first such proposal --- at least some thought went into it.  And you'll note this particular idea dates back forty years.

Two more observations: if you're "fed up with Liberalism 'ruining' your life" then you need to move to a country that's the opposite of Liberalism, i.e. authoritarianism.  Like North Korea.  Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution and if you don't grok that, you don't grok what Liberalism is.  Finally a sibling parallel --- I too had constant sibling fights with a brother, and today I'm tighter with him than with any of my other siblings ---- even though we're 180 degrees apart politically.  That's probably because we have more in common than we do differences.  And we both _get_ that.

So this ridiculous concept of drawing a longitudinal tree-house line with a big sign saying NO GURLS is just intellectual negligence.  And where you get the idea that it would leave all the Liberals here in the South is just beyond bizarre.


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> An over reaction may get one child suspended need undeservedly.
> 
> An under reaction may get a bunch of kids dead.
> 
> I'm sorry your kid ended up in trouble over it, but omlets and eggs, ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name me one school shooter who was known to make gun figures and go "bang?"  For crying out loud, what if a kid is smiling at his teacher because she's wearing a short dress?  Would that be indicative of him being a rapist too?
> 
> It's this attitude that turns people off from joining your side of the political isle.  Our side says let kids be kids.  Your side says look for anything a liberal considers out of the ordinary and make a normal kid a psychopath.
Click to expand...


So, no gangbanger or other has never made a threat in that manner?


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to Obama, he could fulfill promises only if both sides agree. Did any sane person think that Mexico would pay for the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had greater divides in history, Civil War, comes to mind. I’m not sure why we are so divided today. One problem is we have had no real leadership, nothing but big political egos that are about scoring partisan points than uniting, compromising, or benefiting all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason for the divide is simple.  During the Hussein administration, the Tea Party came to light.  On the left, Socialism and Communism became the new path.  So where is the middle-ground between Communism and Constitutionalism?  There is none.
> 
> The civil war was about issues regarding principals.  The divide we have today is about government in it's entirety.
> 
> The left despises capitalism which is the claim to our financial success.  They hate freedom and want government to make all their decisions for them in effort to substitute personal responsibility.  They see this country as one giant 70's commune where some go out and work, others stay in the commune and smoke pot, others have babies with no means to support them other than the earners of the commune.  However once the earners left the commune, they disappeared.
> 
> We on the right believe in individuality.  Those on the left believe in It Takes A Village.
Click to expand...

 You can't be a Trump support and  a Constitutionalist.

It is impossible.


----------



## bodecea

FA_Q2 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> 
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...still never heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And....
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in Norwegian?
> 
> 
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...still never heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should think about expanding your horizons.
Click to expand...

Oh?  This guy THAT important?


----------



## bendog

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the first press conference in the White House, Trump personally invited Lars Larson to be there.  It's the first time a radio show host was Skyped in to a White House press conference.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him....or is it her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him.  And he is a pretty large name in radio political shows.  Been around for a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...still never heard of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should think about expanding your horizons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh?  This guy THAT important?
Click to expand...

I thought the guy who wrote the Millenium Trilogy died?  (-:


----------



## CowboyTed

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



G,

What sounds here is an overreaction to what your kid did... I agree with you you should be upset...

But I don't think this is a liberal v conservative thing... This is a lack of understanding and intolerance to what is just childish behaviour... 

Think of this way, the liberal solution to this is call in a therapist, the conservative approach is to shoot him dead (more so if black)... remember the Conservative sol;ution is to have everyone armed, suppose the teacher felt under threat and shot your kid...

The problem is we need better teachers and you don't get that by paying peanuts...


----------



## bodecea

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
Click to expand...

So far......and how comforting for us all.


----------



## Ravi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
Click to expand...

If it is perceived as a threat, yes.


----------



## bodecea

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but what do they add up TO.  Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
Click to expand...

Mexico paying for the Wall was stopped by Democrats?
Locking Clinton up was stopped by the Democrats?
Replacing Obamacare was stopped by the Democrats?
Destroying ISIS was stopped by the Democrats?

Just a few campaign promises tiny donnie made.


----------



## Ravi

CowboyTed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G,
> 
> What sounds here is an overreaction to what your kid did... I agree with you you should be upset...
> 
> But I don't think this is a liberal v conservative thing... This is a lack of understanding and intolerance to what is just childish behaviour...
> 
> Think of this way, the liberal solution to this is call in a therapist, the conservative approach is to shoot him dead (more so if black)... remember the Conservative sol;ution is to have everyone armed, suppose the teacher felt under threat and shot your kid...
> 
> The problem is we need better teachers and you don't get that by paying peanuts...
Click to expand...

Holy fuck, you made sense.


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexico paying for the Wall was stopped by Democrats?
> Locking Clinton up was stopped by the Democrats?
> Replacing Obamacare was stopped by the Democrats?
> Destroying ISIS was stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Just a few campaign promises tiny donnie made.
Click to expand...


To be fair, did you believe Obama's campaign promises? He and Trump made promises I knew they couldn't keep unless a miracle happened and everyone in Congress started getting along. The one thing that did impress me about Hillary's campaign is she was smart enough not to make outrageous promises like Trump and Obama.


----------



## Pogo

bodecea said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> 
> They add up to everyone getting fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Republicans and Democrats need to get some good candidates instead of the crap we have had over the last few decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh trump was supposed to be that i thought. The outsider who could break the cycle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my book, he made campaign promises I knew he couldn’t keep, he did the same thing that Obama did and people bought it. We Americans are stuck in the two party system and it is hurting us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What promises did he not keep that weren't stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexico paying for the Wall was stopped by Democrats?
> Locking Clinton up was stopped by the Democrats?
> Replacing Obamacare was stopped by the Democrats?
> Destroying ISIS was stopped by the Democrats?
> 
> Just a few campaign promises tiny donnie made.
Click to expand...


Not to forget "opening up libel laws" so he could dick-tate what newspapers can say.....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that's not why we voted for Trump.  We voted for him to get the wall.  We could really care less who pays for it.  And if successful, it will save taxpayers billions of our own dollars, so Mexico paying for it is not an issue with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not disagreeing, I am saying I didn’t believe his campaign promises but I didn’t believe Obama’s either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Trump kept many of them; at least the ones he was in control of.  It's not Trump or Obama really, it's our system of government to blame.  I believe our founders never dreamt of a country as divided as we are now.  I have said for some time it's time to divide the country in half and have two separate countries instead.  From north to south, right down the middle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had greater divides in history, Civil War, comes to mind. I’m not sure why we are so divided today. One problem is we have had no real leadership, nothing but big political egos that are about scoring partisan points than uniting, compromising, or benefiting all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason for the divide is simple.  During the Hussein administration, the Tea Party came to light.  On the left, Socialism and Communism became the new path.  So where is the middle-ground between Communism and Constitutionalism?  There is none.
> 
> The civil war was about issues regarding principals.  The divide we have today is about government in it's entirety.
> 
> The left despises capitalism which is the claim to our financial success.  They hate freedom and want government to make all their decisions for them in effort to substitute personal responsibility.  They see this country as one giant 70's commune where some go out and work, others stay in the commune and smoke pot, others have babies with no means to support them other than the earners of the commune.  However once the earners left the commune, they disappeared.
> 
> We on the right believe in individuality.  Those on the left believe in It Takes A Village.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be a Trump support and  a Constitutionalist.
> 
> It is impossible.
Click to expand...


Trump was the closest thing to it.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
Click to expand...


Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.  


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the teacher sent the kid to the administrators office, that's one thing, but suspending the kid and telling the parents they need to take time off of work and spend the money for a shrink is quite another.  I can't imagine how many psychiatrists we would have needed back when I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name me one school shooter who was known to make gun figures and go "bang?"  For crying out loud, what if a kid is smiling at his teacher because she's wearing a short dress?  Would that be indicative of him being a rapist too?
> 
> It's this attitude that turns people off from joining your side of the political isle.  Our side says let kids be kids.  Your side says look for anything a liberal considers out of the ordinary and make a normal kid a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, no gangbanger or other has never made a threat in that manner?
Click to expand...


If they did, nothing happened to them. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RealDave

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> What good would sending a potential shooter to the principal's office do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name me one school shooter who was known to make gun figures and go "bang?"  For crying out loud, what if a kid is smiling at his teacher because she's wearing a short dress?  Would that be indicative of him being a rapist too?
> 
> It's this attitude that turns people off from joining your side of the political isle.  Our side says let kids be kids.  Your side says look for anything a liberal considers out of the ordinary and make a normal kid a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, no gangbanger or other has never made a threat in that manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did, nothing happened to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

 How do you know?  It was a threat.

That is the point.

Schools have rules.  They are firm.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kid making gun shapes with his hand is a potential shooter?  How is it I went to school with hundreds of potential shooters and nobody ever got shot?
> 
> Maybe get more movement behind your party before you have enough of them to institute Thought Police.
> 
> 
> 
> And if this time they're wrong and a buncha kids get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you name me one school shooter who was known to make gun figures and go "bang?"  For crying out loud, what if a kid is smiling at his teacher because she's wearing a short dress?  Would that be indicative of him being a rapist too?
> 
> It's this attitude that turns people off from joining your side of the political isle.  Our side says let kids be kids.  Your side says look for anything a liberal considers out of the ordinary and make a normal kid a psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, no gangbanger or other has never made a threat in that manner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they did, nothing happened to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?  It was a threat.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Schools have rules.  They are firm.
Click to expand...


How do I know?  What gangbanger ever got into trouble for sticking his finger out and his thumb pointing upwards?  What kind of trouble are you talking about here?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

bodecea said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far......and how comforting for us all.
Click to expand...


Correct.....so far.  As long as we keep Democrats out of power, it will stay that way too.


----------



## 2aguy

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.




And so it begins.........you see the world of the left as it really is.....a place of insanity and chaos.....


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

CowboyTed said:


> But I don't think this is a liberal v conservative thing... This is a lack of understanding and intolerance to what is just childish behaviour...



Yes, and lack of understanding is a typical liberal trait.  



CowboyTed said:


> Think of this way, the liberal solution to this is call in a therapist, the conservative approach is to shoot him dead (more so if black)... remember the Conservative sol;ution is to have everyone armed, suppose the teacher felt under threat and shot your kid...



Shoot him dead, a kid pointing his fingers like a gun?  Can you tell me one time that ever happened?  Any teacher that would shoot anybody for going "bang bang" shouldn't be near anybody yet alone children.  Why do you leftist make up such crap anyway?  



CowboyTed said:


> The problem is we need better teachers and you don't get that by paying peanuts...



On average, teachers in the US are paid close to 60K plus benefits for working 9 months out of the year.  That's why there are no shortages of teachers.  People are graduating college as a teacher waiting in line for a job.


----------



## g5000

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.........you see the world of the left as it really is.....a place of insanity and chaos.....
Click to expand...

Dude, I've been politically active since the 70s.  I was a card carrying member of the  Young Americans for Freedom, and gave many speeches at my state capitol against the ERA, labor unions, and all sorts of opposition to left wing causes.  I was a teen subscriber to National Review and a regular viewer of Firing Line.  I personally shook Bill Buckley's hand, and met Ronald Reagan before he was president.  I know better than anyone about the hazards of liberals.

That's why I keep pointing out on here how much the pseudocons on this forum remind me of those 70s hippies.  It's astonishing, really.


----------



## bendog

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it begins.........you see the world of the left as it really is.....a place of insanity and chaos.....
Click to expand...

As noted before, the local school board made the call.  As poor as it may be.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> That's a cute and childish fantasy and I'm sure it was fun to construct with intellectual Legos. But I refer to your north-south line drawn across the country.
> 
> Mind you I don't disagree that we have regional differences but it would make zero sense at all to draw such a line as if you're some colonial king absentmindedly drawing a random line and then going "whats' for lunch". Looks like Britain concocting the map of what we now call "Iraq". That worked out well didn't it.



Yes, I realize it's a fantasy, because I started a topic on this some time ago.  Conservatives thought it was a great idea.  Liberals went nuts.  

The truth is liberals could never survive on their own.  If we could divide the country, we would need a huge Trump wall to keep the liberals out.  Some GOP states are under Democrat threat because after liberals ruined where they lived, they flocked to states with low taxation and plenty of work. 

But that being said, we conservatives could never be happier without liberals around.  We would do just great.  



Pogo said:


> Couple of sociology types have proposed splitting into nine or eleven "nations" whatever that term might come to mean, based on their own culture and history. Here's a revisit of the first such proposal --- at least some thought went into it. And you'll note this particular idea dates back forty years.



Good, so I'm not the only one with this thought.  That's very good to know. 



Pogo said:


> Two more observations: if you're "fed up with Liberalism 'ruining' your life" then you need to move to a country that's the opposite of Liberalism, i.e. authoritarianism. Like North Korea. Liberalism created this country and wrote its Constitution and if you don't grok that, you don't grok what Liberalism is. Finally a sibling parallel --- I too had constant sibling fights with a brother, and today I'm tighter with him than with any of my other siblings ---- even though we're 180 degrees apart politically. That's probably because we have more in common than we do differences. And we both _get_ that.



It's liberals that should leave this country and move to North Korea.  It's a liberal paradise.  Government makes all your decisions for you.  Free school, free healthcare, nobody has any money except government, there is no capitalism, and nobody owns firearms except government which is why they stay the way they are.  

We have places like that in the US.  We call them prisons.  Maybe that's why they are full of Democrats. 

No, our founders were not liberal in the modern sense of the word.  If they were, the Constitution would be written entirely different.  



Pogo said:


> So this ridiculous concept of drawing a longitudinal tree-house line with a big sign saying NO GURLS is just intellectual negligence. And where you get the idea that it would leave all the Liberals here in the South is just beyond bizarre.



I said north to south so each side has a north and south.  The liberals get the west side of the country and they can have open borders.  We will take the east side and suffer the hurricanes.  But in the end, it would be well worth it.


----------



## Ravi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?

G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.

If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.


----------



## Ravi

g5000 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins.........you see the world of the left as it really is.....a place of insanity and chaos.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I've been politically active since the 70s.  I was a card carrying member of the  Young Americans for Freedom, and gave many speeches at my state capitol against the ERA, labor unions, and all sorts of opposition to left wing causes.  I was a teen subscriber to National Review and a regular viewer of Firing Line.  I personally shook Bill Buckley's hand, and met Ronald Reagan before he was president.  I know better than anyone about the hazards of liberals.
> 
> That's why I keep pointing out on here how much the pseudocons on this forum remind me of those 70s hippies.  It's astonishing, really.
Click to expand...

If you supported Ronnie you are, and always have been, a credible fool.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?
> 
> G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.
> 
> If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.
Click to expand...


Race has nothing to do with this and you can't sue a school for handing out discipline.  

No, sticking your finger out and going "bang bang" is not an arrestable offense anywhere in this country.  It's not perceived by anybody as a threat.


----------



## Ravi

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad my kids are out of school. There is no way in hell I would let them attend now. You might as well let them play Russian roulette. Learn your school district's tolerance level and make sure your kid knows it. Otherwise it IS YOUR FAULT G500 if your kid goes down for a felony. What the fuck do you think the outcome of kissing the NRA's ass was going to be? I feel sorry for your kid but you are making him a victim by calling the teacher a bitch and blaming it on her. And don't get me started on your other misogynistic comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?
> 
> G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.
> 
> If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race has nothing to do with this and you can't sue a school for handing out discipline.
> 
> No, sticking your finger out and going "bang bang" is not an arrestable offense anywhere in this country.  It's not perceived by anybody as a threat.
Click to expand...

You live in a bubble, Ray. A threat is a threat is a threat. Now tell me how minorities get out of time at the same rate as white people.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Ravi said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A felony?  For a kid using his finger and going Bang Bang?
> 
> The odds of your child dying in a school shooting are less than him or her getting hit by lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?
> 
> G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.
> 
> If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race has nothing to do with this and you can't sue a school for handing out discipline.
> 
> No, sticking your finger out and going "bang bang" is not an arrestable offense anywhere in this country.  It's not perceived by anybody as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in a bubble, Ray. A threat is a threat is a threat. Now tell me how minorities get out of time at the same rate as white people.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you just asked.  In English please.  

Show me one instance where anybody in this country got arrested for doing what this child did.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is perceived as a threat, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?
> 
> G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.
> 
> If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race has nothing to do with this and you can't sue a school for handing out discipline.
> 
> No, sticking your finger out and going "bang bang" is not an arrestable offense anywhere in this country.  It's not perceived by anybody as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in a bubble, Ray. A threat is a threat is a threat. Now tell me how minorities get out of time at the same rate as white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you just asked.  In English please.
> 
> Show me one instance where anybody in this country got arrested for doing what this child did.
Click to expand...


People being arrested for finger guns?  Google is your friend, but since you are too lazy to do it yourself, here ya go....................

Police Calls | Finger gun sends man to jail

Man Arrested After Threatening to Shoot Homeowner with ‘Finger Gun’, Canby Now Podcast

Fredericksburg man arrested for allegedly pointing his finger at two detectives


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

ABikerSailor said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please provide a reliable source for your claim. They didn’t even do that in the USSR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> What, perceived threats aren't an arrestable offense? What planet do you live on?
> 
> G5 is pissed now, but if he and his kid are white they can sue the school district and walk away with a cool million and an AK47 thrown in.
> 
> If they are a differently than white ethnic group G5 will have to resign himself to taking the kid a tube of Desitin every week for the next 15 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race has nothing to do with this and you can't sue a school for handing out discipline.
> 
> No, sticking your finger out and going "bang bang" is not an arrestable offense anywhere in this country.  It's not perceived by anybody as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You live in a bubble, Ray. A threat is a threat is a threat. Now tell me how minorities get out of time at the same rate as white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you just asked.  In English please.
> 
> Show me one instance where anybody in this country got arrested for doing what this child did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People being arrested for finger guns?  Google is your friend, but since you are too lazy to do it yourself, here ya go....................
> 
> Police Calls | Finger gun sends man to jail
> 
> Man Arrested After Threatening to Shoot Homeowner with ‘Finger Gun’, Canby Now Podcast
> 
> Fredericksburg man arrested for allegedly pointing his finger at two detectives
Click to expand...


The first incident was about road rage and aggressive driving.  The second story was about breaking and entering.   The third incident was about detectives hearing threats made against them.  Anything else?


----------



## G.T.

if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?


----------



## dblack

G.T. said:


> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?



45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d


----------



## G.T.

dblack said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d
Click to expand...

wtf are you talking about 45 is old to have a kid


----------



## dblack

G.T. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about 45 is old to have a kid
Click to expand...


Not for a man. It's fairly common actually.


----------



## G.T.

dblack said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about 45 is old to have a kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for a man. It's fairly common actually.
Click to expand...

fairly common as in....only 9%...common? Whose math was in question again, lol!

: 0


Anyhoo, this school sounds unreasonable.


----------



## dblack

G.T. said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about 45 is old to have a kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for a man. It's fairly common actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fairly common as in....only 9%...common? Whose math was in question again, lol!
Click to expand...


Yeah. I'd call 9% fairly common. Listen, you stepped on your dick and made an ignorant comment. It happens. Best to admit it and move on. Or bury your self in ridiculous excuses. Your call.


----------



## airplanemechanic

What high school kids shoot finger guns at each other?


----------



## G.T.

dblack said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if g5000 was politically active in the 70s, how [old?] was he when he had his still young enough to play finger-pointer guns...child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 or so. Math isn't your strong point, is it?d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about 45 is old to have a kid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for a man. It's fairly common actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fairly common as in....only 9%...common? Whose math was in question again, lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'd call 9% fairly common. Listen, you stepped on your dick and made an ignorant comment. It happens. Best to admit it and move on. Or bury your self in ridiculous excuses. Your call.
Click to expand...

i made a comment that this guy was old to have a kid this age.

You went on to babble about a gotchya that wasnt there....about math

9% is not fairly common, its 91% 'uncommon' mr remedial math


this neener neener shit is why this site blows donkey balls regarding adult debate


----------



## airplanemechanic

I played Doom 2, Duke Nukem and Wolfenstien in high school all evening after school and not once did I shoot a finger gun at a classmate.

We even had one teacher who set up a LAN system in his classroom and 8 computers were hooked up and we were playing FPS games like Quake. I loved killing people because I'd hear from across the room "Damn he shot me!" I wouldn't know who anyone in the game was until I killed them and heard the reaction! This was back in the mid 90's when these things were in their infancy. High speed internet didn't exist. LAN was the only way to link up without lag with multiple computers to play games.

I remember killing this one character who was pink and I was slaughtering them. Not knowing who they were I would laugh every time I'd kill them. A VERY cute girl pulled me aside one day and asked me to stop shooting her. I told Dana I was sorry and I'd never kill the pink person again. Gosh she was cute. 

Man those were the days.


----------



## koshergrl

RealDave said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we should ignore the threat of gun violence?
Click to expand...

No, we take it on by letting everybody know we will shoot them dead at the school,  before they can shoot up classrooms.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime


----------



## Papageorgio

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime



Absolutely a moronic decision. Shooter McGavin would get life.


----------



## Third Party

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


PC at its finest


----------



## beautress

It's not the kids that need to be banned.

We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers posing as Saint Peter.

And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.

Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.


----------



## otto105

beautress said:


> It's not the kids that need to be banned.
> 
> We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter.
> 
> And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.
> 
> Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.



god is a myth.


----------



## Wyatt earp

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.


Sounds gay to me


----------



## Wyatt earp

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids that need to be banned.
> 
> We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter.
> 
> And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.
> 
> Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
Click to expand...

You gay


----------



## beautress

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids that need to be banned.
> 
> We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter.
> 
> And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.
> 
> Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
Click to expand...

The Lord God is a true, wise, fair, and present being in millions of Christian homes, worldwide. And I appreciate the beautiful world he has shared with me and my family.

Sorry the atheist bug bit you. There is not a single thing I can do about it, except ask God to surround you with so much love and peace you will know the difference right away. Have a lovely evening, Mr. Otto.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

otto105 said:


> god is a myth.



But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't? 

Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.


----------



## otto105

Ray From Cleveland said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
Click to expand...


Nobody is asserting that man controls the climate. We're asserting that burning of fossil fuels is changing our climate in not positive ways. Also, what is it with mutations that causes you non-evolving conservatives issues.

Makes you wonder why your such an idiot.


----------



## toobfreak

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime




GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?

BANG BANG.

I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.


----------



## Billy000

Ray From Cleveland said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
Click to expand...

Yes and yes lol.

Why do you get so butthurt over transgendered people? Why the hell do you care so much? Just let people be people.


----------



## toobfreak

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime



GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?

BANG BANG.

I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.


----------



## SmokeALib

Billy000 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and yes lol.
> 
> Why do you get so butthurt over transgendered people? Why the hell do you care so much? Just let people be people.
Click to expand...

Those aren't people.


----------



## SmokeALib

otto105 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is asserting that man controls the climate. We're asserting that burning of fossil fuels is changing our climate in not positive ways. Also, what is it with mutations that causes you non-evolving conservatives issues.
> 
> Makes you wonder why your such an idiot.
Click to expand...

You're.  Idiot.


----------



## Billy000

SmokeALib said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and yes lol.
> 
> Why do you get so butthurt over transgendered people? Why the hell do you care so much? Just let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't people.
Click to expand...

They are. You’re just a whiny little bitch who never grew out of the 8th grade.


----------



## SmokeALib

Billy000 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the idea that man can control the climate, or people can decide on their gender isn't?
> 
> Then you wonder why we don't want your people in charge of anything in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and yes lol.
> 
> Why do you get so butthurt over transgendered people? Why the hell do you care so much? Just let people be people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those aren't people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are. You’re just a whiny little bitch who never grew out of the 8th grade.
Click to expand...

No they're not. They're sick, demented sub humans - as are liberals.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Lets break down a trans-woman who chases after women:

1. This person is biologically a man.
2. This person identifies and dresses as a woman.
3. So basically a trans-woman is a straight dude in a dress.


----------



## toobfreak

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids that need to be banned. We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter. And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others. Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
Click to expand...



How great of you to graciously decide that for the other 84% of the world population (5.8 Billion) who would disagree with you!

Of course, the mere fact that you think you just "know better" is proof that you are just another worthless, arrogant, kuntrag fascist.

84 percent of the world population has faith; a third are Christian - Washington Times


----------



## beautress

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime


Our schools have a way of destroying children who displease political correctness of sophists. If I ruled the world, schools would be turned back over to the churches who used their facilities during the week to convert God's house into a learning institution 5 days a week.

They should give them slate lapboards and washable chalk for class assignments or erasable etch-a-sketch boards that respond to a stylus for quizzes and mathematics. Or paper and pencils if they have members with a pencil-making factory and a paper mill with grids or lines.

We have large churches with classrooms in them, and we could teach elementary through college courses there, and tithes could help fund the schools and reduce atheism that pulls everybody down except its perpetrators.

I'm weary of picking up a newspaper and finding out some teacher seduced a child in their professional care or a child pulled a gun out of his or her backpack and shot somebody they didn't like.

The American tradition was to bring children into the human family with love and enthusiasm for what they can do with a little knowledge and a way with comprehending what they read quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime


----------



## Marion Morrison

toobfreak said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?
> 
> BANG BANG.
> 
> I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.
> 
> 
> View attachment 276641
Click to expand...

Lucky kid, he got the Paladin guns!


----------



## beautress

Marion Morrison said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
Click to expand...


Did someone tell Nancy Pelosi she was politically incorrect? She pointed her finger guns at President Trump going on 3 years now.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime


/—-/ Joe Biden - lock him up.


----------



## beautress

toobfreak said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?
> 
> BANG BANG.
> 
> I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.
Click to expand...

I think that one should go to a higher court.


----------



## BlindBoo

Ridgerunner said:


> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime



I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................


----------



## Cellblock2429

BlindBoo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
Click to expand...

/—-/ A new law limits your finger gun to a magazine of 6 Pows.


----------



## toobfreak

Marion Morrison said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?
> 
> BANG BANG.
> 
> I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.
> 
> 
> View attachment 276641
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky kid, he got the Paladin guns!
Click to expand...



Serious, I saw the video where the guy pointed his finger.  His neighbor gave him the finger over some disagreement and he made the "gun" finger back at him.  Some people do that just as their way of pointing.  Others do that as their way of acknowledging you.  Some old biddy across the street witnessed it and called the police.  Pretty fucking bad when you can't point a finger at someone without your old crow nebnose neighbor calling the police on you, much less that it ends up taking you to court and costing you a fine.

What next ---- you point your finger to your own head and pull the "trigger" in as symbolic gesture of exasperation and now get arrested for attempted suicide and are sent to mandatory counseling?

Man O man are we setting ourselves up as a truly chickenshit defenseless society living in fear of our shadows and free speech or what?!


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
Click to expand...

That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



Everything "progressives" touch is poisoned.  EVERYTHING.  They're irrational followers, they're snowflakes.  They make sheep look wise.

I was non-partisan until a year ago, then I registered Republican.  Nobody short of Jesus Christ gets my vote if they're Democrat. A vote for a Democrat is a vote for contrary thought, high taxes, stupidity, chaos and filth.


----------



## BlindBoo

Cellblock2429 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ A new law limits your finger gun to a magazine of 6 Pows.
Click to expand...



No more finger guns.  If you shoot one without making the sound, can they get you for having an illegal silencer?


----------



## bendog

I'm pretty familiar with who sets these policies in schools here in Miss, and they aren't progressives.  They are scared to death of school shootings though.


----------



## BlindBoo

bendog said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
Click to expand...


I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.


----------



## Cellblock2429

BlindBoo said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
Click to expand...

/—-/ We need stronger background checks for finger gun users. Do it for the children.


----------



## bendog

BlindBoo said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
Click to expand...

I dunno.  Back before I was able to stop seeing real breathing clients, I had a kid who brought a toy gun to school in his backpack.  It was a 'auto' one year expulsion, and clearly set out in policies explained and given in written notice.  The kid was allowed back in the next year with nothing in his paperwork to indicate any discipline, although the time line would show a gap.
We had one mass shooting here, and my kid was student in Charlottesville for Trump's good people's marching past a synagogue with torches and scaring old Jews.  I'm pretty much more law and order than ever now.  Keep your guns at home, and teach your kids not to do anything in public showing aggression …. unless its a condoned sports activity.


----------



## toobfreak

Cellblock2429 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ We need stronger background checks for finger gun users. Do it for the children.
Click to expand...


Now I'm waiting for the first case where a cop is found justifiable homicide for shooting a man to death for pointing his finger fearing it could be a loaded gun or at least make his neighbor uncomfortable.


----------



## Votto

otto105 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids that need to be banned.
> 
> We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter.
> 
> And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.
> 
> Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
Click to expand...


Nope, your messiah socialist leaders are the myth.  They don't really exist.


----------



## Cellblock2429

toobfreak said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD.  Shades of Canada.  Now all you have to claim is that you felt unsafe to convict one of a crime?
> 
> BANG BANG.
> 
> I guess all of us were "criminals" by the time we were 9 years old then.
> 
> 
> View attachment 276641
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky kid, he got the Paladin guns!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Serious, I saw the video where the guy pointed his finger.  His neighbor gave him the finger over some disagreement and he made the "gun" finger back at him.  Some people do that just as their way of pointing.  Others do that as their way of acknowledging you.  Some old biddy across the street witnessed it and called the police.  Pretty fucking bad when you can't point a finger at someone without your old crow nebnose neighbor calling the police on you, much less that it ends up taking you to court and costing you a fine.
> 
> What next ---- you point your finger to your own head and pull the "trigger" in as symbolic gesture of exasperation and now get arrested for attempted suicide and are sent to mandatory counseling?
> 
> Man O man are we setting ourselves up as a truly chickenshit defenseless society living in fear of our shadows and free speech or what?!
Click to expand...




bendog said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  Back before I was able to stop seeing real breathing clients, I had a kid who brought a toy gun to school in his backpack.  It was a 'auto' one year expulsion, and clearly set out in policies explained and given in written notice.  The kid was allowed back in the next year with nothing in his paperwork to indicate any discipline, although the time line would show a gap.
> We had one mass shooting here, and my kid was student in Charlottesville for Trump's good people's marching past a synagogue with torches and scaring old Jews.  I'm pretty much more law and order than ever now.  Keep your guns at home, and teach your kids not to do anything in public showing aggression …. unless its a condoned sports activity.
Click to expand...

/—-/ You just had to ruin a perfectly good post with a lie about Trump. You TDS libtards just can’t help yourself.


----------



## toobfreak

Cellblock2429 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ We need stronger background checks for finger gun users. Do it for the children.
Click to expand...



So now, does this mean that all my rubber bands are assault weapons that I'll need to register with the ATF?  And will my boy be sent home banned from school and charged as a domestic terrorist for taking them to class?


----------



## otto105

Votto said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the kids that need to be banned.
> 
> We need to ban public schools. They've become churches unto themselves with atheist teachers as Saint Peter.
> 
> And kids who actually go to church and believe in God are belittled incessantly by others.
> 
> Why pay for something like what we have now? America used to be #1 in scholarship. Now, we're behind Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god is a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, your messiah socialist leaders are the myth.  They don't really exist.
Click to expand...



I'd take an empty suit over a grifter, but you nope. You haul water for the self-chosen one...

You must enjoy the stench of the swamp.


----------



## BlindBoo

toobfreak said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they'll make it a hate crime if you're caught making the sounds, pow, pa-pow-pow or pew, pew pew......while shooting your finger gun................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd get an automatic (-: suspension where my kid went to school.  and it would get multiple armed security personnel in the hospital where she works … thank God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joke, but in today's climate, it all about liability.  I imagine multiple law suits would be filed were one of the finger shooters to actually return to the scene with a real gun and go on a massacre , and no body did anything when they were shooting with their fingers.  The outrage would be tremendous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ We need stronger background checks for finger gun users. Do it for the children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the first case where a cop is found justifiable homicide for shooting a man to death for pointing his finger fearing it could be a loaded gun or at least make his neighbor uncomfortable.
Click to expand...


I thought he had a concealed, loaded finger in his pocket yer Honor!


----------



## Ridgerunner

ammunition malfunction


----------



## SweetSue92

beautress said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> Our schools have a way of destroying children who displease political correctness of sophists. If I ruled the world, schools would be turned back over to the churches who used their facilities during the week to convert God's house into a learning institution 5 days a week.
> 
> They should give them slate lapboards and washable chalk for class assignments or erasable etch-a-sketch boards that respond to a stylus for quizzes and mathematics. Or paper and pencils if they have members with a pencil-making factory and a paper mill with grids or lines.
> 
> We have large churches with classrooms in them, and we could teach elementary through college courses there, and tithes could help fund the schools and reduce atheism that pulls everybody down except its perpetrators.
> 
> I'm weary of picking up a newspaper and finding out some teacher seduced a child in their professional care or a child pulled a gun out of his or her backpack and shot somebody they didn't like.
> 
> The American tradition was to bring children into the human family with love and enthusiasm for what they can do with a little knowledge and a way with comprehending what they read quickly and efficiently.
Click to expand...


Slate lapboards? Washable chalk?

Why don't we just go back to writing on cave walls for the love of Pete? At one time that was "technologically advanced" too


----------



## beautress

SweetSue92 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> Our schools have a way of destroying children who displease political correctness of sophists. If I ruled the world, schools would be turned back over to the churches who used their facilities during the week to convert God's house into a learning institution 5 days a week.
> 
> They should give them slate lapboards and washable chalk for class assignments or erasable etch-a-sketch boards that respond to a stylus for quizzes and mathematics. Or paper and pencils if they have members with a pencil-making factory and a paper mill with grids or lines.
> 
> We have large churches with classrooms in them, and we could teach elementary through college courses there, and tithes could help fund the schools and reduce atheism that pulls everybody down except its perpetrators.
> 
> I'm weary of picking up a newspaper and finding out some teacher seduced a child in their professional care or a child pulled a gun out of his or her backpack and shot somebody they didn't like.
> 
> The American tradition was to bring children into the human family with love and enthusiasm for what they can do with a little knowledge and a way with comprehending what they read quickly and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slate lapboards? Washable chalk?
> 
> Why don't we just go back to writing on cave walls for the love of Pete? At one time that was "technologically advanced" too
Click to expand...

You want to suggest that church school children to be instructed on putting graffiti on cave walls that tell a lot to geological scientists? yeah, right. 

I'm not fond of computers anymore for a good reason. I used to have a phone that was a landline which also was part of going online. Now, my server says everything will be a hundred times faster, except for one minor detail: I live in the country near tall trees, and when it rains, the computer goes gunnysack and there is no phone service as well. It's lulu. It made me think how our technological rivals in China would do to my friends in the cities--give them service like I get, except if they get a mood swing, people would have no phones, no computers, no flights to the beach or the mountains to get away from it all, and bridges to Manhatten could begone.

I'm saying America needs to stop leaning every single thing under the sun to computer or we're toast one of these mornings.

Because of the totality of disasters losing our computers could cause, and because using paper and pencils decimate the trees we still have in our woodlands, we might consider chalk and slate with erasers that do not even depend on electricity to practice a child communicating to the teacher that 12 + 120 = 132, and in the traditional format seen in textbooks in the 30s - 70s, yes long math, and it wouldn't hurt engineers to stay in touch with slide rules, instruments that make calculating faster than long math on some things that requires the brain, not electricity or batteries that wear down and might disappear from stores quickly in case of an all-out bombing of our power plants, transformer stations, lines, and computer grid compilations. A lot of what goes on in mid America is controlled now by computers with mainframes hundreds or even thousands of miles away--we are a perfect setup for a slapdown by missiles from the other side of the planet that we cannot stop without our defenses in computers unless we have the common sense to ensure a broader spectrum of hands-on abilities that would save lives and prevent our own genocide of all Americans by a conniving little country of motivated engineers.

Look how the Democrats have convinced Americans that good-guy President Trump is a jerk. You can take smart people and tell them anything it seems, that would make them drive a gun-laden vehicle to a certain Virginia baseball field, and start taking down unarmed Republican Congressmen, one by one. Had armed guards not been present, a lot of Trump supporters would have died that day, but the Democrats were ready with more unbelievable garbage to keep the public minds hating Donald Trump.

Just think what that would be like if they colluded with Ilhan Omar's bedfellows overseas. The woman has full access to information all about our country, and she hates our guts. How do I know? Because instead of planning a trip to Israel to play up America's benefits to the Israeli people, she planned on doing to Israel what she learned from Nancy Pelosi about lying her ass off about her political enemies, namely President Donald Trump.


----------



## SweetSue92

beautress said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Court rules that making a 'gun-like gesture' with hand is a crime
> 
> 
> 
> Our schools have a way of destroying children who displease political correctness of sophists. If I ruled the world, schools would be turned back over to the churches who used their facilities during the week to convert God's house into a learning institution 5 days a week.
> 
> They should give them slate lapboards and washable chalk for class assignments or erasable etch-a-sketch boards that respond to a stylus for quizzes and mathematics. Or paper and pencils if they have members with a pencil-making factory and a paper mill with grids or lines.
> 
> We have large churches with classrooms in them, and we could teach elementary through college courses there, and tithes could help fund the schools and reduce atheism that pulls everybody down except its perpetrators.
> 
> I'm weary of picking up a newspaper and finding out some teacher seduced a child in their professional care or a child pulled a gun out of his or her backpack and shot somebody they didn't like.
> 
> The American tradition was to bring children into the human family with love and enthusiasm for what they can do with a little knowledge and a way with comprehending what they read quickly and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slate lapboards? Washable chalk?
> 
> Why don't we just go back to writing on cave walls for the love of Pete? At one time that was "technologically advanced" too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to suggest that church school children to be instructed on putting graffiti on cave walls that tell a lot to geological scientists? yeah, right.
> 
> I'm not fond of computers anymore for a good reason. I used to have a phone that was a landline which also was part of going online. Now, my server says everything will be a hundred times faster, except for one minor detail: I live in the country near tall trees, and when it rains, the computer goes gunnysack and there is no phone service as well. It's lulu. It made me think how our technological rivals in China would do to my friends in the cities--give them service like I get, except if they get a mood swing, people would have no phones, no computers, no flights to the beach or the mountains to get away from it all, and bridges to Manhatten could begone.
> 
> I'm saying America needs to stop leaning every single thing under the sun to computer or we're toast one of these mornings.
> 
> Because of the totality of disasters losing our computers could cause, and because using paper and pencils decimate the trees we still have in our woodlands, we might consider chalk and slate with erasers that do not even depend on electricity to practice a child communicating to the teacher that 12 + 120 = 132, and in the traditional format seen in textbooks in the 30s - 70s, yes long math, and it wouldn't hurt engineers to stay in touch with slide rules, instruments that make calculating faster than long math on some things that requires the brain, not electricity or batteries that wear down and might disappear from stores quickly in case of an all-out bombing of our power plants, transformer stations, lines, and computer grid compilations. A lot of what goes on in mid America is controlled now by computers with mainframes hundreds or even thousands of miles away--we are a perfect setup for a slapdown by missiles from the other side of the planet that we cannot stop without our defenses in computers unless we have the common sense to ensure a broader spectrum of hands-on abilities that would save lives and prevent our own genocide of all Americans by a conniving little country of motivated engineers.
> 
> Look how the Democrats have convinced Americans that good-guy President Trump is a jerk. You can take smart people and tell them anything it seems, that would make them drive a gun-laden vehicle to a certain Virginia baseball field, and start taking down unarmed Republican Congressmen, one by one. Had armed guards not been present, a lot of Trump supporters would have died that day, but the Democrats were ready with more unbelievable garbage to keep the public minds hating Donald Trump.
> 
> Just think what that would be like if they colluded with Ilhan Omar's bedfellows overseas. The woman has full access to information all about our country, and she hates our guts. How do I know? Because instead of planning a trip to Israel to play up America's benefits to the Israeli people, she planned on doing to Israel what she learned from Nancy Pelosi about lying her ass off about her political enemies, namely President Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


If you want to make the case that our power structures are vulnerable, I'm here for it. Or that children and adults need to learn some things by brain power and  not computational device, I'm here for that too. But to suggest that we need to go back to chalkboard slates is shocking to say the least. That's not really a solution.


----------



## Picaro

g5000 said:


> So my son, a high school sophomore, is sitting in class and the teacher leaves the room for some reason.
> 
> The kids start goofing off and my son and his best friend start aiming their fingers at each other and going bang-bang.   They play a  lot of PUBG.  They're kids.  This is what kids do.
> 
> Some other fucking candyass motherfucking pussy soap bubble of a punk in the class tells the teacher when she comes back that my son was pretending to shoot a gun at HER (the teacher).  The teacher wasn't even in the room!
> 
> My son is taken to security and interrogated, and several "witnesses" are interrogated.
> 
> The assistant principal calls my wife (because the bitch is terrified of me) and tells my wife my son is suspended, and he cannot return until he sees a fucking shrink.
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> This insanity is right out of Kafka.
> 
> 
> If there is anyone on Trump's staff, or Rush Limbaugh's show, or Fox News reading this, please PM me.  I would like to make these fucking retards into a national embarrassment.
> 
> Thank you.



You may be too mentally ill at this point, but I wish you luck in your journey back to reality. I'm a 'paleo-Liberal' myself, but I dumped the Democratic Agenda back in the 1980's; they are not Liberals any more, they're not much different than some of the more psychotic far right wingers in their racism and hatred for this country and what makes it different and reasonably successful compared to the rest of the world. I didn't vote for Trump because he was a Republican or a 'conservative', I voted for him because Hillary was total scum as is the DNC leadership now, and I'm no fonder of the RNC. Trump is  moderate policy wise, despite all the braying lunacy of the commies and deviants. He was indeed the best choice at the time. He's not going to roll back the KultureKampf disaster that your kid's plight is but a small example of that the left wing has inflicted on the country all by himself, it will take many years to do that, but he's a start. Sometimes economics has to take a back seat to more pressing issues.


----------

